# Eschaton OOC



## Voidrazor (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm interested in running a high level PbP game with some experimental features. The structure of the very homebrew world may take some effort to wrap one's brain around, but will allow PC's to have simultaneous interactions with each other across worlds. Hopefully this will help ameliorate the glacial pacing of PbP.

Each PC would be an established member of a multidimensional society. Characters would have titular control of their own world (or similar resources). Although the Leadership feat itself won't be allowed, each PC will have a staff of spirits (outsiders, undead, etc.) chosen by the player. I'd like input from interested players before setting the CR distribution, however. Templates will be allowed on spirits but no class levels.

My intent is for the game to be intrigue and RP. But given the power level of the campaign I expect a fair amount of creative and tactical use of kewl powerz will come into play. There may even be some PvP, but True Resurrection will be freely available and society's powers-that-be frown upon soul destruction/soul capture. 

This is a game for mature players only. Those who might be offended by profanity, graphic violence, or sex should look elsewhere. That said, PM me for permission before any post that involves non-consensual sex. Rape of other PCs will not be allowed under any circumstances.

Instead of standard experience progression, characters will receive a major boon at the conclusion of each 'storyline' (or more often at DM discretion). The boon can take the form of and artifact, custom ability, powerful follower or something similar; player picked but subject to DM approval.

Character Generation:
-ECL 17 for full casters. ECL 18 for character with up to 8th level spells/powers. ECL 19 for up to 7th ... ECL 21 for characters with spells/powers of 5th level or below.
-40 point buy
-Standard wealth by level, with 980,000gp at 21st.
-Max HPs at 1st, 50% after that. Round up on even level and down on odd ones.
-Subject to DM approval/adaptation any 3.5/3.0 d20 resource is allowed. This includes Dragon and non WotC products. This also includes D20 Future stuff, just ask me for pricing. -Submission of custom material is also encouraged so long as it isn't broken. Physical augmentations that don't stack with polymorph/shapechange will come with a signifigant price reduction.
-Certain items will have adjustments to their price. Grafts will be cheaper, rods of absorption will be much more expensive.
-No pre-game crafting with the exception of an artificer's crafting reserve.

Character Submission Guidelines:
This is not a first come first served game. Characters will be selected on various criteria most notably, how well the character concept fits the world and perceived posting reliability.

Feel free to go fairly nuts on the stat crunch. But please clearly explain any "dirty tricks" being used. No recursion or 'nanobot' builds. I will probably give extra stuff to less optimized build to help address balance issues.

Again, custom material, especially races, is ecouraged. But the goal of custom stuff should be flavor not power.

Let me know if you have read any novels set in post-scarcity worlds. Examples include Walter Jon Williams *Aristoi* and John C. Wright's *Golden Age* trilogy. Both are highly recommended as background material.

PC's are expected to be at least mildly proactive. Charactersubmissions should include an *agenda* as well as the standard background personality etc.


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 7, 2007)

*Intro fluff and world notes*

_Dizorxthon had lost patience with reliving the same battles on various planes. It had been an obsession lasting three and a half subjective centuries. Since the conquest of M'zzlorca Prime, a campaign in which Dizorxthon had lost its first life, it had devoted every moment to re-fighting a war that could not be won. 

Upon reincarnation, it had found others of races previously unknown to him who chafed under the bridle of the meta-civilization known as Eschaton. As a reborn autarch Dizorxthon fought on a sub-1% likelihood "past" dimension as part of a coalition of independent races resisting interstellar dominion. And even in that improbable scenario, it and those with whom it fought alongside were slaughtered. Again and again. Yet, even after that hell, it found rulership even more bitter.

Where others might have taken solace in Citizenship and mastery of their own world, Dizorxthon could only agonize that in founding a new colony within Eschaton it aided those who had brought low its people. At first there had been some hope that old wounds might be healed in founding a paradise of sorts for its own kind. But if there was one thing it shared with the general populace of Eschaton, it was a distaste for tyranny. Dizorxthon was eager to share the powers of government equally among all M'zzlorcani. Those born after the conquest of their old world soon came to outnumber those who remembered. And so it came to pass that other races were allowed to settle and share fully in the bounty of the new world. In a matter of a few decades, the character of the planet had changed utterly, absorbed into the star-spanning multidimensional culture of Eschaton. 

Yet, in this vile turn of events, a new opportunity arose. As founder of an arising Governed world, Dizorxthon was granted a new vista, its own pocket dimension. Here it could re-create its home in exact detail, or indulge in variations large or small. In earnest the war was fought again countless times. And despite all that Dizorxthon had learned of all things martial, despite stacking the deck favorably in various subtle ways, always the same results occurred in the end, as they had in the original catastrophic conflict.

Its obsession of centuries tasting of ashes, Dizorxthon ventured upon the higher planes in search of some other way to prevail. Beyond paths of shining iridium and cold fire, passing enchanting deadly perfumes and living thoughts, it reached Atziluth Nexus. In a grove of trees singing sweet praises, attended by lovely, androgynous devas, whose feet did not harm the flowers they trod, reclined the Knower of All Paths. If Dizorxthon had been human, the figure before it might have had the head of an elephant and danced with grace among his attendants. But Ganesh, here, appeared somewhat similar to Dizorxthon's own form. Like its own, his "torso" was a translucent hypercube but skewed forward as a rhomboid. Symmetrical branch-like limbs also extended from the acute angles. But unlike Dizorxthon, there was an impossible complexity to the pattern of the god's limbs. Moreover, they shifted subtly in a hypnotic fashion.

"It is a sad day when stubbornness becomes hubris. Yet fecund with possibility when the latter finally gives way to reason."

Dizorxthon bristled at the god's remark, despite its friendly, elegant tone. "But is there yet hope?"

"Hope? It is the simplest of matters to rejoin your kin at a point previous to and never leading to Eschaton contact. But you will not choose that path."

"No, better enforced subjugation than subtle surrender."

"And better to look forward than back in any case" replied the deity.

"We can still win back independence?"

Ganesh's forelimbs twitched in the equivalent of something between mild annoyance and a shrug. "In meaningless pockets only. But those who brought about the fall, and in countless timelines continue in  the conquest of many worlds beside your own can be dealt a measure of comeuppance."

"How can this be achieved?"

The tips of the god's forelimbs spread in a smile, "Listen with care scion of M'zzlorca ..."_

Here are some notes on Eschaton society to mull over while coming up with character concepts.
-Far-future where magic (esp. harnessing of spirits) is dominant over traditional technologies in human space. Nanotech and many forms of advanced physics are also relatively common, but human space is nearly as dependant on spirits as current society is upon oil.

-While humanity makes up only a fraction of society (Several thousand races), they are much of the impetus towards expansion.

-The civilization is spread over some 3 trillion worlds and continues to spread rapidly. Such is the rate that every resident can be given titular control of an entire planet after 100 years.
The core or ‘Governed’ worlds have a highly democratic policy-making apparatus and are obligated to maintain numerous rights and a millionaire-esqe standard of living. While many other worlds strive for these standards, the only requirement, demanded of even the most barbaric, is that any sentient that dies is allowed to transmigrate to any other world that will accept them.

-The bureaucracy of Governed worlds and Eschaton central government is made up of numerous committees and subcommittees. Most of these groups frame ballot questions upon which the larger population votes. Others investigate or perform advisory functions
Although there are many exceptions, Eschaton society has three castes: Spirits, Autarchs, and Citizens. 

-The Spirit caste is composed of sentient but soulless beings. In addition to traditional spirits such as elementals angels and demons, many AI’s and fabricated life forms fall under this category. While many such entities are vastly smarter than the average human, all their actions are ultimately predictable as none can act against their nature. As the lowest caste, Spirits receive few if any social benefits and are often pressed into long contracts of indentured servitude.

-Autarchs (literally self-rulers) for the middle rung of Eschaton society. Most Autarchs have a substantial estate, a bevy of spirit servants, physical immortality, and communal access to world-spanning telepathic net and instantaneous Gateway system. It is this class that administers the government of core worlds and spearheads the growth of the most successful colonies. Those who are judged by their piers to have provided “a century of meritorious service” graduate to the Citizen caste.

-When raised, Citizens are provided with an entire planet, a small army of Spirits, and control of a Gateway system. But many Citizens find such colonies to be a gift built on quicksand. Any planet capable of supporting life eventually develops a somewhat godlike world-spirit. While rarely openly hostile, these entities can cause a lot of trouble if crossed. Also, mainstream Eschaton society is not well known for loyalty. Autarchs who agree to help found colonies generally do so to promote their own agenda. Many Citizens content themselves with population solely of Spirits. But such civilizations lack a certain spark and tend to be ignored by greater society. Other world-rulers abduct or recruit free-willed beings from other dimensions. While mass-abduction is considered completely barbaric by polite society, tyrannical Citizens are allowed to do so and even use mass-mind control. 

-A multitude of quasi-legal star-faring civil organizations work to curb the more barbaric Citizen practices. Judicial Committees tend not to interfere with such disputes so long as such groups remain subtle and Citizens contain their actions to their own domains.


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 7, 2007)

Also reserved.


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 7, 2007)

*Beta Version*





```
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Name  : Jack of All Faces   | Race  :  Changeling       | Height: varies
Player:  H4H                | Gender:  ?                | Weight: varies
Update: 1/11/07             | Age   :  ?                | Eyes  : varies
Align :  CN                 | Size  :  M                | Hair  : varies
Deity :                     | Speed :  30               | Hand  : left
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Class  Ninja 2/Hexblade 4/Warshaper 4/Chameleon 10              
     
STR   26 (+1 level, +1 inherent, +6 enhancement, +4 class)                           
DEX   20 (+6 enhancement)                           
CON   24 (+6 enhancement, +4 class)                          
INT   22 (+6 enhancement)                           
WIS   22 (+2 level, +6 enhancement)                            
CHA   22 (+2 level, +6 enhancement)                           
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
        Total   Current   Subdual |         Total   Dex   Misc
HP    :  [URL=http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=815520]250[/URL]                         | Init  :   5    =   5  + 0
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
        Total         Armour   Shield   Dex   Size   Natural   Defl   Misc
AC    : 40    =    10  +9     +6        +5    +0      +5        +5     +0
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
        Total   Base   Str   Size |         Total   Base   Dex   Size
Melee : +23 = 15  + 8     + 0  | Range : +20 =  15     +5     +0
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
SAVES      Key                    Ability
         Ability   Bonus     Base   Mod   Magic   Misc
Fort  :    Con  +19    =  8    + 7    + 4      (+25 vs arcane)
Ref   :    Dex  +17    =  8    + 5    + 4      (+23 vs arcane)
Will  :    Wis  +18    =  8    + 6    + 4      (+20 vs sleep/charm, +24 vs arcane, +26 arcane sleep/charm)
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
RACE/CLASS ABILITIES & FEATS   
[U]Race [/U]                            
+2 vs sleep/charm
Natural Linguist
Minor Change Shape

[U]Class[/U]
Ki Power 7/day
Sudden Strike +1d6
Trapfinding
Ghost Step (Invisible)
Hexblade Curse 1/day DC 18
Arcane Resistance
Mettle
Dark Companion
Morphic Immunities
Morphic Weapons
Morphic Body
Morphic Reach
Morphic Healing
Aptitude Focus +4 3/day
Ability Boon +6
Double Aptitude
Rapid Refocus

[U]Feats[/U]
Able Learner
Master Linguist
Racial Emulation
Persona Immersion
Quick Change
Disturbing Visage
Jack of all Trades



----------------------------------------------------------------------------
LANGUAGES
Abyssal, Aquan, Auran, Celestial, Common, Draconic, Druidic, Dwarven, Elven, Giant,
Gnome, Goblin, Gnoll, Halfling, Ignan, Infernal, Orc, Sylvan, Terran, Undercommon,
2 free
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
SKILLS                    
Appraise +6
Balance +5
Bluff +30 (22 ranks, 2 race, 6 cha)
Climb +8
Concentration +20 (13 ranks, 7 con)
Craft +6
Dec. Script +6
Diplomacy +10 (2 synergy, 2 race, 6 cha)
Dis. Device +6
Disguise +41 (23 ranks, 10 compentance, 2 synergy, 6 cha)
Escape Artist +5
Forgery +6
Gather Info +20 (14 ranks, 6 cha)
Handle Animal +6
Heal +6
Hide +20 (15 ranks, 5 dex)
Intimidate +10 (2 synergy, 2 race, 6 cha)
Jump +8
Knowledge +6
Knowledge Arcana +8 (2 synergy, 6 int)
Listen +13 (7 ranks, 6 wis)
Move Silent +20 (15 ranks, 5 dex)
Open Lock +5
Perform +6
Profession +6
Ride +5
Search +13 (7 ranks, 6 int)
Sense Motive +20 (12 ranks, 2 race, 6 wis)
Sleight of Hand +12 (5 ranks, 2 synergy, 5 dex)
Spellcraft +11 (5 ranks, 6 int) +13 w/ decipher scrolls
Spot +13 (7 ranks, 6 wis)
Survival +6
Swim +8
Tumble +5
Use Magic Device +16 (10 ranks, 6 cha) +19 w/ scrolls


                           
   
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
WEAPON               
[I]Everchanging Blade[/I]  attack +28, full attack +28/+23/+18, 1d8+13 damage (may vary)



                                                  TOTAL WEIGHT:        LB
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
                        ARMOUR CHECK    MAX  SPELL
ARMOUR          TYPE    BONUS  PENALTY  DEX  FAIL  SPEED  WGHT  PROPERTIES
Mithral Chainshirt


                                                  TOTAL WEIGHT:        LB
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

WIZARD                    Total        Ability Mod    Misc
SPELL SAVE: Spell Level +       = 10 +              +


CLERIC                    Total        Ability Mod    Misc
SPELL SAVE: Spell Level +       = 10 +              +
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
(Below is an example of spell layout, mix, match and add as required.)


HEXBLADE SPELLS (LEVEL)

LEVEL     0  1  
Known:    -  2  
Per Day:  0  2  

CHAMELEON SPELLS (LEVEL)

LEVEL     0   1   2   3   4   5   6   
Known:    -   -   -   -   -   -   -   
Per Day:  4   6   6   5   5   4   2

SPELL BOOK

LEVEL 0 (DC:16 )


LEVEL 1 (DC:17 )


LEVEL 2 (DC:18 )


LEVEL 3 (DC:19 )


LEVEL 4 (DC:20 )


LEVEL 5 (DC:21 )


LEVEL 6 (DC:22 )





PREPARED ARCANE SPELLS

LEVEL 0 (DC:16 )


LEVEL 1 (DC:17 )


LEVEL 2 (DC:18 )


LEVEL 3 (DC:19 )


LEVEL 4 (DC:20 )


LEVEL 5 (DC:21 )


LEVEL 6 (DC:22 )


PREPARED CLERIC SPELLS

LEVEL 0 (DC:16 )


LEVEL 1 (DC:17 )


LEVEL 2 (DC:18 )


LEVEL 3 (DC:19 )


LEVEL 4 (DC:20 )


LEVEL 5 (DC:21 )


LEVEL 6 (DC:22 )



----------------------------------------------------------------------------
COIN:    PP:    GP:     SP:     CP:
GEMS:

                                                  TOTAL WEIGHT:        LB
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
GEAR                                                            WEIGHT LB
TBA


                                                  TOTAL WEIGHT:        LB
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
LOAD:  LIGHT   MEDIUM (-3) HEAVY/MAX (-6)  LIFT (X 2)  PUSH/DRAG (X 5)
          306 LB     613 LB         920LB              1840LB           4600LB
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
MAGIC ITEMS
Manual of Gainful Exercise +1  27500gp
Belt of Magnificence +6 200,000gp
Amulet of Natural Armor +5 50,000gp
Ring of Protection +5 50,000gp
Mithral Glamered, Twilight, Chainshirt +5 39,800gp
Mithral Buckler +5 26,015gp
Metalline, Morphing, Sizing Longsword +5 162,315gp
Ring of Evasion 25,000gp
Wand of Stoneskin 50 charges 33,500gp
Vest of Resistance +4 16,000gp
Cloak of Etherealness 55,000gp
Rod of Quicken Spell, Lesser 75,000gp
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
DESCRIPTION
Varies, often will appear as a Jester wearing a porcelin masque.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------
PERSONALITY
Mischievous, and mysterious. Enjoys playing pranks, learning secrets, causing an uproar, 
and pretending to be who he is not.  (Much more to come)
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
BACKGROUND
The Jack of Many Faces is the mercurial ringleader of an Interdimensional [I]Karnivale[/I]; 
a pleasure planet that is one huge amusement park. (Much more to come)


----------------------------------------------------------------------------
```


----------



## Rino (Jan 7, 2007)

Gimor Direspirit
Human Dread Necromancer 17
Neutral Evil

Strength 	12	(+1)
Dexterity 	20	(+5)
Constitution 	20	(+5)
Intelligence 	14	(+2)
Wisdom 	12	(+1)
Charisma 	26	(+8)

Size: Medium
Height: 6' 2"
Weight: 190 lb
Skin: Pale	
Eyes: Grey	
Hair: Black	

Total Hit Points: 155

Speed: 30 feet

Armor Class: 22 = 10 +7 [chain shirt] +5 [dexterity]

      Touch AC: 15
      Flat-footed: 17

Initiative modifier:	+9	= 	     +5 [dexterity] +4 [improved initiative]
Fortitude save		+10	= 5 [base] +5 [constitution]  +5 [cloak]
Reflex save:		+10	= 5 [base] +5 [dexterity]      +5 [cloak]
Will save:		+11	= 10[base]+1 [wisdom]       +5 [cloack]
Attack (handheld):	+9/+4	= 8 [base] +1 [strength]
Attack (unarmed):	+9/+4	= 8 [base] +1 [strength]
Attack (missile):	+13/+8	= 8 [base] +5 [dexterity]
Grapple check:	+9/+4	= 8 [base] +1 [strength]

Light load: 43 lb. or less
Medium load: 44-86 lb.
Heavy load: 87-130 lb.
Lift over head: 130 lb.
Lift off ground: 260 lb.
Push or drag: 650 lb.

Languages:	Common Infernal Undercommon

+10/+5 +1 unholy Greatsword [2d6+3, crit 19-20/x2, 8 lb., two-handed, slashing]

Feats:

      Combat Casting	
      Eschew Materials	
      Improved Initiative	
      Quick Draw	
      Spirit Sense
      Craft Wand
      Weapon Focus x1	Weapon(s): Greatsword



Bluff 			Cha 	18 = +8	+10 	
Concentration		Con 	22 = +2	+20 	
Diplomacy 		Cha 	10 = +8		+2 [bluff]
Intimidate 		Cha 	20 = +8	+10 	+2 [bluff]
Knowledge (arcana) 	Int 	17 = +2	+15 	
Knowledge (religion)	Int 	17 = +2	+15 	
Knowledge (planes) 	Int 	10 = +2	+8 	
Listen 			Wis 	 5 = +1	+4 		
Spot 			Wis 	 6 = +1	+5 	

Bluff >=5 ranks gives +2 on disguise checks to act in character.
Know Planes >=5 ranks gives +2 on survival checks on other planes.

Spells: [sblock]
Level 1 spells:  8  per day DC: 16[sblock]
Bane
bestow wound [sblock] Transmutation
Level: Dread necromancer 1, sorcerer/
wizard 1, Spite 1
Components: V, S, M
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: Touch
Target: Living creature touched
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: Fortitude negates
Spell Resistance: Yes
If wounded, you can cast this spell
and touch a living creature. The target
takes damage equal to your wounds
at the rate of 1 point of damage per
your caster level, or the amount
needed to bring you up to your
maximum hit points, whichever is
less. At the same time, you heal that
much damage, as if a cure spell had
been cast on you.
Material Component: A small eye
agate worth at least 10 gp.[/sblock]
cause fear 
chill touch
detect magic
detect undead
doom 
hide from undead
inflict light wounds
ray of enfeeblement 
summon undead I[sblock] Conjuration (Summoning) [Evil]
Level: Blackguard 1, cleric 1, dread
necromancer 1, sorcerer/wizard 1
Components: V, S, F/DF
Casting Time: 1 round
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
Effect: One summoned creature
Duration: 1 round/level
Saving Throw: None
Spell Resistance: No
This spell functions like summon
monster I (see page 285 of the Player’s
Handbook), except that you summon
an undead creature.
Summon undead I conjures one of the
creatures from the 1st-level list in the
Summon Undead table at right. You
choose which creature to summon, and
you can change that choice each time
you cast the spell. Summoned undead
do not count toward the total Hit Dice
of undead that you can control with
animate dead, plague of undead, or other
command undead abilities. No undead
creature you summon can have more
Hit Dice than your caster level +1.
Focus: A tiny bag, a small candle
(not lit), and a carved bone from any
humanoid.
Note: The descriptions of the summon
undead spells presented here supersede
earlier published descriptions

Summon Undead
1st Level
Human warrior skeleton
Kobold zombie
2nd Level
Owlbear skeleton
Bugbear zombie
3rd Level
Ghoul
Troll skeleton
Ogre zombie
4th Level
Allip
Ghast
Wyvern zombie
5th Level
Mummy
Shadow
Vampire spawn
Wight[/sblock]
undetectable alignment[/sblock]

Level 2 spells: 8  per day DC 17[sblock]
Blindness/deafness 
command undead 
darkness
death knell 
false life 
gentle repose 
ghoul touch 
inf lict moderate wounds 
scare 
spectral hand 
summon swarm 
summon undead II[/sblock]

Level 3 spells: 8 per day DC: 18[sblock]
Crushing despair 
death ward 
halt undead 
inflict serious wounds 
ray of exhaustion 
speak with dead 
summon undead III 
vampiric touch[/sblock]

Level 4 spells: 8 per day DC: 19[sblock]
Animate dead 
bestow curse 
contagion 
deathward 
dispel magic 
enervation 
Evard’s black tentacles 
fear 
giant vermin
inflict critical wounds 
phantasmal killer 
poison 
summon undead IV[/sblock]

Level 5 spells: 7 per day DC 20[sblock]
Blight 
cloudkill 
fire in the blood[sblock] Transmutation
Level: Cleric 5, Spite 5
Components: V, S, M
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Personal
Target: You
Duration: 1 minute/level
Saving Throw: None
Spell Resistance: No
This unsettling spell enables you to
make deadly weapons of your own
arteries and veins. Once the spell is
cast, your blood takes on a mystical
potency that makes it more corrosive
than the strongest acid to anyone who
draws it from you. From then on,
until the spell’s duration has elapsed,
anyone who deals slashing or piercing
melee damage on you is sprayed with
your blood in retribution. The blood
deals a cumulative 1d6 points of damage
per attack upon your attacker,
with no save or spell resistance
applicable, up to a maximum of 5d6.
Thus, the fi rst time a foe hits you with
a slashing or piercing weapon, he
instantly takes 1d6 points of damage
from the sanguinary backlash. The
second time that same foe strikes
you, he takes 2d6 points of damage.
As soon as any single foe has taken
5d6 points of damage in a single
spray from your corrosive blood, the
spell ends.
Opponents striking you with magical
attacks that do not manifest in a
slashing or piercing manner, or those
striking you with only bludgeoning
weapons, do not trigger the retributive
blood spray.
The arc and direction of the blood
spray is magical in nature, and the
spray does not splatter adjacent
squares or parties, no matter how
close together they might be. Each
spray strikes only the one responsible
for the wound.
Material Component: A drop of your
own blood.[/sblock]
greater dispel magic 
insect plague 
lesser planar binding 
magic jar 
mass inflict light wounds
nightmare 
oath of blood 
slay living 
summon undead V
undeath to death 
unhallow 
waves of fatigue[/sblock]

Level 6 spells: 7 per day DC 21[sblock]
Acid fog 
circle of death 
create undead 
eyebite
geas/quest 
harm 
mass inflict moderate wounds 
planar binding
waves of exhaustion[/sblock]

Level 7 spells: 7 per day DC 22[sblock]
Control undead 
destruction 
finger of death
greater harm[sblock] Level: Cleric 7, dread necromancer 7
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
Target: One creature
As harm (see page 239 of the Player’s
Handbook), except as noted above and
in that this spell deals 1d12 points of
damage per caster level, to a maximum
of 20d12 at 20th level.[/sblock]
mass inflict serious wounds 
song of discord
vile death[sblock] Conjuration (Calling) [Evil]
Level: Cleric 9, dread necromancer 7,
sorcerer/wizard 9
Components: V, S, M, XP
Casting Time: 1 hour
Range: Touch
Target: One corporeal undead creature
Duration: Permanent (D)
Saving Throw: None
Spell Resistance: Yes
You summon the spirit of a fi end from
the depths of Hell or the Abyss and
bind it into the body of a corporeal
undead creature.
Binding the fiend applies the
fiendish template (see page 108 of
the Monster Manual) to the undead
creature. The resulting creature is
independent of you and can act on
its own. Its initial attitude toward
you is indifferent.
Material Component: A bit of brimstone
and a bloodstone worth at least
500 gp.
XP Cost: 100 XP.
 [/sblock] [/sblock]

Level 8 spells: 6 per day DC 23[sblock]
Create greater undead 
horrid wilting 
mass inflict
critical wounds 
symbol of death[/sblock]

Level 9 spells 3 per day DC 24[sblock]
Energy drain 
imprison soul[sblock] Necromancy [Evil]
Level: Cleric 9, dread necromancer
9, Spite 9
Components: V, S, M, F
Casting Time: 1 standard action; see
text
Range: Touch
Target: Creature touched
Duration: Permanent; see text
Saving Throw: Will negates
Spell Resistance: Yes
By casting imprison soul, you place the
subject’s soul in a receptacle, such as
a gem, ring, or some other miniscule
object, leaving her body lifeless. While
trapped, the subject takes 1d4 points
of Constitution damage per day until
dead or freed. The rituals to prepare the
receptacle require three days. Destroying
or opening the receptacle ends the
spell, releasing the soul.
To cast the spell, you must know the
name of the target. The receptacle must
be within spell range and you must
know where it is.
Material Component: A portion of the
target’s body (a fi ngernail, a strand of
hair, or some other small part).
Focus: A Tiny or smaller object to be
the receptacle for the subject’s soul.
Note: This updated version of this
spell supersedes earlier published
descriptions.[/sblock] 
mass harm[sblock] Level: Dread necromancer 9
Range: 20 ft.
Area: 20-ft.-radius burst centered on
caster	
Targets: All creatures except the caster
in the area[/sblock]
plague of undead [sblock] Necromancy [Evil]
Level: Cleric 9, dread necromancer 9,
sorcerer/wizard 9
Components: V, S, M
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
Targets: One or more corpses within
range
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: None
Spell Resistance: No
This spell unleashes great necromantic
power, raising a host of undead creatures.
Plague of undead turns the bones
or bodies of dead creatures within
the spell’s range into undead skeletons
or zombies with maximum hit
points for their Hit Dice. The undead
remain animated until destroyed. (A
destroyed skeleton or zombie can’t be
animated again.)
Regardless of the specifi c numbers
or kinds of undead created with this
spell, a single casting of plague of undead
can’t create more HD of undead than
four times your caster level.
The undead you create remain under
your control indefinitely and follow
your spoken commands. However,
no matter how many times you use
this spell or animate dead (see page
198 of the Player’s Handbook), you can
only control 4 HD worth of undead
creatures per caster level; creatures
you animate with either spell count
against this limit. If you exceed this
number, newly created creatures fall
under your control and any excess
undead from previous castings of this
spell or animate dead become uncontrolled.
Anytime this limit causes
you to release some of the undead
you control through this spell or animate
dead, you choose which undead
are released.
The bones and bodies required for
this spell follow the same restrictions
as animate dead. All the material to be
animated by this spell must be within
range when the spell is cast.
Material Component: A black sapphire
worth 100 gp or several black
sapphires with total value of 100 gp.[/sblock]
wail of the banshee[/sblock] [/sblock]



Human:

    * Extra feat at first level (already included)
    * Four extra skill points at first level (already included)
    * One extra skill point at each additional level (already included)

Dread Necromancer:[sblock]
Charnel touch (melee touch 1d8+4 or heals Undead +5 HP)
rebuke undead
Advanced learning 
Fear aura    Enemies in the area must succeed on a Will save (DC 26)or become shaken.
summon familiar 
Advanced learning 
undead mastery (gain a +4 enhancement bonus to Strength and Dexterity and 2
additional hit points per Hit Die. Control 204 HD of UD for animate death, 170 HD for control UD)
Negative energy resistance (+4 bonus on saving throws made to resist negative energy effects, including energy drain, some ability drain, and inflict spells.)
Advanced learning
enervating touch 
Negative energy burst 3/day  17d4 within 5ft save will DC 26
Mental bastion (+4 bonus on saving throws made to resist sleep, stunning,paralysis, poison, or disease.)
Lich body DR 8/-
Advanced learning
scabrous touch 3/day disease Fortitude save (DC 26)
Enervating touch (give upto 8 negative lvls/day with Charnel touch, no more then 2 lvls/ touch DC 26)
light fortification 50% (like the armor)[/sblock]

equipment: 340k

headband of charisma +6 36k
gloves of dex +4 16k
amulet of health +6 36k
cloak of Resistance +5 25k
rod of many wands (CM) 27k
  - wand of cure crit. wounds 21k
  - wand of wall of fire 21k
  - wand of restoration 26k
+5 mithril chain shirt 26.1k
+1 unholy greatsword 18.35k
staff of the planes 43.1k[sblock] Designed as an aid to planar
travelers, this staff allows use of the
following spells.
• Analyze portal (1 charge)
• Gate (3 charges)
• Summon monster VI (2 charges)[/sblock]
Ring of Dragonshape 23k (change to young red dragon 1/day for 1 hour)
ioun stone clear spindle 4k
Belt of many pockets 11k
27 k in various gems
450gc 

Familiar
Imp [sblock]
Size/Type: 	Tiny Outsider (Evil, Extraplanar, Lawful)
Hit Dice: 	72
Initiative: 	+3
Speed: 	20 ft. (4 squares), fly 50 ft. (perfect)
Armor Class: 	29 (+2 size, +3 Dex, +14 natural), touch 19, flat-footed 26
Base Attack/Grapple: 	+3/-5
Attack: 	Sting +8 melee (1d4 plus poison)
Full Attack: 	Sting +8 melee (1d4 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 	2½ ft./0 ft.
Special Attacks: 	Poison, spell-like abilities
Special Qualities: 	Alternate form, damage reduction 5/good or silver, darkvision 60 ft., fast healing 2, immunity to poison, resistance to fire 5, Scry on familiar by Master, Spell resistance 24, Speak with master, Deliver touch spells, Alertness, improved evasion, share spells, empathic link
Saves: 	Fort +3, Ref +6, Will +4
Abilities: 	Str 10, Dex 17, Con 10, Int 14, Wis 12, Cha 14
Skills: 	Diplomacy +8, Hide +17, Knowledge (any one) +8, Listen +7, Move Silently +9, Search +6, Spellcraft +8, Spot +7, Survival +1 (+3 following tracks)
Feats: 	Dodge, Weapon Finesse
Environment: 	A lawful evil-aligned plane
Organization: 	Solitary
Challenge Rating: 	2
Treasure: 	None
Alignment: 	Always lawful evil
Advancement: 	4-6 HD (Tiny)
Level Adjustment: 	— (Improved Familiar)

In its natural form, an imp stands almost 2 feet tall and weighs about 8 pounds.
Combat

Imps are craven, but not so timid as to pass up an opportunity for a surprise attack using their invisibility and alternate form ability. In its natural form, an imp attacks with the wicked stinger on its tail. It quickly flies out of reach if a foe manages to strike back effectively.

An imp’s natural weapons, as well as any weapons it wields, are treated as evil-aligned and lawful-aligned for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
Poison (Ex)

Injury, Fortitude DC 13, initial damage 1d4 Dex, secondary damage 2d4 Dex. The save DC is Constitution-based and includes a +2 racial bonus.
Spell-Like Abilities

At will—detect good, detect magic, invisibility (self only); 1/day—suggestion (DC 15). Caster level 6th. The save DC is Charisma-based.

Once per week an imp can use commune to ask six questions. The ability otherwise works as the spell (caster level 12th).
Alternate Form (Su)

An imp can assume another form at will as a standard action. Each imp can assume one or two forms from the following list: Small or Medium monstrous spider, raven, rat, and boar.
[/sblock]

bio: [sblock]
near death experience[/sblock]

agenda: [sblock]
edit later[/sblock]


----------



## Eela6 (Jan 7, 2007)

Could be very, very interesting. I'd have to say I'm iffy on the concept of Epic - it tends to cause more headaches than it allows. Mind giving me a little time to work on a concept?


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 7, 2007)

Dude, I am totally in! This reminds me, in spirit at least, of a very cool game where the PC's all played nascent gods... Sadly the game folded, but it had some awesome potential. And I don't mean similar in terms of power level, but rather in terms of the focus and the emphasis on RP and resource management over combat and bling.

Smee. I shall post an entry as soon as I can cobble the crunch.


----------



## Valeas (Jan 7, 2007)

Im also interested.

Some kind of Jade Phoenix Mage will be my most likely submission.


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks for the interest so far! I've included some additional info in the intro posts.


----------



## Valeas (Jan 7, 2007)

I´ve started working on a character and wanted to post the skeleton of it now to give you the chance to say if you´re having any problems with it before I start working on the details.

*Korwald
Male Phrenic Saint Human 
Human Paragon3/Cloistered Cleric1/Crusader2/Ruby Knight Vindicator10
LG*

Str 20 +5 (6 pts)(+6 Enhancement)
Dex 20 +5 (6 pts)(+6 Enhancement)
Con 22 +6 (6 pts)(+2 Saint, +6 Enhancement)
Int 18 +4 (2 pts)(+2 Phrenic, +6 Enhancement)
Wis 30 +10 (10 pts)(+2 Saint, +2 Phrenic, +6 Enhancement, +4 inherent)
Cha 40 +15 (10 pts)(+4 Saint, +4 Phrenic, +4 Level, +2 Human Paragon, +6 Enhancement, +4 inherent)

Hit Points ??
AC ??
Touch ??
Flat ??


Init +5
BAB +14, Grap +19
Speed 30 
Fort +21(+1 Human Paragon, +2 Cloistered Cleric, +3 Crusader, +3 Ruby Knight Vindicator, +6 Con, +6 Resistance)
Ref +15(+1 Human Paragon, +0 Cloistered Cleric, +0 Crusader, +3 Ruby Knight Vindicator, +5 Dex, +6 Resistance)
Will +43(+3 Human Paragon, +2 Cloistered Cleric, +0 Crusader, +7 Ruby Knight Vindicator, +10 Wis, +15 Cha(Indomitable Soul), +6 Resistance)


Medium, 5'5" tall, 155 wt, 35 yrs old
Black hair, green eyes

Speaks Common and Celestial

*Skills:*


*Feats:*
Nymphs Kiss(Human)
Exalted Spell Resistance(lvl1)
Extend Spell(Planning Domain)
Persistent Spell(lvl3)
Divine Metamagic(Persistant Spell)(Human Paragon)
Sanctify Weapon(lvl6)
Combat Reflexes(lvl9)
Power Attack(lvl12)
Divine Might(lvl15)


*Human Traits:*
Bonus Feat
+1 skillpoint/lvl

*Human Paragon Abilities:*
Bonus Feat
+2 Cha
Adaptive Learning(??)


*Cloistered Cleric Abilities:*
Domains: (Planning, Spell, Knowledge)
Turn Undead
Spellcasting

*Crusader Abilities:*
Furious Counterstrike
Steely Resolve 5
Indomitable Soul

*Ruby Knight Vindicator Abilities:*
Divine Recovery
Armored Stealth
Divine Impetus
Divine Fury

*Saint Abilities:*
Outsider[native] Type
Wisdom bonus as Insight bonus to AC
Holy Power(+2 to all DCs)
Holy Touch(+1d6 damage vs evil, +1d8 vs undead & evil outsiders)
Spell-like abilities:
at Will- guidance, resistance, virtue, bless
DR 10/evil
Fast Healing 10
Immune to acid, cold, electricity & petrification
Low-light vision
60ft Darkvision
Protective Aura
Resistance fire 10
+4 to saves vs poison
Tongues
+2 Con, +2 Wis, +4 Cha

*Phrenic Abilities:*
natural psionic(1pp)
Power Resistance 26(30 vs spells with the [evil] descriptor and spell-like abilities of evil outsiders)
Int +2, Wis +2, Cha +4
Psi-like abilities:
1/day - force screen(+7), body adjustment(7d12), brain lock(DC 29, humanoid, animal, fey, giant, magical beast, monstrous humanoid, aberration, dragon, elemental, or outsider), aversion(DC 35), psychic crush(DC 35, 6d6), psionic dominate(DC35, 9pp for augmentations), energy current(DC35, 16d6), tower of iron will(PR 26, 8 rounds)
3/day - defensive precognition(+6 or +4 as swift action), empty mind(+9), mind thrust(DC 35, 16d10), intellect fortress(9 rounds), psionic teleport


*Stances & Maneuver:*
Stances Known:
1st- Iron Guards Glare, Bolstering Voice
3rd- Thicket of Blades
5th- Press the Advantage



Maneuvers Known:
1st- Leading the Attack, Crusaders Strike
2nd- Battle Leaders Charge, Foehammer, Shield Block
3rd- White Raven Tactics
4th- Entangling Blade
5th- Shadow Stride
6th- Rallying Strike
7th- Shadow Blink


*Divine Spells:*
0th- 2x Light, 2x Detect Magic, 2x Read Magic
1st- 7x Lesser Vigor(SC), Divine Favor, Nystuls Magic Aura(D)
2nd- Elation(BoED), Divine Insight(SC), Divine Protection(SC), Calm Emotions, Silence, Lesser Restoration, Status, Identify(D)
3rd- Magic Vestment, Mass Align Weapon(SC), Grace(SC), Blessed Sight(BoED), Mass Resurgence(SC), Dispel Magic, Dispel Magic(D)
4th- Death Ward, Restoration, Wrack(SC), Greater Magic Weapon, Recitation, Divination(D)
5th- Revivify(SC), 2x Righteous Wrath of the Faithful(SC), Righteous Might, Break Enchantment, True Seeing(D)
6th- Superior Resistance(SC), Anti-Life Shell, 2x Heal, Heroes Feast(D)


*Equipment:*
Belt of Magnificence +6(worn) 200k gp
Tome of Leadership and Understanding +4(read) 110k gp
Tome of Understanding +4(read) 110k gp

*Background:*



*Personality:*


*Non-Core Items:*


----------



## LogicsFate (Jan 7, 2007)

Hmm, I'm definitly interested, I'll post a concept alittle later.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 7, 2007)

Really interested, will think up a concept later


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 7, 2007)

Question!

Your intro states that casters of 8th level and lower spells and abilities shall be level 18, and casters of 9th level and so on will be level 17.

What about sorcerors? At level 17, they only have 8th level spells. But at level 18, they have 9th level spells. What level would a sorceror (or spontaneous caster that uses a spell progression like a sorceror) be?


----------



## Rino (Jan 7, 2007)

same problem with my PC


----------



## Paper_Bard (Jan 8, 2007)

What about a warlock?

I am VERY Interested in this. I really am!

A warlock should be 21st level, I think, due to the fact that while some of their dark invocations could be considered 9th level, none of these are overly powerful. They don't have too many world-shaping invocations to speak of.


----------



## Paper_Bard (Jan 8, 2007)

Scratch that! I have a better idea! Hmm.... yes!

I'll be an unbodied psion. This is going to be interesting.


----------



## Paper_Bard (Jan 8, 2007)

One more question. If I say, take a race... the unbodied, whos LA of +4 makes it so that my casting abilites are only that of level 13... does that still count for being a full caster? Or do I bump up the levels to compensate for the low casting due to LA. I'm not sure I understand your system.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jan 8, 2007)

can monstrous humanoids be infected with lycanthropy in your campaign?


----------



## Rashomon (Jan 8, 2007)

I am Rashomon from CharOp, in case it wasn't obvious enough.

I'm mainly looking at either a Warblade 10 / Eternal Blade 11 (care to design a progression for it? =p) or a psigish, Rgr 1 / Telepath 6 / Slayer 9 , with the intention of taking 5 levels of Abjurant Champion after that, using the conversion notes in Abjurant Champion's description for converting it to divine magic or psionics. Would gishes count as full casters?

If I went the Warblade route, he'd be THE original Eternal Blade, the one everyone wants to emulate. If possible, I'd like to make him human rather than elven (mainly because of flavor bias - I mildly dislike elves, but like the Eternal Blade mechanics). If I did the psion, he'd probably be the leader of a psionic nation's secret police, or the leader of a terrorist cell intended to overthrow a corrupt magiocracy. Either that, or the ringleader of a horde of Mind Seeded body clones.


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 8, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Question!
> 
> Your intro states that casters of 8th level and lower spells and abilities shall be level 18, and casters of 9th level and so on will be level 17.
> 
> What about sorcerors? At level 17, they only have 8th level spells. But at level 18, they have 9th level spells. What level would a sorceror (or spontaneous caster that uses a spell progression like a sorceror) be?




Spontaneous casters have a 'feel' that fits the world better, so I'll say they get the spells per day of 18th level caster but remain at 17th for all other purposes.


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 8, 2007)

Paper_Bard said:
			
		

> One more question. If I say, take a race... the unbodied, whos LA of +4 makes it so that my casting abilites are only that of level 13... does that still count for being a full caster? Or do I bump up the levels to compensate for the low casting due to LA. I'm not sure I understand your system.




That would be 14th level ECL 18. I like the flavor BTW.


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 8, 2007)

Vertexx69 said:
			
		

> can monstrous humanoids be infected with lycanthropy in your campaign?




Sure, I'm curious to see what you come up with. If you find a monsterous humanoid with some sort of game-breaking synergy when the template is applied I might nix it. But I really doubt that will be the case.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 8, 2007)

Another question.

You say standard wealth by level, but the starting levels are pretty variable. Is spellcasting considered a level adjustment, or do you just plain start at a lower level? Point illustrated:

Human, nontemplate nonspellcaster starts with 21 class levels and std wealth for level 21.

Human half-celestial (+4 LA) nonspellcaster starts with 17 class levels and std wealth for level 21.

Human wizard starts with 17 class levels and std wealth for...level 17?

OR

Human wizard (spellcasting = +4 LA) nonspellcaster starts with 17 class levels, and std wealth for level 21?

I ask, because it's a pretty huge difference in money, though a high level spellcaster is often less dependent on loot, overall.


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 8, 2007)

Rashomon said:
			
		

> I am Rashomon from CharOp, in case it wasn't obvious enough.
> 
> I'm mainly looking at either a Warblade 10 / Eternal Blade 11 (care to design a progression for it? =p) or a psigish, Rgr 1 / Telepath 6 / Slayer 9 , with the intention of taking 5 levels of Abjurant Champion after that, using the conversion notes in Abjurant Champion's description for converting it to divine magic or psionics. Would gishes count as full casters?
> 
> If I went the Warblade route, he'd be THE original Eternal Blade, the one everyone wants to emulate. If possible, I'd like to make him human rather than elven (mainly because of flavor bias - I mildly dislike elves, but like the Eternal Blade mechanics). If I did the psion, he'd probably be the leader of a psionic nation's secret police, or the leader of a terrorist cell intended to overthrow a corrupt magiocracy. Either that, or the ringleader of a horde of Mind Seeded body clones.




Manuevers and stances are signifigantly less versatile than spells but they are way more powerful than what a fighter or monk could bring to bear. So I'm going to rule that the maximum ECL for character with 9th level manuevers is 20th, not 21st. Also, I wouldn't allow a human Eternal Blade. But I would allow a Sirian one (a custom race that looks like the classic 'tall white' alien, -2 Con +2 Int, +1 pp/level, mindlink, +2 Diplomacy and Intimidate, 0 LA). If you want still want stats for Eternal Blade 11 (at initiator level 16) LMK.

Rgr 1 / Telepath 6 / Slayer 9 / Psi-Abjurant Champion 2 would be fine. Or you could take less Slayer level for more Abjuarant Champion instead.

Generally gishes don't count as full casters. The max ECL is based off of the highest spell/power level available to the character.

All of the background options you mentioned sound workable. Once you have a firmer idea of which way you'd like to go, I'd be happy to help develop an appropriate organization.


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 8, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Another question.
> 
> You say standard wealth by level, but the starting levels are pretty variable. Is spellcasting considered a level adjustment, or do you just plain start at a lower level? Point illustrated:
> 
> ...




The former. Both a 0 LA non-caster and a +4 LA non-caster would get std wealth for level 21, while a full caster would get std wealth for 17th.


----------



## Valeas (Jan 8, 2007)

@Voidrazor:
Could you take a quick look over my character and comment on it if the Templates, classes, etc I used are acceptable?
ty


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 8, 2007)

Valeas said:
			
		

> @Voidrazor:
> Could you take a quick look over my character and comment on it if the Templates, classes, etc I used are acceptable?
> ty




I could probably deal with the power level your aiming for. Although the combination of crazy high will save and (presumably) crazy high AC might be a little tricky. But thematically I'm have concerns about how well a saintly assassin for Wee Jas would fit into the campaign.

I hate to say it, but it might be best to go back to square one and re-conceptualize the character. I certainly sympathize with the impulse to use some of the strongest mechanics available. Maybe you could look for strong mechanics that better fit a far-future world ruler.

My apologies if this is coming off as harsh. If you have a good explanation for how the character fits together conceptually, I'll try to keep an open mind.


----------



## gavagai (Jan 8, 2007)

Voirdrazor - very interesting concept. I am surprised that everyone has jumped on mechanics on this one. Can you give some details on how PCs are supposed to interact, and what kind (and how far reaching) agendas can be set? Is the baseline assumption that they will form some kind of party (most likely an alliance), is the baseline assumption that there will be standard adventures (missions)? Are backgrounds supposed to focus on the single characters, or on the description of their worlds and servitors? Obviously, mix-and-match servitors would be more powerful than themed servitors - do you intend to rule on any too adventurous combinations?


----------



## Avalon® (Jan 8, 2007)

Voidrazor, it's me Avalon® from the CO boards. This is open to all alignments right?


Karnak the Disciple of Blood
Human Male Warblade 11/ Swordsage 2/ Rogue 3/ Bloodclaw Master 3/ Nightsong Enforcer 1
Alignment

Str ?? -- (10 pts) 16 base 
Dex ?? -- (10 pts) 16 base
Con ?? -- (10 pts) 16 base
Int ?? -- (4 pts) 12 base
Wis ?? -- (6 pts) 14 base
Cha ?? -- (0 pts) 8 base

Hit Points ??
AC ??, Touch ??, Flat ??
Init +?? 
BAB +17, Grap +??
Speed ?? (base 30 ft., load 0/33, light armor)
Fort + (11 base), Ref +?? (14 base), Will +?? (8 base +2 Iron Will)

+?? Melee, weaponname, 1d6+??, 20/x2
+??/+?? Melee, weaponname/weaponname, 1d6+??/1d6+??, 20/x2
+?? Ranged, weaponname, 1d6+??, 20/x2, 30'r 
+??/+?? Ranged, weaponname/weaponname, 1d6+??/1d6+??, 20/x2, 30'r

Medium, 7' 0" tall, ?? wt, ?? yrs old
hazel brown hair, azure brown eyes, toned tanned skin

Speaks Common and Goblin

+?? Skillname (4) 
+?? Skillname (4)
+?? Skillname (4) 
+?? Skillname (4acp) add acp if susceptible to armor penalties
+?? Skillname (2cc) add cc if cross classed
+?? Skillname (4 + 2cc) show multiclass ranks seperately
+0 Listen (0) 
+0 Spot (0)

Feats
-Shadow Blade
-Two-Weapon Fighting
-Weapon Finesse
-White Raven Defense
-Clarion Commander
-Improved Two-Weapon Fighting
-Greater Two-Weapon Fighting
-Improved Initiative (bonus)
-Iron Will (bonus)

Human Traits
-Bonus feat at 1st level
-+1 Skill per level

Swordsage Abilities
-Quick to Act +1
-Discipline Focus (Shadow Hand)
-AC bonus (Wis to AC in light or no armor)

Warblade Abilities
-Battle Clarity
-Weapon Aptitude
-Uncanny Dodge
-Battle Ardor
-Improved Uncanny Dodge
-Battle Cunning
-Battle Skill
-Bonus Feats

Rogue abilities
-Sneak Attack +2d6
-Trapfinding
-Evasion
-Trapsense +1

Bloodclaw Master abilities
-Claws of the Beast
-Superior Two-Weapon Fighting
-Tiger Claw Synergy (stance)
-Pouncing Strike
-Low-light Vision
-Shifting 2/day

Nightsong Enforcer abilities
-Sneak Attack +1d6
-Teamwork (hear/see allies)

Swordsage Manuevers (IL 12)
Manuevers Known:
Manuevers Readied:
Stances Known:

Warblade Manuevers (IL 17)
Manuevers Known:
Manuevers Readied:
Stances Known:

Write a long paragraph of character background and history here. Try to take advantage of using this section to make your character interesting instead of just a "video-gamish" list of D&D statistics. But don't write so much that it makes people's eyes fall out, keep it focused and stick to the highlights.

Write a paragraph that describes the characters personality, manners, attitude, motivations, likes, desires, goals, aspirations, fears, habits, quirks, and similar things. Thinking about that stuff and writing it down will help you role-play much much better and your games will become more fun for you and everybody else playing with you. Who knows, your role-playing might help you win an Academy Award someday (riiiight).

Write out another paragraph with details describing the way your PC looks when first encountered. Make him/her unique enough so that your character isn't just another boring face in the crowd. Also be sure to describe all your clothing colors and materials so that everyone isn't walking around looking like perfect clones wearing duplicate copies of Adventurer Jumpsuit Outfit #9!!


Armor (worn, ??wt) ??gp optional
Robe (worn, ??wt) ??gp optionally continue for each item below
Outfitname (worn, ??wt)

Medium Weapon or item (belt left, ??wt) 
Medium Weapon or item (belt right, ??wt)
Tiny Weapon or item (belt front, ??wt) 
Tiny Weapon or item (belt rear, ??wt) 
Other items attached to belt (location, ??wt) 

Bow or Crossbow (left shoulder, ??wt) 
Quiver or Javelin Tube (right shoulder, ??wt)
Backpack (center back, ??wt)
Bedroll (below backpack, ??wt) 
Other items worn on back or shoulders (location, ??wt)

Headband, Hat, Helmet (head, ??wt)
Lenses or Goggles (eyes, ??wt)
Cloak, Cape, or Mantle (worn, ??wt)
Vest, Vestment, or Shirt (worn, ??wt)
Ring (left ??th finger, -wt) 
Ring (right ??th finger, -wt) 
Amulet, Brooch, Medallion, or Necklace (worn, ??wt)
Belt (worn, ??wt)
Gloves or Gauntlets (hands, ??wt) 
Bracers or Bracelets (wrists, ??wt)
Boots or Slippers (feet, ??wt)
Other minor accessories (location, ??wt)

Waterskin- water (backpack, ??wt) 
5 Torches (backpack, ??wt) 
Flint & Steel (backpack, ??wt)
Trail Rations- 1 days (backpack, ??wt)
Other backpack contents (backpack, ??wt)

Coins- ??gp, ??sp, ??cp (pouch, ??wt)
Gemname- ??gp (pouch, -wt)
Gemname- ??gp (pouch, -wt)
Other pouch contents (pouch, ??wt)


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 8, 2007)

First of all, thanks very much for all the answers to pesky, gnatlike question, Void. 

Finally, lemme add one more to the stew. Someone asked before, but then he changed his mind, so it never got addressed that I saw. Do Warlocks count as full casters? Would they be level 17, 18, or 21?

I was thinking of making a Warlock in conjunction with the Fey Heritage feats in Complete Mage to make a sort of sidhe-esque "fey warlock." Sound doable?


----------



## Rino (Jan 8, 2007)

I had to make a warlock not to long ago and there caster lvl is 1/3th of the class lvl, so not a full caster. 
lvl 21 means lvl 7 caster
lvl 20 means lvl 6 caster
lvl 19 means lvl 6 caster
etc.


Question: do we get creation XP?


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 8, 2007)

Gavagai - Very good questions. The PCs will probably be physically separate but be able to contact each other any time though a psionic version of the internet. Gameplay will probably center around maintaining and expanding one's personal base of power while other PCs and NPCs jockey for leverage over each other. I'll get back to you with more detail and a response on servitors.

Avalon® - Yes any alignment. Also if your character's outlook is too complex to fit into any one alignment pidgeonhole that's even better.

Shayuri - Fey warlock is fine, 20th.


----------



## Rino (Jan 8, 2007)

character posted only edit still to come will be bio and agenda


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 8, 2007)

You are a scholar and a gentleman, sir. I've been working on that concept, and I think it'll work out really well!

I'll post up stats/background/etc ASAP.


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 8, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> You are a scholar and a gentleman, sir. I've been working on that concept, and I think it'll work out really well!
> 
> I'll post up stats/background/etc ASAP.




Definitely sounds like a cool concept. A Sidhe type of character may get along well with my Mercurial Changeling.


----------



## Valeas (Jan 8, 2007)

I withdraw my request for this game. Have fun everyone!


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 8, 2007)

Oooo...a changeling filled with mercury, so the weight rebalances when you swing him! That means he'll do more damage and have a higher crit threshold!



Indeed though...if you're a spy type, I may have employed your services. Discreetly, of course.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jan 8, 2007)

Cool then I'm thinkin about a half celestial minotaur of legend polar werebear cleric / dragon shaman.


----------



## Avalon® (Jan 8, 2007)

Now it's either a tainted arcanist or a bloodclaw master


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 9, 2007)

Vertexx69 said:
			
		

> Cool then I'm thinkin about a half celestial minotaur of legend polar werebear cleric / dragon shaman.




That would have 14 racial HD (6 for the minotaur and 8 for the polar bear) and a +15 LA (half-celestial +4, minotaur +2, monster of legend +7, infected lycanthrope +2). You could do savage progression but you wouldn't have any regular class levels. But if you want the dragon shaman levels I'd suggest cutting the half-celestial template and buy lycanthropy as a custom item. I'll set the price at 150,000gp, which is a huge discount over a continuous Bit of the Werebear item. It won't stack with Polymorph/Shapechange or add HD though. With that set-up you'd have 6 monstrous HD, 6 levels of Dragon Shaman, and could cast as a 5th level cleric.


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 9, 2007)

Avalon® said:
			
		

> Now it's either a tainted arcanist or a bloodclaw master




Levels in Tainted Sorceror are OK, but would have nasty RP consequences and would carry an automatic association with the lovecraftian entities dwelling in the far realm known as the Outer Dark. If Eschaton society found out about you (and it is rather difficult to keep secrets in  Eschaton) things would get difficult. It would make for a very interesting character though.

Bloodclaw Master would, of course, be fine.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jan 9, 2007)

Miss Delecorte stands just over 7.5ft tall with onyx skin and long platinum blonde hair with saphire blue eyes. Her opalecent and impecibly manicured nails match the  set of delicatly arching horns that rise from her hairline, and the  pair of light feathered wings folded at her back. She has had all of the hair from her forehead on down meticulously and permenantly removed (except for the most petite eyebrows).

Through minor illusions she usually hides the wings and horns, so as to not upset the less...diversified. This shrewd negotiator makes her way by moderating hostile takeovers of entire systems, accepting surrenders and even serving as a high profile courier when messages cannot be allowed to fall into the competition's hands (or claws, tentacles, cilla etc)

Through her subtle manipulations and charms, a corporate commerce world happened to find itself suddenly "unruled" so she quietly slid into the role.

*Serraphina DeLecorte*
Half-Celestial ( LA +4) Minotaur (LA +2) Werebear (LA +3) 
1st level Dragon Shaman (5th caster level) 

*Large-Size Outsider, Shapechanger
Hit Dice:* 13D8+130 (188)
*Intitiative:* +10 (10 Dex)
*Speed:* 30ft. / 60fly (good)
*Armor Class:* 46 (-1 size, +10 Dex, +13 Wis, +13 Natural, +1 monk) touch 33, flatfooted -
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +10/+33
*Attack:* +1 _Spiked chain_ +28 melee (2D6 +26, 2D6 disruptive to enemy & 1D6 to me, 1D4 psionic plus 1 constitution drain/X2) or gore +24 (1D8 +15)
*Full Attack:* +1 _Spiked chain_ +25/+20 melee (2D6 +26, 2D6 disruptive to enemy & 1D6 to me, 1D4 psionic plus 1 constitution drain/X2) and gore +24 (1D8 +15) and bite +19 (1D8 +10 plus curse of lycanthropy)
*Space/Reach:* 10ft./10ft. (20ft. with spiked chain)
*Special Attacks:* Powerful charge 4D6 +22, Daylight /at will, Smite evil 1/day, Improved grab (in bear form only)
*Spell-Like Abilities:* 3/day protection from evil, holy aura. 1/day bless, aid, detect evil, cure serious wounds, nuetralize poison, holy smite, remove disease, dispel evil, holy word, hallow, mass charm monster
*Special Qualities:* Fast healing 1, spell resistance 25, power resistance 40, damage reduction 10/magic and silver, darkvision 60ft., low-light vision, scent, _resistance to_ acid 10, electricity 10, cold 10, natural cunning, alternate form, bear empathy
*Saves:* Fort +?? (?? in hybrid, +4 vs poison), Ref +?? (?? in hybrid), Will +?? 

Abilities:    (in hybrid form)                                                                                
Str 24       (40)       [+8 minotaur, +4 celestial] 
Dex 28      (30)       [+2 celestial, +6 enhance, +5 inherent]
Con 22      (30)       [+4 minotaur, +4 celestial, +6 enhanc]
Int 14                 [-4 minotaur, +2 celestial, +2 enhance, +1 level]
Wis 36                [+2 werebear, +4 celestial, +6 enhance, +4 inherent, +2 level]
Cha 21                [-2 minotaur, +4 celestial, +4 enchance]

*Skills:* Intimidate +20(15r), Search +21(15r), Spot +32(15r), Listen +32(15r), Diplomacy +17(10r, 1c), Bluff +10(10r), Concentration +19(1c), Heal +23(1c), Profession (Planar negotiator) +17(12r, 1c), Gather information +17(10r), Sense Motive +20(10r), Spellcraft +6(8r), _Knowledges;_ Local, Nobility & Royalty, Planes +7

*Feats:* Combat Reflexes, Combat Expertise, Improved Trip, Practiced Spellcaster, Weapon Proficiency (Spiked Chain) _bonus feats_ - Iron Will, Track 
*Alignment:* True Neutral

Items:
Leather Jacket (mantle) of epic power resistance (40) 290k
Tome of Understanding +4 (read) 110k
Manual of gainful Exercise +5 (read) 137.5k
Viciously Charged +4 Spiked Chain of Wounding & Sudden Stunning 128.325k
Boots of Teleportation 49k
Saphire Lace Teddy Undies (robe) of Dexterity +6 36k
Necklace of Wisdom +6 36k
Black Silk Shirt of Health +6 36k
Circlet of Telepathy 27k
Rod of Splendor 25k
Ring of Evasion 25k
Leather Monk's Belt 13k
Saphire Third Eye (lenses) of Expose 12k
Scarlet & Blue Ioun Stone 8k
Everful Pouch of Spell Components 3k
Ring of Storing 2.2k
Hewards Handy Clutch 2k
Silver Bracelets of Disguise 1.8k

28k in various sized saphires

775 gp


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jan 9, 2007)

did they revamp the monster of legend template somewhere else? I don't have access to hundreds of books and i was just using the 3.0 MMII version (only version i have) and it has half as many mods as the half celestial so why would it have LA +7? maybe a +3

I have no idea what savage progression is   
The other post i meant either cleric or dragon shaman not both  

And aside from a really freeform 3.0/3.5 hybrid game I've been playing the last couple of months, I haven't played anything in 4 years. So I'm just a bit rusty.

So the monstrous hit dice count along with the LA (ie: minotaur counts as 8 ECL, and the werebear counts as 9 ECL) I was only counting the LA alone. 

So let's try this again. Half-Celestial Minotaur werebear 1st lvl dragon shaman.


----------



## gavagai (Jan 9, 2007)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> Gavagai - Very good questions. The PCs will probably be physically separate but be able to contact each other any time though a psionic version of the internet. Gameplay will probably center around maintaining and expanding one's personal base of power while other PCs and NPCs jockey for leverage over each other.




So the little story on Dizorxthon in the beginning is an example of a character background / agenda, and not so much an intro to a meta plot of a campaign. A "citizenship" is in fact rewarded to any kind of creature, no matter how alien their concept of reality would be. Do virtual creatures (i.e., sentient code / imprints of the psi-based internet count as citizens, or do we adhere to the notion that citizens are composed of matter or at least spirit-matter (if there is such a thing)?


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 9, 2007)

Character sheet here. Still VERY much a work in progress...

[sblock]Name: "Sigil"
Race: Human (fey)
Class/Level: Warlock 20
Exp: 

Desc: 

Strength (STR) 8  -1
Dexterity (DEX)	20  +5
Constitution (CON) 20  +5		
Intelligence (INT) 14  +2
Wisdom (WIS) 14  +2
Charisma (CHA) 30  +10

Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
AC: 31 (10 +5 dex +9 armor +5 deflection, +2 insight), Flatfoot 31 , Touch 22
Hit Points: 174/174
Movement: 30' (30' flight, Good)

Base Attack Bonus: +15/+10/+5
Init: +5
Melee Attack: +14/+9/+4
Ranged Attack: +20/+15/+10
Fort: +16
Reflex: +18
Will: +19

Race Abilities
Bonus Feat
Bonus Skills

Class Abilities:
Eldritch Blast 11d6
Detect Magic at will
DR 9/cold iron
Deceieve Item (take 10 on UMD checks, even under stress)
Fiendish Resiliance 5
Energy Resistance 10: Fire and Cold
Imbue Item

Skills:	20+95
Bluff +40 (19 ranks + 10 Cha + 6 Invocation, +5 item)
Concentration +25 (20 ranks +5 Con)
Diplomacy +16 (+10 Cha + 6 Invocation)
Disguise +15 (5 ranks +10 Cha) (+2 when acting, +10 with Disguise Self)
Intimidate +26 (10 ranks + 10 Cha + 6 invocation)
Knowledge (Arcana) +12 (10 ranks + 2 Int)
Knowledge (The Planes) +12 (10 ranks + 2 Int)
Sense Motive +22 (20 ranks +2 Wis)
Spellcraft +14 (10 ranks + 2 Int + 2 Synergy)
Use Magic Device +21 (11 ranks + 10 Cha)

Feats
1 Fey Heritage (+3 to save vs Enchantment)
1 Fey Power (+1 DC and +1 CL with Invocations)
3 Fey Skin (+4 DR/cold iron)
6 Extra Invocation: Eldritch Spear
9 Fey Legacy (Confusion, Dimension Door, Summon Monster V, 1/day each)
12 Craft Contingent Spell
15 Empower Spell Like Ability: Eldritch Blast
18 Quicken Spell Like Ability: Flee the Scene

Languages - Common, Sylvan, Draconic

Invocations
Least
- Beguiling Presence (+6 to Bluff, Diplomacy, and Intimidate)
- Dark One's Luck (+10 luck bonus to any one save)
- See the Unseen (See Invis + Darkvision 60')
- Eldritch Spear (Blast range 250')

Lesser
- Charm (Charm Monster, Will DC 25, only 1 victim at a time)
- Fell Flight (fly speed = ground speed)
- Flee the Scene (75' dim door, leaves Major Image of caster)

Greater
- Devour Magic (+14 melee touch, +20 caster level)
- Repelling Blast (Ref save DC 27)
- Painful Slumber of the Ages (Will Save DC 27)

Dark
- Retributive Invisibility
- Word of Changing (Fort Save DC 26)
- Dark Foresight

Money - 780,000

Weapons -	    	
Spear +5, Defender, 72302
Rod of Magical Precision, 12000

Armour -
Mithril Chain Shirt +5, Glamered, 28800

Gear -
- In Haversack
Bedroll, 1sp, 5lbs
Blanket, 5sp, 3lbs
50' silk rope, 10gp, 5lbs
Tent, 10gp, 20lbs
Waterskin, 1gp, 4lbs
10 days trail rations, 5gp, 10lbs
2 vials acid, 20gp, 2lbs
2 vials alchemist's fire, 40gp, 2lbs

- On person
2 scroll cases, 2gp, 1lb
2 belt pouches, 2gp, 1lb

- In Pouches
Small steel mirror, 10gp, .5lb
Money

Magic -
Ring of Spell Turning, 98280
-- Ring of Protection +5, 75000
Ring of Telekinesis, 75000
Mask of Lies, 17000
Handy Haversack, 2000
Greater Chauseble of Fell Power, 18000
Vest of Resistance +5, 25000
Boots of Teleportation, 49000
Mirror of Mental Prowess, 175000

Tome of Leadership, 27500
Amulet of Health +6, 36000
Cloak of Charisma +6, 36000
Gloves of Dexterity +6, 36000

Wand of Shield, 750
Wand of Blessed Aim, 750
Wand of Faerie Fire, 750
Wand of Cure Moderate Wounds, 4500
Scroll of Nondetection, 475
Scroll of Tongues, 375
Scroll of Rope Trick, 150
Scroll of Silence, 150

Background: 
[/sblock]


----------



## Paper_Bard (Jan 9, 2007)

Okay... here's my character concept. I'm assuming that Unbodied are an alien race... what with the psifi thing going on. (misspelling on purpose).

The creature known as Maledictus arrived in Eschaton space two centuries ago. Aboard an Alien ship, the creature immediately demanded an audience with the relevant authorities. 
Maledictus claimed he fled from a civil war on his home land. He claimed to be the last surviving  Cognitor, creatures who simply wished to ponder the meanings of life. In exchange for giving them access to the technology in his ship's databanks, Maledictus was given a planet to ponder upon. He was given command over the entire populace so that he might be taken care of as he  pondered phylisophical themes. He was given the title Auturach and shuttled to the planet Korlish.
Maledictus has since taken over the populace through mind control. He has no lofty goals of quiet meditation. He enjoys control, and intends to bring all other planets under his rule. 
Maledictus is a natural telepath. Having no physical body, Maledictus often uses his psychcic abilties to suit his needs. He enjoys playing with people's minds, seeing thier brains as little more than putty.
Maledictus appears as a translucent, floathing brain in his natural guise. He has the innate ability to change his form at will, however, and uses this ability to his full advantage.
He keeps the ruse of peace through clever mental manipulation and guise.
Maledictus has developed a telepathic system not unlike sattelite television in its basic implementation. He broadcasts his will through telepthic nodes called "Thought Trodes" which link to every home, work place, and buidling on the planet. By using a select number of low-level psions to use as 'conductors' he can transmit a singal message all over the world without exhausting his power.
He has a standing army, claiming that he needs protection from slaver and pirates and the like. They are all fanatically devoted to him.

What do you think?


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 9, 2007)

Vertexx69 said:
			
		

> did they revamp the monster of legend template somewhere else? I don't have access to hundreds of books and i was just using the 3.0 MMII version (only version i have) and it has half as many mods as the half celestial so why would it have LA +7? maybe a +3
> 
> I have no idea what savage progression is
> The other post i meant either cleric or dragon shaman not both
> ...




The LA for Monster of Legend was in the 3.5 update to the MM2. Its bonuses are signifigantly greater than those of half-celestial, and I think the +7 is about right.

Savage progression is a system for breaking down the abilities of critters that have a high LA/base HD into class levels so as to fit within the ECL cap of a given campaign. And, yep you have to take both the monstrous HD and the LA. And with Lycanthropes you also have to add the base animal's HD. It looks right now though   . Since you're keeping the half-celestial template those base HD should all be outsider HD rather than animal or monstrous humanoid, which will boost your BAB saves and skill points.

Customized stat enhancers are fine but you'll have to pay 1.5 times the cost for anything that doesn't follow the body slot affinity guidelines. 

No worries about being rusty. I'm happy to walk you through anything that's unclear. And there are a couple people here from Wizard's CO boards. Perhaps they could offer some optimization advice? (nudge-nudge). Anyway, once character generation/selection has progressed more, if any of the characters are much weaker than others, I'll work out some extras to beef them up.


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 9, 2007)

gavagai said:
			
		

> So the little story on Dizorxthon in the beginning is an example of a character background / agenda, and not so much an intro to a meta plot of a campaign. A "citizenship" is in fact rewarded to any kind of creature, no matter how alien their concept of reality would be. Do virtual creatures (i.e., sentient code / imprints of the psi-based internet count as citizens, or do we adhere to the notion that citizens are composed of matter or at least spirit-matter (if there is such a thing)?




Yeah, the story is meant as an example and to give more of a feel for the world. Virtual creatures with souls could be Citizens. Or a Citizen could designate a soulless sentient to run their world, but there'd be some RP downsides to it.


----------



## ravenkith (Jan 9, 2007)

*Game on?*

Still need players? If so, I'm in.

Probably run a Telepath/Thrallherd, if allowed.


----------



## Paper_Bard (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm already being a telepath. Also, the leadership feat is unnecessary, we already get thralls. Therefore the prestige class is not very useful.
Voidrazor, do you like my bio?


----------



## Avalon® (Jan 9, 2007)

Voidrazor, do we really need to have control of a planet? How about something like a roving mercenary band or a gladiator ring?


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 10, 2007)

Paper_Bard said:
			
		

> [sblock]Okay... here's my character concept. I'm assuming that Unbodied are an alien race... what with the psifi thing going on. (misspelling on purpose).
> 
> The creature known as Maledictus arrived in Eschaton space two centuries ago. Aboard an Alien ship, the creature immediately demanded an audience with the relevant authorities.
> Maledictus claimed he fled from a civil war on his home land. He claimed to be the last surviving  Cognitor, creatures who simply wished to ponder the meanings of life. In exchange for giving them access to the technology in his ship's databanks, Maledictus was given a planet to ponder upon. He was given command over the entire populace so that he might be taken care of as he  pondered phylisophical themes. He was given the title Auturach and shuttled to the planet Korlish.
> ...




Sounds pretty good overall. But there are some details to resolve. Maledictus wouldn't be given a terraformed planet and large staff 'just for showing up'. But he could have been around for a while and earned it, or taken over whichever one was hosting him (which would be relatively easy if the host Citizen was too proud to request help), or he could have settled on a planet that was considered unihabitable by most lifeforms.

In terms of controlling the populace there are a couple of options. For free you could have a population of several thousand 1 HD people with no special abilities plus about 10 CR5 psionic creatures. Or you could spend some of your starting wealth on the thought trodes. The more you spend, the larger the amount of people you could control more reliably. The trodes would also let you control some people (possibly unreliably) with class levels, but you wouldn't get to hand pick them.

On a minor note Autarchs are the middle class. Citizens are the world rulers. Sounds backwards I know.


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 10, 2007)

ravenkith said:
			
		

> Still need players? If so, I'm in.
> 
> Probably run a Telepath/Thrallherd, if allowed.




You are certainly welcome to submit a character. As Paper Bard mentioned a Thrallherd would have to be modified a bit to work in the campaign. But the PrC would allow you to control additional critters and/or ensure slavish loyalty.


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 10, 2007)

Avalon® said:
			
		

> Voidrazor, do we really need to have control of a planet? How about something like a roving mercenary band or a gladiator ring?




Absolutely.


----------



## Paper_Bard (Jan 10, 2007)

Well he's a citezan then. As for the previous, I was thinking he 'convinced' a few.
Also, how much gold are we talknig about for the thought trodes?


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 10, 2007)

Any room for more?

I'd love to play the Dark Hunter in this setting

The Dark Hunter Druid 18
The Dark Hunter comes as a storm, a shadow of darkness, a force of destruction, it lives for the hunt and for the frenzy of the kill. 
Those who embrace the Way of the Dark Hunter, are creatures of stealth and cunning and dread. Bloodthirsty slayers he see the whole world as their hunting ground 

Actually could I play the Dark Hunter as a Nightwing (Nightshade) which is HD17?


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jan 10, 2007)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> Customized stat enhancers are fine but you'll have to pay 1.5 times the cost for anything that doesn't follow the body slot affinity guidelines.




They should look a little better now. I figure in a cosmology of infinite prime planes, fantasy/futuristic fusion, who would where a cape honestly  

Do the feats psychoanalyst and psychic inquisitor still exist in 3.5? Maybe in complete psionics or something?


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 10, 2007)

Paper Bard - 112,500 for thought trodes that effect up to 100,000 humanoid people with Psionic Dominate lasts for a day but can be used twice per day DC 14 + your Int bonus, effects wear off immediately upon leaving the planet. 127,500 for trodes that last 17 days but can still be used twice per day. 157,500 for day long trodes effecting up to a million people. 172,500 for a 23 day long effect on up to a million. The DC can also be pumped up relatively cheaply and type effected, but having the effect last on people after they leave the planet would cost double.

Tonguez - You're welcome to submit a character. Do you mean the Dark Hunter PrC from CWar? And yes, a Nightwing would be OK. It would be a mere LA +2, but your point buy would be only 33 since you'd have no Con.

Vertexx69 - Good point. I was thinking about it from a play balance perspective. But don't worry about it for now. I might nitpick about it later, but very likely will not. I'm not familliar with those feats. Could you write them up for me?


----------



## Rino (Jan 10, 2007)

when are the players chosen?


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jan 10, 2007)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> Vertexx69 - Good point. I'm not familliar with those feats. Could you write them up for me?




They are from the 3.0 psionics handbook.

*Psychic Inquisitor* _[Psionic]_
You know when others lie.
*Prerequisite:* Cha 13+, Psychoanalyst
*Benefit:* When a living humaniod lies directly to you, you percieve it. You detect a maximum number of lies per conversation equal to your charisma modifier. A conversation with an individual, once concluded, may not be renewed with psychic inquisitor active for a period of 8 hours. You decide when, or if, top begin using this feat during a conversation.

*Psychoanalyst* _[Psionic]_
Your knowledge of the mind gives you influence with others.
*Prerequisite:* Cha 13+
Benefit: You get a +2 bonus on all Diplomacy, Bluff and Intimidate checks against living humanoids with an intelligence score of 4 or higher. You get the same +2 bonus on charisma checks used to influence or interact with living humanoids having an intelligence score of 4 or higher.

_Sidebar:_ The Third Eye "Expose" was originally based on this feat and therefore only cost 12k, instead of 112k since in 3.5 once these feats were gone it had to be based on the 8th level power _Bend Reality_ (which is effectively the wish power).


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 10, 2007)

Voidrazor, a few questions if I may...as my concept matures and my sheet nears completion.

1) Is it necessary to track the cost of one's stronghold(s) on one's own planet? I'm not speaking so much of flavor style things, like a floating city...but more nitty gritty stuff, like the exact defenses one has installed on one's Vault of Wonders or whatever. If tracked, do those costs come out of starting funds? Is there a limit to what can be spent? If not tracked, do you still want to know the game stats at all?

2) We each begin play owning a planet...which is plenty. But I was considering a demiplane as well. To begin play with one, should I purchase a scroll of Genesis and deduct it from start funds? Or is that also something that can just be assumed to be part of one's demnse without needing much/any game statting?

3) Regarding followers. We own a planet, 1000 or so 1HD commoner eqs and a few 5HD elite lieutenants, as posted previously. Surely those 1000 folks aren't the only ones on the whole planet? Will our relationship with those planetary citizens that aren't considered followers be important? What degree of power/authority do we have over planetary occupants that aren't under our direct control?

4) Goals. It's an interesting universe you paint, but since each of us is essentially a power unto ourselves, answering to no one...how does one gain influence and power, short of military conquest? Oh, a corollary too. To what extent is this fantasy versus far far sci fi? Is magic actually MAGIC, or is it manipulation of exotic physics unknown to real science? Realizing that the difference between the two can be tenuous, it does make a difference as far as flavor text and such go. 

Thanks!


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 10, 2007)

*Important Info*

Deadline for submissions is Monday Jan 15th. But if multiple people aren't done yet I'll add a week. If possible please include book and page #'s for non-core material.

Also you can go over your starting wealth, essentially 'borrowing against' the commons. But the more you borrow the less lucky you are and the less friendly NPCs tend to be. Anything beyond 150% of starting wealth would be so unlucky as to be unplayable.

What I was thinking for spirit followers is that each character would get 5,000 points to spend. Each spirit would cost points equal to its CR *cubed*. Thus a CR 1 critter would cost 1 X 1 X 1 = 1pt. While a CR 17 critter would cost 17 X 17 X 17 = 4,913pts. I'll add an extra 1,000pts for strongly themed spirits. If this seems too complicated or otherwise problematic, I'll be happy to consider alternatives.


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 10, 2007)

Vertexx69 - The feats are fine, but some spells and technologies will be capable of overcoming Psychic Inquisitor. You may also consider just taking the Inquisitor (from the SRD psionic feats section) to save a feat.

[sblock]







			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> Voidrazor, a few questions if I may...as my concept matures and my sheet nears completion.
> 
> 1) Is it necessary to track the cost of one's stronghold(s) on one's own planet? I'm not speaking so much of flavor style things, like a floating city...but more nitty gritty stuff, like the exact defenses one has installed on one's Vault of Wonders or whatever. If tracked, do those costs come out of starting funds? Is there a limit to what can be spent? If not tracked, do you still want to know the game stats at all?
> 
> ...



[/sblock]

Shayuri - 
1. Assume that your fortress can have any defenses commonly available in RL for free. So biometric locks, motion detectors etc. are included. Anything more exotic would have to be bought with starting funds.

2. You'd have to purchase a scroll and the XP cost would knock you down a level. Alternatively you could pay someone to manifest it for you for 45,710 gp (7 times the normal spell service cost because it takes a week). In either case, you'll get enough free growth time for the plane to be about a mile in diameter. To grow it to planet-sized will cost an additional 100,000 gp. To grow it to solar system-sized will cost 300k over that. Getting one's own dimension is one of the primary perks of ceding democratic control over one's planet and helping to shepard it into a core world. So work arounds are costly.

3. What I was thinking for spirit followers is that each character would get 5,000 points to spend. Each spirit would cost points equal to its CR *cubed*. Thus a CR 1 critter would cost 1 X 1 X 1 = 1pt. While a CR 17 critter would cost 17 X 17 X 17 = 4,913pts. I'll add an extra 1,000pts for strongly themed spirits. These are not the only inhabitants. Although Eschaton planetary populations tend to be low, ~10,000 for colonies, 100,000 for most established barbaric worlds, and up to about a million for the most populous of core worlds. Most Autarchs like to have palacial estates and have no compunction about moving away from planets where large amounts of space aren't available. 

And yes, relations with the populace will be very important. Gaining influence over other Citizen's populations is one of the easiest ways to build one's power base beyond one's own planet. Autarchs have an incentive to follow the dictates of their presiding Citizen, as it brings them closer to rising in status themselves. But there are other methods of achieving social mobility, so the loyalty of beings with souls is a precious commodity. Its possible to increase one's population by somehow getting them from outside of Eschaton, but that would have to be done in game.

4. Well the standard way of gaining more resources is to start giving the populace a measure of democratic control. A common setup is to let the Autarchs vote on various matters while the Citizen is responsible for organizing the implementation of those decisions. But there are many ways to gain power. Interplanetary and interdimensional guilds are common. High status in a guild that specialized in magical or technological experimentation would provide all sorts of opportunities. Also there are syndicates of barbaric Citizens that trade in various methods of achieving internal and external power.

Most people in Eschaton consider technology to be a form of magic, rather than vice versa. The various ways of utilizing the deep structures of existance can all be broadly grouped under magic and subgrouped into thaumatugy (standard D&D arcan magic), channelling (divine magic), psionics, technology, and any number of more esoteric forms.


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 10, 2007)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Avalon®
> Voidrazor, do we really need to have control of a planet? How about something like a roving mercenary band or a gladiator ring?
> 
> ...




In that case I would probably have Jack as the ringleader of a "Carnival of Souls".

It would make much more sense with the infiltration schtick I had in mind.


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 10, 2007)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> Tonguez - You're welcome to submit a character. Do you mean the Dark Hunter PrC from CWar? And yes, a Nightwing would be OK. It would be a mere LA +2, but your point buy would be only 33 since you'd have no Con.




I'm thinking Nightwing Druid but at HD17 + LA 2, I get Druid 3? Dark Hunter is his title/name not the class

For followers I think a Swarm of Cannibal pixies, a Darkness of Shadows, a Dread of Wraiths and a murder of Kenkus (the mortal population) fits the theme. The Nightwing would be seen by the Kenku as a huge amorphous creature with a kenku like head veiled in shadows. 

His Home World known as the Grey Lands a place of enternal shadows with high rugged mountains cut with deep gorges, and twsited gnarly forests inhabited by dire wolves, ravens and more terrible creatures. The Kenku often raid other worlds and bring back creatures (humanoids) for The Hunt.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jan 11, 2007)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> Vertexx69 - The feats are fine, but some spells and technologies will be capable of overcoming Psychic Inquisitor. You may also consider just taking the Inquisitor (from the SRD psionic feats section) to save a feat.




I never had any intention of taking the feats...only lowering the cost of the item, which works on everyone


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 11, 2007)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> I'm thinking Nightwing Druid but at HD17 + LA 2, I get Druid 3? Dark Hunter is his title/name not the class
> 
> For followers I think a Swarm of Cannibal pixies, a Darkness of Shadows, a Dread of Wraiths and a murder of Kenkus (the mortal population) fits the theme. The Nightwing would be seen by the Kenku as a huge amorphous creature with a kenku like head veiled in shadows.
> 
> His Home World known as the Grey Lands a place of enternal shadows with high rugged mountains cut with deep gorges, and twsited gnarly forests inhabited by dire wolves, ravens and more terrible creatures. The Kenku often raid other worlds and bring back creatures (humanoids) for The Hunt.




Druid 2 I'm afraid. But we could work out a custom race that had the feel of a nightwing while still leaving room for a decent number of class levels. Or you could play a 0 LA race with the Blighter PrC (or some customization thereof) that has spent so much time as a Nightwing that he doesn't remember being anything else.

Cannibal pixies   that's great! In general I was going to limit follower choices to extraplanar outsiders, undead and other clearly souless creatures. But as long as the critters aren't super-optimized, I don't mind making exceptions. 

Oh, looking at the kenku brought up an important point. Critters that have a CR of less than 1 will have to be an exception to the CR^3 = point cost rule. the CR equals the points cost for such little guys. Otherwise people would be able to run around with upwards of 3 million 1/2 HD zombies!


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jan 11, 2007)

mmm...3 million zombies. It's like Mexico City


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 11, 2007)

I was going to want all Fey followers...is that bad? Maybe just a few fey, for my entourage, if not all of them?


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 11, 2007)

Voidrazor,

Any input on Jack before I go ahead and right up some background?

Is his flavour to your liking or does his "shtick" not really fit with what you had envisioned?


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 11, 2007)

Updated sheet, also in RG. Comments are welcome at this point! Note that I'm intentionally making the character lean a bit more towards administration/ruling/etc as far as items go. The mirror, for example, I had replaced at one point with a very powerful protective magic ring. Then I decided that she didn't really engage in single combat with equal foes all that often...and that the mirror would b e MUCH more useful to a planetary overlord than a defensive ring. So...boom. Result - she's not exactly optimized to be a combat monster...but I think she can hold her own in most f ights. 

Almost done...comments welcome!

[sblock]Name: "Sigil"
Race: Human (fey)
Class/Level: Warlock 20
Exp: 

Desc: The woman who now calls herself Sigil is as apt as not to cloak herself in various illusionary guises, finding the exercise of creativity and imagination somewhat invigorating. Her natural form is beautiful, if showing some signs of her alien heritage. She is tall and slim, with an ageless face and skin that is tinted greenish blue. She tends to wear relatively simple, but elegant garb...silk gowns and dresses, sometimes leaning towards more gossamer materials; typically in shades of green, violet and blue. At one hip she carries a long, slender wand of spiraling, tapering crystal. At the other is a broad-bladded fencing dagger that she wields in her left hand. Around her shoulders is an aquamarine shawl that loops around her arms, and a hooded cloak the color thick grey smoke that hangs unnaturally still, even in wind. Sigil also has a habit of drifting at least a few inches off the ground, unless sitting or lying on something. It is rare in the extreme for her to actually walk.

Strength (STR) 8  -1
Dexterity (DEX)	20  +5
Constitution (CON) 20  +5		
Intelligence (INT) 14  +2
Wisdom (WIS) 14  +2
Charisma (CHA) 30  +10

Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
AC: 29 (10 +5 dex +9 armor +3 deflection, +2 insight), Flatfoot 29, Touch 20
Hit Points: 174/174
Movement: 30' (30' flight, Good)

Init: +5
Base Attack Bonus: +15/+10/+5
Melee Attack: +14/+9/+4
Ranged Attack: +20/+15/+10
Fort: +16 (+6 base +5 resist +5 Con)
Reflex: +18 (+6 base +5 resist +5 dex +2 insight)
Will: +19 (+12 base +5 resist, +2 wis)

Race Abilities
Bonus Feat
Bonus Skills

Class Abilities:
Eldritch Blast 11d6
Detect Magic at will
DR 9/cold iron
Deceieve Item (take 10 on UMD checks, even under stress)
Fiendish Resiliance 5
Energy Resistance 10: Fire and Cold
Imbue Item

Skills:	20+95
Bluff +40 (19 ranks + 10 Cha + 6 Invocation, +5 item)
Concentration +25 (20 ranks +5 Con)
Diplomacy +16 (+10 Cha + 6 Invocation)
Disguise +15 (5 ranks +10 Cha) (+2 when acting, +10 with Disguise Self)
Intimidate +26 (10 ranks + 10 Cha + 6 invocation)
Knowledge (Arcana) +12 (10 ranks + 2 Int)
Knowledge (The Planes) +12 (10 ranks + 2 Int)
Sense Motive +22 (20 ranks +2 Wis)
Spellcraft +14 (10 ranks + 2 Int + 2 Synergy)
Use Magic Device +21 (11 ranks + 10 Cha)

Feats
1 Fey Heritage (+3 to save vs Enchantment)
1 Fey Power (+1 DC and +1 CL with Invocations)
3 Fey Skin (+4 DR/cold iron)
6 Spell Penetration
9 Fey Legacy (Confusion, Dimension Door, Summon Monster V, 1/day each)
12 Craft Contingent Spell
15 Empower Spell Like Ability: Eldritch Blast
18 Quicken Spell Like Ability: Flee the Scene

Languages - Common, Sylvan, Draconic

Invocations
Least
- Beguiling Presence (+6 to Bluff, Diplomacy, and Intimidate)
- Dark One's Luck (+10 luck bonus to any one save)
- See the Unseen (See Invis + Darkvision 60')

Lesser
- Charm (Charm Monster, Will DC 25, only 1 victim at a time)
- Fell Flight (fly speed = ground speed)
- Flee the Scene (75' dim door, leaves Major Image of caster)

Greater
- Devour Magic (+14 melee touch, +20 caster level)
- Repelling Blast (Ref save DC 27)
- Painful Slumber of the Ages (Will Save DC 27)

Dark
- Retributive Invisibility
- Word of Changing (Fort Save DC 26)
- Dark Foresight

Money - 1899

Weapons -	    	
Defending Dagger +4, 58301
Rod of Magical Precision, 12000

Armour -
Death Warded Mithril Chain Shirt +5, Glamered, 37800

Gear -
- In Survival Pouch

- On person
2 scroll cases, 2gp, 1lb
2 belt pouches, 2gp, 1lb

- In Pouches
Small steel mirror, 10gp, .5lb
Money

Magic -
Jahara's Exquisite Looking Glass - A full length mirror in a frame of gold and platinum formed into bas relief of strange creatures, both fair and foul, twining and curling and merging into one another. The mirror's surface is not glass, nor metal, nor any substance easily identified. The reflections it casts are flawless, as are the images that can be called into it by one who commands the mirror. The owner can instruct the mirror to display any location on any plane, as if there was a Clairvoyance spell in effect to that locale. Spells and effects that prevent scrying work normally against the mirror. Any living creature appearing in the mirror can be the subject of a Detect Thoughts effect. The owner can ask the mirror a short question regarding a creature currently being shown in the device, it answers as per Legend Lore, once per week. When the mirror has a distant location showing in it, its surface becomes permeable...anyone present can step through it to arrive at the shown location. An invisible portal exists at that location for up to 24 hours, during which time anyone who knows that it's there can move through it to the mirror's location. Mirror of Mental Prowess, 175000

Annulus Kinesos - A plain gold band that gives its wearer the ability to project and control an invisible, yet quasi-physical force. This functions as a Telekinesis spell, cast at 9th level. Ring of Telekinesis, 75000

Mask of Lies - An elegant masquerade mask that fits over the upper nose, eyes and forehead. Black, with swirls of white that seem to writhe and twist slowly. It can cast Disguise Self continuously, blocks any detection of alignment, and the subtle hypnotic effect of the white lines gives the wearer +5 circumstance bonus to Bluff checks. Mask of Lies, 17000

Shroud of Niktus - A flat charcoal grey cloak that seems to reflect no light, nor flutter in any wind. Anyone within the shroud will utterly fail to register on any divination or detection spell...even scrying will overlook the presence of the shrouded. In addition, the wearer's mind is cloaked; it cannot be read or affected by any outside force. Purchased as Third Eye of Concealment, using cloak slot as "protection." 120000

Greater Chauseble of Fell Power, 18000 - A long, shawl-like garment of light blue and silver hue, the Chauseable is worn across her shoulders, and twines loosely around her arms. When she casts elfbolts (eldritch blasts), crackles of energy discharge down its length.

Vest of Resistance +5, 25000 - A short, brief garment of gold-trimmed royal blue silk, embroidered with protective runes and symbols.

Boots of Teleportation, 49000 - Take the form of sandals that have thongs twining around the wearer's legs up to mid-shins, greek style.

Ring of Protection +3, 18000

Handy Haversack, 2000
Survival Pouch, 5000

Tome of Leadership +1, 27500
Belt of Health +6, 36000
Tiara of Charisma +6, 36000
Gloves of Dexterity +6, 36000

Wand of Shield, 750
Staff of Healing, 27750

Background: Pending
[/sblock]


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 11, 2007)

*Rogue's Gallery up*

Belatedly, I've put up an RG thread. Please copy your characters here.

Also

Shayuri - Fey followers are no problem. But normally a fey entourage is considerably less loyal than bound spirits. You can have a world where about half of the population of about 10,000 is fey, including an entourage of capricious and tricksy elites, all in addition to your points of loyal followers. If you do take fey followers, there should be some backstory as to why they are so loyal. Verdant Princes from MM4 would make perfect sense here due to the binding bargains they make. But any fey could concievably swear an oath of fealty they would be forced to abide by given the right circumstances. Keep in mind that your planet will have its own world-spirit. You don't get to choose the its nature. But, so long as you don't overspend your wealth allotment by more than 15%, the world-spirit will consider Sigil the rightful suzerain of Faerie. And that, in and of itself, would be reason for some but not all fey on the planet to actually be loyal. 

hero4hire - Jack of All Faces seems pretty cool. One thing I should note, and apologies if I'm being to literal. You described Jack's troupe as a Carnival of Souls. Eschaton society is tetchy about the binding or stealing of souls. Essentially, its legal to bind someone's soul only so long as a bargain is knowingly made to trade it. But someone unscrupulous could buy souls from desparate people on certain barbaric worlds, for services that are easy enough for  a PC to render, and then trade them to spirits for all sorts of useful things.

Rino - Apologies for not mentioning earlier that stealing souls is illegal in Eschaton society. I don't know if that is a large part of your character concept. But Gimor will need to take precautions against scrying before using Imprison Soul.


----------



## Rino (Jan 11, 2007)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> Rino - Apologies for not mentioning earlier that stealing souls is illegal in Eschaton society. I don't know if that is a large part of your character concept. But Gimor will need to take precautions against scrying before using Imprison Soul.




well I was thinking more in the direction of creating a massive horde of UD
okay, but otherwise it looks good?


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 11, 2007)

Oh, I wouldn't expect fey to be anything other than what their natures suggest.   The exception to that would be a fey spirit or two that are actually in Sigil's court or personally associated with her (ie - bought with points). The current idea I have is that Sigil was able to muster and organize (if only briefly) a campaign to overthrow a cruel and despotic fey lord. Because of this, and because her own rule is considerably more benelovent, there's a general feeling of goodwill towards her in the greater fey population (clearly not 100% though ) and she's won the personal respect and loyalty of a few fey and feyblood who have sworn to her more formally. More detail to be in the background, assuming this basic concept is acceptable.

On a side note, Sigil's not overspent at all. I made do with standard starting funds.


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 11, 2007)

Rino said:
			
		

> well I was thinking more in the direction of creating a massive horde of UD
> okay, but otherwise it looks good?




Yep, looks good. Where is Ring of Dragonshape from?


----------



## Rino (Jan 11, 2007)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> Yep, looks good. Where is Ring of Dragonshape from?




draconomicon, page 119


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 12, 2007)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> Belatedly, I've put up an RG thread. Please copy your characters here.
> 
> 
> hero4hire - Jack of All Faces seems pretty cool. One thing I should note, and apologies if I'm being to literal. You described Jack's troupe as a Carnival of Souls. Eschaton society is tetchy about the binding or stealing of soulsl.




Well Yes and No on the being literal part. You mentioned we often have "Spirits" who serve us.
I wasn't exactly planning on stealing or binding souls of the dead. More he takes in "Lost Souls" so to speak. 

I havent exactly determined the game mechanics on what his servants are yet.


----------



## LogicsFate (Jan 12, 2007)

Concept (incomplete)

[sblock]
_ On a small world, in dark room, lights played out across and otherwise blank board. The large black eyes of the light's only obsever glaze for a moment, and the mind of the observer is whisked away, across the landscape, to a spiraled metal tower belching black smoke. There had been anouther accident; a pipe burst, a gout of steam, at least 3 dead, many more injured. He saw what needed to be done, and because he knew, his subjects knew, and they moved to repair the damage. More would die clamping the pipe shut. The wounded would be processed for food. Weeks of work would be saved. Though none would cheer or groan or complain.
 The observers mind and vision snapped back to the dark room as anouther flash of lights played against his board._

 He wasn't always know as the First, it's mearly a title he picked up from his subjects. When he was less he was an Technomancy, an arftificier, a scientist. Given control of a world that should have proven untamable[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 12, 2007)

Considering an eastern influenced binder...
I'll work on the concept/character this weekend.


----------



## Paper_Bard (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm afraid I'm going to have to withdraw from this game. My resources are stretched too thin as it is.


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 13, 2007)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> Druid 2 I'm afraid. But we could work out a custom race that had the feel of a nightwing while still leaving room for a decent number of class levels. Or you could play a 0 LA race with the Blighter PrC (or some customization thereof) that has spent so much time as a Nightwing that he doesn't remember being anything else.




Gonna go *Wraith Druid * with a ring of greater descration the other abilites can be picked up as spells or items I suppose


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 13, 2007)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> Gonna go *Wraith Druid * with a ring of greater descration the other abilites can be picked up as spells or items I suppose




OK, I'll assign a +4 LA for a Wraith PC. So you'd have 5 undead HD and 11 levels of Druid. But playing an incorporeal character has some challenges. Normally you wouldn't be able to carry anything at all, including spell components. You can have a group of objects rendered permanently ethereal, and thus usable for 26,050 gp. The downside would be that a Dispel Magic that made the caster level check (DC 26) would really ruin your day. Also any new item you found and wanted to use would would require a new casting.


----------



## Avalon® (Jan 13, 2007)

Voidrazor, school has been really hectic for me this week. I don't think that I would be able to finish my char in time. Could you maybe extend the deadline a couple of days?


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 13, 2007)

Avalon® said:
			
		

> Voidrazor, school has been really hectic for me this week. I don't think that I would be able to finish my char in time. Could you maybe extend the deadline a couple of days?




That should be no problem. I suspect you aren't the only one that will need a little bit of extra time.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 13, 2007)

Updated my sheet a bit...mostly fluff text and the start of a background.

Er...I'll assume no comments is good news, I guess.


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 13, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Updated my sheet a bit...mostly fluff text and the start of a background.
> 
> Er...I'll assume no comments is good news, I guess.




Looks good. In fact, except where otherwise noted everybody's concepts and crunch are fine.


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 13, 2007)

I hope it's not too late to apply, in that case please put me up as an alternate.

I had a thought of playing a completely combat-unoptimized character. A merchant/CEO with levels in Aristocrat and Expert, perhaps a Mercane (if I can find that race somewhere) with tons of money and the ability to make more of it (relatively) peacefully. Of course, the rules in DnD don't support such a concept (there are no skills or feats for making useful amounts of money), but could it be made viable in your setting?


----------



## Avalon® (Jan 14, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> I hope it's not too late to apply, in that case please put me up as an alternate.
> 
> I had a thought of playing a completely combat-unoptimized character. A merchant/CEO with levels in Aristocrat and Expert, perhaps a Mercane (if I can find that race somewhere) with tons of money and the ability to make more of it (relatively) peacefully. Of course, the rules in DnD don't support such a concept (there are no skills or feats for making useful amounts of money), but could it be made viable in your setting?





Well there are the business rules in the DMG2


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jan 14, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> I hope it's not too late to apply, in that case please put me up as an alternate.
> 
> I had a thought of playing a completely combat-unoptimized character. A merchant/CEO with levels in Aristocrat and Expert, perhaps a Mercane (if I can find that race somewhere)




The mercane is in the manual of the planes and the Epic lvl handbook.


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 14, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> I hope it's not too late to apply, in that case please put me up as an alternate.
> 
> I had a thought of playing a completely combat-unoptimized character. A merchant/CEO with levels in Aristocrat and Expert, perhaps a Mercane (if I can find that race somewhere) with tons of money and the ability to make more of it (relatively) peacefully. Of course, the rules in DnD don't support such a concept (there are no skills or feats for making useful amounts of money), but could it be made viable in your setting?




That's definitely a workable concept. In terms of making money, just taking Diplomacy is enough and we can RP out the major deals. Others skills that might be useful would be Computer, Craft, Profession, and Repair. You may want to consider the Negotiator PrC (it as well as the computer and repair skills are in the d20 Modern SRD.) 

There is also an Eschaton race that, while exotic, has some advantages in trade. The Borogashi look somewhat like deep sea angler fish, with extended flexible pectoral fins that have fingers. They can 'swim' through the air (move 20' man poor) although their native atmosphere is a dense oxygen-methane mix (in which they move at 30' man good). Stat mods are Str -2 Cha +2 and get a +4 to diplomacy checks involving trade. The Borogashi also have a trade network that allows them to smuggle illegal goods with a low chance of interception. I'll post more details if you're interested.

(And thanks to Avalon and Vertexx69 for the info.)


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 14, 2007)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> That's definitely a workable concept. In terms of making money, just taking Diplomacy is enough and we can RP out the major deals. Others skills that might be useful would be Computer, Craft, Profession, and Repair. You may want to consider the Negotiator PrC (it as well as the computer and repair skills are in the d20 Modern SRD.)
> 
> There is also an Eschaton race that, while exotic, has some advantages in trade. The Borogashi look somewhat like deep sea angler fish, with extended flexible pectoral fins that have fingers. They can 'swim' through the air (move 20' man poor) although their native atmosphere is a dense oxygen-methane mix (in which they move at 30' man good). Stat mods are Str -2 Cha +2 and get a +4 to diplomacy checks involving trade. The Borogashi also have a trade network that allows them to smuggle illegal goods with a low chance of interception. I'll post more details if you're interested.
> 
> (And thanks to Avalon and Vertexx69 for the info.)




Sounds great. If I wasn't already using the Succubus Marshal concept in another prospective game I would probably go with that to get an obscene charisma and diplomacy check, but that fades in sheer coolness compared to your monstrous merchant atmosheric fish race .

DM only:
[sblock]
About trade, I have some ideas on how to build an interplanar/interplanetary trading network disgustingly inexpensively, but I need to know how such commerse is already handled in the setting. How common are permanent magical gates? Is most trade in physical commodities handled by large expensive spacecraft? And are there significant differences in price for goods between different locations? I'm thinking both of bulk goods and luxuries as well as illegal goods.
[\sblock]



			
				Vertexx69 said:
			
		

> The mercane is in the manual of the planes and the Epic lvl handbook.




Thanks.



			
				Avalon® said:
			
		

> Well there are the business rules in the DMG2




How do they work? Do they require the character to specialise in business to the detriment of his combat abilities or does he just have to sacrifice some skillpoints and feats (but retain his ability to toss around meteor swarms or make 4 attacks a round)?


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 15, 2007)

[sblock=Nephthys Only]By and large every planet has a permanent gate. Core worlds have multiple gates. Despite that, a fair amount of trade is conducted via jump enabled starships or dimension travelling shiftships. 

For bulk goods the margins are generally too slim to make money as such. But the Eschaton government would compensate you with various resources for providing the service. Trade in hard to find and illegal items can be very lucrative. Finding those rare items would require building up specialized contacts. You could take Profession: Tradecraft or something similar to know who to talk to and then RP the deals. There aren't many things that are illegal in Eschaton proper, but the things are are *really* illegal. Its mostly stuff along the lines of "grey goo" nano and soul destroying weapons. However, there are quite a few Autarchs that want things their Citizens don't want them to have, and about as many Citizens that don't want others to know about their purchases.

Also, Borogashi typically begin trade relationships by giving away items of value. In their culture this places the customer in their debt. And woe to those that betray a Borogashi they are indebted too. The whole race sees to it that such 'bad customers' receive shoddy merchandise.[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 15, 2007)

[sblock=DM Only]

Hmm, a single gate per world is not really that much... Imagine the kind of money you could make if you had a few gates connecting the sweatshops of China with London, New York and The Oil fields of Saudi Arabia in the real world. Imagine if you had sixty points connected to each others in a single network. All the major sources of raw materials, production and consumption linked together just a few feet apart, all of humanity linked together into a single city. You would soon own the world.
And that's just one planet, a single network. Imagine if you had several planetary networks, all of them connected to eash others. Even if domestic planetary trade is cheaper and faster in Eschaton I still see great potential here... I'm starting to enjoy this game before it's even begun. 
--

Yeah, I'm definately going with the Borogashi. What more do I need to know about them?
[/sblock]


----------



## Avalon® (Jan 15, 2007)

You're planning to be a merchant right? The rules about running a business are on pages 180-189 of the DMG 2. Just check it out.


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 15, 2007)

Avalon® said:
			
		

> You're planning to be a merchant right? The rules about running a business are on pages 180-189 of the DMG 2. Just check it out.




Problem is, I'm not a wealthy merchant irl. Actually, I'm a dirt poor student, and my gaming materials are restricted to what I can get for free. But thanks anyway .


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 15, 2007)

Avalon® said:
			
		

> You're planning to be a merchant right? The rules about running a business are on pages 180-189 of the DMG 2. Just check it out.




Thanks again. At first I was just looking at the overview of types of midieval businesses and hireling rules. Meh. But the actual rules for running a business are pretty usable.

Nephtys - The rub from the business rules is that you'll probably want to max out Profession: Tradecraft as well as Diplomacy and take at least 15 ranks in Sense Motive. Helpful feats include Skill Focus, Negotiator, Business Savvy (from DMG2, prereq Negotiator), and Mecantile Background.Minimum startup costs for what you have in mind will be 102,000gp. But I would suggest spending at least 132,000gp and each increment of 100,000gp beyond that will essentially double the income potential.


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks,  My character is coming right up. 

Borogashi ecl 21
Smart Hero 3, Technomage 10, Arcane Arranger 8. (SRD DnD Modern)

gp 980'000

I'll be using some custom made skill-boost items, and a couple of continuous spell-items, if that's ok.

edit:

The crunchy bits are done, but the background and personality remain. What is the culture of the Borogashi like? What's their temperament and inclinations? Can I make it up myself or do you want to set some guidelines?

edit2:

Do you want me to include the specifics of my class abilities on a section of my character sheet so you have easier access to them in case you need to look them up?

Also, I assume that Borogashi have the same number of body slots as humanoid characters do but knowing little of their anatomy I don't know where those slots would be. I guess they could have all kinds of piercings, tooth-rings, fin-clamps and scalegrafts. Am I right?






Melanoce 
Female Borogashi 

Smart Hero 3, Technomage 10, Arcane Arranger 8.

[sblock=DM
]HD:21
HP: (6+20d6)  

Initiative: 3 (-1+4)

Action Points: 217
(5+6+6+8+8+9+9+10+10+11+11+12+12+13+13+14+14+15+15+16)

AC: 9 (10-1)
t: 9
ff: 9

Bab: 9 (1+5+3)/grapple 8

Attack: N/A
Damage: N/A

Saves: (classx3+ability+enhancement)
fort: +11 (1+3+2 +0 +5) 
dex:. +12 (1+5+2 -1 +5) 
will: +16 (2+3+4 +2 +5)


40 pt buy:
Str: 8 (0pt)
Dex: 8 (0pt)
Con: 10 (2pt)
Int: 18 (16pt)
Wis: 14 (6pt)
Cha: 18 (16pt)

Adjusted stats:
Str: 8/-1 (8)
Dex: 8/-1 (8)
Con: 10/0 (10)
Int: 29/+9 (18+6+5)
Wis: 14/+2 (14)
Cha: 24/+7 (18+6)

Skillpoints: 264 (9x4+9x2 + 7x10 + 7x8 + 4x21)
Skills:...Ranks+Ability+Synergy+Feats+Enhancement+Class abilities))
Bluff (Cha):.........................51 (24+7+0+0+20+0)
Computer Use (Int):..............56 (24+9+0+2+20+0+3savant)
Craft (electronic) (Int)..........15  (6+9+0+0+0+0)
Diplomacy (Cha):..................80 (24+7+2+2+2+2+3+30+8reputation bonus) 
Gather Information (Cha):......17 (0+7+0+2+0+8reputation bonus)
Knowledge (Int):
Kn: (arcane lore):.................17  (6+9+0+2+0+0)
Kn: (civics):........................35 (24+9+0+2+0+0)
Kn: (current events):............21 (10+9+0+2+0+0)
Kn: (streetwise):.................35 (24+9+0+2+0+0)
Kn: (technology):.................31 (20+9+0+2+0+0)
Kn: (business):....................35 (24+9+0+2+0+0)
Profession (Tradecraft) (wis):.72 (24+2+0+3+10+30+0+3savant)
Research (Int):....................33 (24+9+0+0+0+0)
Repair (Int):........................17  (6+9+0+2+0+0)
Sense Motive (Wis):.............48 (24+2+0+2+20+0)

Languages: 1+9

Feats:
1,3,6,9,12,15,18
Mercantile Background
Negotiator (+2Diplomacy and Sense Motive)
Business savy
Eschew Materials
Improved Initiative
Skill Focus (Diplomacy+3)
Skill Focus (Tradecraft+3)

Epic feats: 
21
Epic Skill Focus (Profession Tradecraft +10) 

Bonus Feats:
2,6,9,12,16,19
Trustworthy (+2 Diplomacy, +2 Gather Information)
Educated (+2 Arcane Lore, +2 Civics)
Educated (+2 Current Events, +2 Streetwise)
Educated (+2 Technology, +2 Business)
Combat Expertise
Gearhead (+2 Computer Use, +2 Repair)


Spells:

0: 4+0
1: 4+3
2: 4+2
3: 3+2
4: 3+2
5: 2+2

Known spells:



Class Abilities:


Smart Hero:
*Defense Bonus: +1
*Reputation Bonus: +1

2 Talents: 
Savant: 
*Computer Use, 
*Profession (Tradecraft)
The Smart hero gets to add a bonus equal to his or her Smart level when making checks with that skill. 


Technomage:

Arcane Spellcasting, lvl 10
*Defense Bonus +5
*Reputation Bonus +3

*Arcane skills
*Machine empathy
*Program spell
*Create homunculus
*Arcane spontaneous casting (9 spells of levels 0-3)	
*Spell focus (divination)
*Online casting 
*Bonus feat
*Quicken spells 


Arcane Arranger:
*Defense Bonus +3
*Reputation Bonus +4

*Word on the street	
*False allegiance
*Shadow resources	
*Pack rat	
*Expert in your field (Rep bonus to G Information and Dip)
*Up my sleeve	


Equipment effects:
*Mindblank


Equipment:

Gate Key 
When properly operated, the gate key can be used to attune any bounded space, such as a doorway or a cave opening, to another bounded space on another plane of existence previously visited by the wielder. When two bounded spaces are attuned, an interdimensional portal springs up at each location, and the two portals are connected. When the wielder creates a pair of portals, he or she also establishes the necessary key that travelers must have to access the portal. Possible keys include nothing, a pearl, a particular hair color, or even the gate key itself. Up to sixty different pairs of portals can be attuned in this manner. Once all sixty pairs of portals are created, the key cannot create additional gates, though it may still be the necessary key to access some or all of the portals. To any creature without the proper key, the interdimensional portals are not visible (through true seeing or similar magic reveals their presence). 

Caster Level: 21st; Prerequisites: Craft Wondrous Item, Craft Epic Wondrous Item, gate; Market Price: 378,000 gp



Item of Continuous Mindblank:
8x15x2000/2= 120000gp

Item of Diplomacy +30:
30x30x100= 90000gp

Item of Tradecraft +30:
30x30x100= 90000gp

Item of Bluff +20:
20x20x1000= 40000gp

Item of Computer Use +20:
20x20x1000= 40000gp

Item of Sense Motive +20:
20x20x100= 40000gp

Item of Intelligence +6: 36000gp

Item of Charisma +6: 36000gp

Item of Resistance +5:25000gp

85000gp remaining.


Background:

Personality:

Organisation:

Agenda:


[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 15, 2007)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> Also you can go over your starting wealth, essentially 'borrowing against' the commons. But the more you borrow the less lucky you are and the less friendly NPCs tend to be. Anything beyond 150% of starting wealth would be so unlucky as to be unplayable.




Interesting... How unlucky would I get if I borrowed half a million to get my business venture going? What about a million? Is it possible to handle that with a diplomacy check without it causing random mishaps? It is for a profitable venture, after all, and I have collateral. What kind of interest rates are we talking about?


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 16, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> I'll be using some custom made skill-boost items, and a couple of continuous spell-items, if that's ok.
> 
> edit:
> 
> ...




The custom items are fine.

Sorry I haven't put more together on the Borogashi already. Feel free to make it up yourself.

If you have time feel free to do write ups of her class features. It would be helpful but by no means required. Just page numbers would be fine.

Yes same number of slots, same affinities too. Borogashi may sport dorsal and caudal (tail fin) rings rather than a cloak and boots. A dorsal ring can accept the enchantments any item in the shoulder slot could.

490k would still be the absolute maximum you could borrow at game start. Going above the standard wealth allotment involves karmic debt rather than financial. So even if you made enough money to pay back the balance very quickly, poor luck and hidden enemies would continue to plague you at least until the end of the first storyline. Considering the usual pace of PbP play and that there isn't a set end for the story, that could be a while. Going over the allotment by 10% would result in only minor complications, more than and it 15% starts to get nasty. At 30% over the betrayals and bad breaks would be constant, and by 50% your character's whole focus would be about staying that one step ahead of a fate worse than death.


----------



## Avalon® (Jan 16, 2007)

Voidrazor, how do we calculate the HP? Are we supposed to take the average or roll it on an online dice roller?


----------



## Avalon® (Jan 16, 2007)

double post


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 16, 2007)

Avalon® said:
			
		

> Voidrazor, how do we calculate the HP? Are we supposed to take the average or roll it on an online dice roller?




Doh! I forgot to add that. Max HPs at 1st, 50% after that. Round up on even level and down on odd ones.


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 18, 2007)

*Character Submission Deadline 1/22*

I'd like to give everyone a gentle nudge on getting characters in. We're down to a little over 4 days until the already pushed back deadline and I don't have a complete submission from anyone yet. 

I know that making a character at this level is a lot of work, plus there is the additional complication of followers and imagining a whole world. As encouragement I'd like to state at this time that ANYONE THAT ENTERS A COMPLETE SUBMISSION IS GUARANTEED A SLOT. A complete submission includes background, crunch, agenda, and a list of followers. If your character has their own world, I need some information about it, but I'm happy to fill in details. If your character doesn't have their own world, I need to know a bit about their lifestyle (living on a core world, touring on a pleasure starship etc.).


----------



## Avalon® (Jan 19, 2007)

Doesn't seem like there's a finished one in the RG


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 19, 2007)

Hey hey...updated my sheet. Background complete. Followers info is started.

Nearly done. Just wanted to say.


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 19, 2007)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> The custom items are fine.
> 
> Sorry I haven't put more together on the Borogashi already. Feel free to make it up yourself.
> 
> ...




I will, don't worry . 

-
I think I can handle some minor complications. (And I hope that wont go into the list of the Famous last Words...) I could definately use an extra 10%.
-

You wrote earlier that I needed to invest my wealth in increments of 100'000 to increase my profits, do you include the cost of my very expensive item in that calculation (since that item will be put to commercial use)? Or would it be better not to buy the item and instead invest the money directly into the business?
On that subject, The Mercantile background feat allows my character to buy an item at 75% of its market value once a month. Can I use that feat to get a discount on my very expensive item at character creation?
-

For my spirit followers, would it be ok if I used AIs (Robots, sapient computer programs and such)? DnD outsiders are too combat oriented and do not fit the flavour of my character. I'd prefer something more versatile, but there would be some difficulty (and a lot of work) creating their stats and assigning appropriate CRs... So maybe I'll just go with air-elementals, or something, perhaps rework them a little to make them better employees.
-

Meanwhile, I'm doing some work on my characters background and the history of the world she would eventually take over. So far it's mostly pre-Eschaton, but let me know if I've captured the spirit of the setting correctly or misunderstood some basic premise.


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 20, 2007)

[sblock=Nephtys]The Gate Key would certainly cover most of the costs of the business. You'd still need to pay another 2-32k for off world setup expenses. Also, I'm going to limit the size of postal created by the key to 10'X10'. They won't be compatible with the larger standard Eschaton portals, which (on established and core worlds) tend to be set up with intra-world teleport relays and extremely tight scheduling to maximize efficiency. So the Gate Key won't be 60 times as good as a standard portal, but will still create the potential for excellent profits. And yes, you can use Mercantile Background for a discount on any one item pre-game.[/sblock]

Robots would be OK (and possibly bodiless AIs). There are a few in the robot section of the modern SRD. If you have any other d20 book with sample robots I could probably get ahold of it. Or you can use constructs. I'm a little leary of customized followers, but will consider them.

The world history is above and beyond! Although I was planning on having all the PC worlds be in one big solar system. Otajan 5 could have been *moved* subsequently to your written history by ... erm ... mysterious forces. Its not the sort of thing that happens every day. But there are certainly potent entities that might be interested in the culture cross pollenation that would result.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 20, 2007)

Completed followers and a couple of paragraphs describing the current situation on the planet, as well as the character's current main goals for it.

If there's anything else it needs in order to be complete, do let me know. Also, if there's problems with anything posted so far, tell me and I'll fix them.

Thanks.


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 20, 2007)

Shayuri - I'm gonna have to say no to the human followers as well as the elf and gnome. Followers with class levels, even NPC classes, are a complication that I specifically don't want to deal with. Also, followers of those races would have an inarguable claim on Autarch resouces, which while less than those of a Citizen are nonetheless considerable. Full blooded fey, at least Kaydian ones, are a special type of spirit or otherwise don't have a soul as Eschaton society recognizes the term.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 20, 2007)

Meep...and as I page back, I see you already outlawed PC classes. My apologies. A risk of doing this into the night. 

I shall correct it.

Thanks for the response!


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 20, 2007)

No worries


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 20, 2007)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> [sblock=Nephtys]The Gate Key would certainly cover most of the costs of the business. You'd still need to pay another 2-32k for off world setup expenses. Also, I'm going to limit the size of postal created by the key to 10'X10'. They won't be compatible with the larger standard Eschaton portals, which (on established and core worlds) tend to be set up with intra-world teleport relays and extremely tight scheduling to maximize efficiency. So the Gate Key won't be 60 times as good as a standard portal, but will still create the potential for excellent profits. And yes, you can use Mercantile Background for a discount on any one item pre-game.[/sblock]
> 
> Robots would be OK (and possibly bodiless AIs). There are a few in the robot section of the modern SRD. If you have any other d20 book with sample robots I could probably get ahold of it. Or you can use constructs. I'm a little leary of customized followers, but will consider them.
> 
> The world history is above and beyond! Although I was planning on having all the PC worlds be in one big solar system. Otajan 5 could have been *moved* subsequently to your written history by ... erm ... mysterious forces. Its not the sort of thing that happens every day. But there are certainly potent entities that might be interested in the culture cross pollenation that would result.




Thanks, thanks.  I was afraid I'd got a bit carried away. I expect my character to be completed today (or at the very latest tomorrow).
-

About the robots. The SRD seems to cover the subject pretty good but it seems hard to translate purchase DCs into GPs and its unclear how many parts of the robot come included in the CR and how much had to be purchased additionally. Without knowing that I can't write-up my robot followers. I expect I will upgrade some of their equipment and programming at my own expense to make some of them very dangerous for their CR, but to be able to do that I will really need the DC => GP conversion.

I have a concept of creating one highly intelligent and skilled bodyless AI with some cool abilities but I need to know how much I can get for a CR between 10 and 12. 
I'm thinking 9 HDs (d0s), Wis 20, Int 30, Cha 10, (or possibly having its intelligence depend on the power of the hardware its inhabiting). Smart Hero class skills 9/hd, a racial skill bonus (+15 to Computer Use). The ability to travel physically to any electronic device its able to hack into with Computer Use and (with another skill check) be able to take control of the device. The ability to make a back up copy of itself and some natural/supernatural/sl- abilities that would allow it to "Magic Jar" electronic (or other computerised) devices within a short range of the device it inhabits.

Having no physical (or incorporeal) body it could not be killed directly, but it can be destroyed by the destruction of the devices it and its backups inhabit, or have its operational copy defeated by an opposed CU skillcheck. For the sake of game-balance it could only be operating in a single copy at a time.

What do you think?


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 21, 2007)

Nephtys - For the robots just add one or two options and I'll let you know if that would bump up the CR. Or you could buy bots outright. Unfortunately, I haven't found a purchase DC to gp conversion I like. There are some low DC things I think should be relatively expensive and some very high DC things that should be purchasable. So if you list specific things you're interested in I'll come up with costs.

I think I might regret saying yes to an AI follower (at least as proposed). Melanoce could know such a being, but having a loyal trustworthy one ... If its important enough to take at CR 17 (16 toned down)  then OK. But otherwise no.


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 21, 2007)

Its tempting, but I need some more tangible defenses. a 16 or 17 cr is far too high for her needs. Melanoce has a pretty good Use Computer skill anyway, so the AI is probably partially redundant. 

I'll put together some sample robots based on the examples in the srd.
--

May I use the Rules for Mecha in the SRD with my robots? For some reason Mecha technology is vastly superior to the technology available in the Robot document (even though a Mecha is nothing more than a hollow robot).


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 21, 2007)

If I had to guess, it's because Mecha is traditionally used to emulate anime style adventures, which tend to be much more over the top, far less gritty and realistic than just plain "robotics." Chalk it up to 'protoculture/myomers/AT fields/special super magic that mecha has that ordinary robots don't.


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 21, 2007)

Nephtys - Sure, although some clients may not wish to do business with someone who is known to keep military grade hardware around. It wouldn't be a big deal to people who want to buy ordanance. But there are some refined clientele who would overlook the fact that some of your business is in arms sales, so long as you don't have mecha bodyguards. Easily availiable weapon scanners would be able to tell the difference between regular robots and robotically operated mechs.


----------



## Rino (Jan 21, 2007)

character updated


----------



## Avalon® (Jan 22, 2007)

Karnak is finished in the RG


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 22, 2007)

Jack is back!

Well he is finished anyway....


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 22, 2007)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> Nephtys - Sure, although some clients may not wish to do business with someone who is known to keep military grade hardware around. It wouldn't be a big deal to people who want to buy ordanance. But there are some refined clientele who would overlook the fact that some of your business is in arms sales, so long as you don't have mecha bodyguards. Easily availiable weapon scanners would be able to tell the difference between regular robots and robotically operated mechs.




Good point, I guess I have to diversify then. (I need something to protect myself from all those min-maxed pcs after all )

Followers:
[sblock]

Worker Robot (Biodroid)
Purchase DC: 
Restriction: 
Maintenance Robot: CR 1; small construct; HD 1/2d10+5; hp 10; Mas —; Init +1; Spd 30 ft.; Defense 12 (+1 size, +1 dex), touch 12, flatfooted 11; BAB +0; Grp -1; Atk N/A, FS 5 ft. by 5 ft.; Reach 5 ft.; SQ construct traits, critical systems; SV Fort +0, Ref +1, Will +0; AP 0; Rep +0; Str 8, Dex 13, Con —, Int 14, Wis 10, Cha 5.

Skills: Computer Use 14 (12+2), Craft (Electronic) 14 (12+2), Craft (Mechanical) 14 (12+2), Repair 15 (12+1+2),
Feats: 
Equipment:
Frame: Biodroid.
Locomotion: Legs (4).
Manipulators: Task Hands (2).
Armor:
Sensors: Class III sensor system.
Skill Software: Skill Net; (4x12)
Feat Software: 
Ability Upgrades: Intelligence upgrade ( +4 ).
Accessories: AV transmitter, Fire Extinguisher, Internal Storage Unit (10 lb), Language Chip (x1), Magnetic Feet, Vocalizer.


Warrior/Pilot Robot: (Biodroid)
CR 8; Medium construct; HD 9d10+10; hp 64; Mas —; Init +9(+6+3*); Spd 35 ft.; 
Defense 27 (+1 size, +6 dex +10 armor), touch 17, flatfooted 21; BAB +6; Grp +4; DR 5/energy, Energy resistance 10 (acid, cold, electr, fire)
Atk by weapon or mecha. Ranged +13+13+8, +14+14+9 within 30ft. Damage (Corona Microwave beam) 5d6 fire
FS 5 ft. by 5 ft.; Reach 5 ft.; SQ construct traits, critical systems; 
SV Fort +4, Ref +10(4+6), Will +4; AP 0; Rep +0; 
Str 10, Dex 24, Con —, Int 14, Wis 10, Cha 5.
Skills: Computer Use 14 (12+2), Spot 16 (12+4*), Drive 20(12+7+1^), Pilot 20(12+7+1^), +10 to navigate checks.
Feats: Mecha Operation, Mecha Weapon Proficiency, Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot.
Frame: Biodroid.
Locomotion: Legs (4).
Manipulators: Task Hands^ (2).
Armor: Integrated Megatanium Armor (+10)
Sensors: Nerve Web* (darkvision (out to 180+60 feet), a full-frequency ear, a sophisticated olfactory sensor, tactile and gustatory sensors, and multiband radar.
Skill Software: Skill Net; (4x12).
Feat Software: Feat Net (4F) Mecha Operation, Mecha Weapon Proficiency, Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot.
Ability Upgrades: Intelligence upgrade ( +4 ), Dexterity Upgrade (+14).
Accessories: AV transmitter, Fire Extinguisher, Language Chip (x1), Vocalizer, Survivor Array, Inertial Inhibitor (DR 5/energy), Integrated Cell Phone.

Equipment: 

(Mecha Weapon Proficiency) Progress Level 6: Fusion Age, Res (+2)
Corona microwave beam (5d6 Fire 15 ft.  Large 15 lb. Purchase DC 19)	



Notes:

SURVIVOR ARRAY (PL 6)
Robots are often used to explore environments inhospitable to organic creatures. The survivor array enables the robot to better traverse harsh terrain and withstand hostile conditions. A survivor array includes the following units:
• Topographical and astronomical guidance systems that grant a +10 equipment bonus on Navigate checks.
• A gyroscopic unit that improves the robot’s base speed by +10 feet.
• A pressure-sealed, energy-resistant frame that allows the robot to function normally in low-gravity, high-gravity, and zero-gravity conditions, prevents oxidation and corrosion, and provides resistance to acid 10, cold 10, electricity 10, and fire 10.
• A nightvision amplifier that grants the robot darkvision out to a range of 60 feet or extends its normal darkvision range by +60 feet.
Purchase DC: 15 + one-half the base purchase DC of the robot’s frame.
Restriction: Licensed (+1).

INERTIAL INHIBITOR (PL 7)
The inertial inhibitor generates a thin magnetic field that radiates out from the robot, slowing the velocity of potentially damaging weapons and projectiles. The robot gains damage reduction 5/energy (the inertial inhibitor does not protect against attacks that deal acid, cold, electricity, fire, or sonic/concussion damage). The inertial inhibitor feeds on of the robot’s internal power source.
Purchase DC: 29.
Restriction: Military (+3).

NERVE WEB (PL 8)
The nerve web is an advanced sensor array that simulates the function of an organic nervous system. This sensor system includes a full-spectrum eye with darkvision (out to 180 feet), a full-frequency ear, a sophisticated olfactory sensor, tactile and gustatory sensors, and multiband radar.
A robot with a Class IX sensor system gains the scent ability. It also gains a +4 equipment bonus on Demolitions, Disable Device, Forgery, Listen, Repair, Search, and Spot checks. All other skill checks are made without penalty. The robot also gains a +3 equipment bonus on initiative checks.
Type: Audio, Gustatory, Olfactory, Tactile, Visual.
Purchase DC: 28.

TASK HAND (PL 7)
Task hands function just like advanced hands, except that they are equipped with additional joints and often with additional or telescoping digits, enabling them to multitask, as well as to spread the robot’s grip strength over a slightly wider area.
A robot with a task hand gains a +1 equipment bonus on Climb, Craft, Demolitions, Disable Device, Drive, Escape Artist, Forgery, Pilot, Repair, Search, Sleight of Hand, and Treat Injury checks. This bonus improves to +2 if the robot has two or more task hands. At the GM’s discretion, the robot can gain this bonus when attempting certain Perform checks as well.
Damage: Nonlethal bludgeoning only.
Purchase DC: 10 + one-quarter the base purchase DC of the robot’s frame.

MEGATANIUM ARMOR (PL 8)
Sandwiched layers of crystal carbon and neovulcanium held in a magnetic matrix, megatanium represents the apex of robot armor. It is exceedingly hard and durable. Bioreplica robots and liquid-state robots cannot have integrated megatanium armor.
Equipment Bonus: +10.
Weight: One-quarter the weight of the robot’s frame (rounded down).
Speed Penalty: –5 feet.
Purchase DC: 10 + one-half the base purchase DC of the robot’s frame.
Restriction: Licensed (+1).

LANGUAGE CHIP (PL 6)
This chip allows the robot the read, write, and speak one language as though it has the appropriate Read/Write Language and Speak Language skills.
Purchase DC: 12.

SKILL NET (PL 7)
A skill net consists of a series of interlocking programs that allow the robot to acquire ranks in multiple skills. The number of ranks in any given skill cannot exceed the programmer’s ranks in the skill being emulated. A factory-built skill net typically holds 4, 8, or 12 ranks in as many as four different skills. A robot can have multiple skill nets. Skill nets allow a robot to benefit from skill synergy.
A skill net can be reprogrammed one skill at a time. Replacing one skill with another or increasing the number of ranks of an already existing skill requires 1 hour of work and a successful Computer Use check (DC 20 + number of skill ranks emulated by the software).
Purchase DC: 18 (four skills at 4 ranks each), 21 (four skills at 8 ranks each), or 23 (four skills at 12 ranks each).

FEAT NET (PL 7)
A feat net consists of a series of interlocking programs that allow the robot to emulate multiple feats. A feat net holds as many as four feats.
A robot can have multiple feat nets, but the total number of feats a robot can have installed cannot exceed 1 + one-third the robot’s Hit Dice (rounded down).
The biggest advantage of the feat net over the feat progit is that you only make one Wealth check to purchase a feat net, whereas buying individual feat progits requires separate Wealth checks. A feat net can be reprogrammed one feat at a time. Replacing one feat with another requires 12 hours of work and a successful Computer Use check (DC 30).
Purchase DC: 15 (one feat), 17 (two feats), 19 (three feats), 20 (four feats).

STRENGTH UPGRADE (PL 5)
Parts of the robot’s frame, including its joints and hydraulic components, are reinforced or replaced with similar components made of stronger materials. The upgrade provides a +2 bonus to Strength.
Purchase DC: 5 + one-half the base purchase DC of the robot’s frame + robot’s Strength modifier before the upgrade.

DEXTERITY UPGRADE (PL 6)
The robot receives replacement joints or ligaments that are more flexible, and the robot’s tactile sensors are modified to improve manual dexterity. The upgrade provides a +2 bonus to Dexterity.
Purchase DC: 5 + one-half the base purchase DC of the robot’s frame + robot’s Dexterity modifier before the upgrade.

INTELLIGENCE UPGRADE (PL 6)
Modifications to the robot’s artificial intelligence allow it to think more creatively. The upgrade provides a +2 bonus to Intelligence. 
Purchase DC: 10 + one-half the base purchase DC of the robot’s frame + robot’s Intelligence modifier before the upgrade.

AV TRANSMITTER (PL 5)
A remote audio-visual unit consists of a video camera and microphone connected to the robot’s visual and audio sensors, with a transmitter to send the information to a computer or a remote control unit (see Remote Control Unit, below). The AV transmitter includes a transmitter with an effective range of 1,000 feet. This unit does not allow a remote operator to control the robot (but see Robolink, below). It merely allows the operator to see and hear what the robot sees and hears.
Purchase DC: 16.
Restriction: None.

FIRE EXTINGUISHER (PL 5)
This unit, available only to Small or larger robots, ejects enough extinguishing chemicals during a move action to put out a fire in a 10- foot-by-10-foot square. A robot’s extinguisher tank holds a number of shots of chemical spray based on the robot’s frame size: Small 2, Medium-size 4, Large 8, Huge 16, Gargantuan 32, Colossal 64.
Purchase DC: 5 + one-quarter the base purchase DC of the robot’s frame.
Restriction: None.

INTEGRATED CELL PHONE (PL 5)
An integrated cell phone enables the robot to make and receive telephone calls without resorting to the use of its manipulators (which may not be delicate enough to operate a standard cell phone, in any case).
Purchase DC: 11.
Restriction: None.

VOCALIZER (PL 5)
This unit enables a robot to speak any language it knows. It must have the appropriate Speak Language skill, either acquired through class levels (for heroic robots) or skill software (for nonheroic robots).
Purchase DC: 10.
Restriction: None.

MAGNETIC FEET (PL 6)
The robot comes with electromagnetic grippers that allow it to cling to ferrous surfaces, including iron and steel. The robot using its magnetic feet gains a climb speed of 20 feet and need not make Climb checks to scale ferrous surfaces.
Purchase DC: 12.
Restriction: None.

[/sblock]

If you approve or set new CRs I'll consider my character finished.


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks to everyone who posted a character. I'm still evaluating things to see if any of the characters need some extras to balance out with the rest. In the meantime there are a few things on the characters that need finished up.

Vertexx69 - followers and agenda
Hero4hire - agenda
Nephtys - followers
Avalon - followers

Also since Jack of All Faces and Lord Karnak don't have their own worlds, let me know if you would like lightly armed starships instead. They can work by whatever flavor of magic you prefer (arcane, psionics, technology, incarnum etc.).

Rino - You can have spirit versions of the mind flayers and drow. They'd have the same stats but no souls. Other than that Lord Direspirit is fine.

Shayuri  - you're good to go.


----------



## LogicsFate (Jan 22, 2007)

Goodluck everyone! This looks like it's going to be an awesome game.


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 22, 2007)

My followers are in my last post on pg3. (The base-level only, I'm planning on buying some extra equipment once I've made some more money)
-
Thanks LogicsFate, I agree .


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 23, 2007)

Nephtys - CR1 is fine for the worker bot. CR9 for the pilot bot due to the high defenses paired with a not-shabby ranged attack.


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 23, 2007)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> Hero4hire - agenda
> 
> 
> Also since Jack of All Faces and Lord Karnak don't have their own worlds, let me know if you would like lightly armed starships instead. They can work by whatever flavor of magic you prefer (arcane, psionics, technology, incarnum etc.).




Gah! Sorry I wasn't clearer.

Agenda: 
*To gather information*. As much information as possible.
*To broker information*, if brokering such info causes strife (not murder and mayhem just conflict) so much the better.
*To entertain*, himself as well as others.
*Thrillseeking*, Jack is easily bored and craves excitement
*To become anyone*, What amuses Jack more then anything is to become someone else, the more high profile or dangerous the person to become the better

edit: the starships are fine, we'll call it generic "magic" that powers them. They look like a rag-tag group of clunkers and rusty transports. Ghost-ships if you will that you'd find in a Spaceship graveyard.


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 23, 2007)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> Nephtys - CR1 is fine for the worker bot. CR9 for the pilot bot due to the high defenses paired with a not-shabby ranged attack.




That's fair.  My character is now completely finished. May civilisations crumble under the power of her exploitation, may her capitalism encompass the universe and may the very heavens tremble before her coming. The worlds as we know them are coming to an end... (666th post)


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 23, 2007)

Could Jack's personal ship have some sort of Morphing? Or Image Inducer?


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 23, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Gah! Sorry I wasn't clearer.
> 
> Agenda:
> *To gather information*. As much information as possible.
> ...




I should have inferred Jack's agenda from the personality section. But its good to have it specified.

Oh, I meant a single ship each rather than a fleet. Having an image inducer that can fool basic ship sensors is fine.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jan 24, 2007)

Seraphina's basic agenda is actually woven into the 2nd paragraph of background, and her spirit follower info is now the last sentence before the stat block. 

I've never actually played Eschaton so I figured I'd see how things went. (I know D&D very well though  )


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 24, 2007)

Oh well

I was working on my character the story and followers are done but the Stats are still a long way from completion. 

Good gaming guys I will be watching


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 24, 2007)

Vertexx69 - I get some sense of Serraphina's agenda from that paragraph but not a concrete one. What is she seeking to gain by moderating negotiations? Just the reputation of being fair, or does she try to manipulate both sides of deals to her advantage?

For the followers, do you need me to pick critters to fit those lawyer and spy roles?

Eschaton is the name of the homebrew game world. It hasn't been published anywhere (yet).

Tonguez - Keep working on it. Even if we're lucky enough to not need to activate alts soon, if running eat too much of my brain/time I may add more players after launch.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jan 24, 2007)

so is this game going to have some sort of central theme or goal? Or are we going to be left our own devices for drive and direction? 

I tweaked the background a bit more, see if it gives you a clearer picture now


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 24, 2007)

I'll provide everyone with some stimuli for each character to respond to in order to get started. But the plot will be character driven. There's no particular path that you have to follow, but there will be NPC's with agendas that coincide or conflict with your own.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jan 25, 2007)

Damn... just now saw this awesome game...  :\ 

Well, nevermind, luck to all...

and, Voidrazor, should you happen to need someone for some work about this game (stat crunching, or whatever else), just drop a line.


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 26, 2007)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> [sblock]Damn... just now saw this awesome game...  :\
> 
> Well, nevermind, luck to all...
> 
> and, Voidrazor, should you happen to need someone for some work about this game (stat crunching, or whatever else), just drop a line. [/sblock]




I'll take you up on that offer   . I'll send an email soon.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jan 26, 2007)

[sblock]I'll take you up on that offer    . I'll send an email soon.[/sblock]  glad to be of help


----------



## Rino (Jan 26, 2007)

when will be begin with the game?


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 26, 2007)

Rino - I hope to get the initial IC post up this weekend.

Avalon and Vertexx69 - I'm going to go ahead and pick followers for you.


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 27, 2007)

Vertexx69 - Here are the followers I picked for Serraphina let me know if any of them don't fit your concept
1 Trumpet Archon - head lawyer
1 Efreeti (12 HD) - multiple roles, he's both a capable spy and has impressive knowledge of Eschaton laws and guidelines. Note - despite being loyal in all other areas, his wishes are hazardous to use.
3 Mercane accountants
3 Invisible Stalker spies
3 medium Earth Elementals - butlers/laborers
42 small Air Elementals - messengers/general staff

Avalon - Here's the picks for Karnak. Again, let me know if they don't fit what you had in mind
5 Valkyries (ToB)
1 Glimmerskin (MM2) - please note the bonuses from the heroic bond on your sheet.
1 Nightmare (10 HD)
1 Unbodied - communications expert. Note - its a spirit but retains monstrous humanoid HD
3 Trolls - incarnate battle spirits 


Also, after review the characters seem relatively balanced. Its a really diverse lot so its hard to tell. But I won't be adding any pre-game extras.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jan 27, 2007)

Awaiting orders...


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 28, 2007)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> Awaiting orders...



Orders sent. Let me know if the email didn't go through.


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 28, 2007)

The IC thread is up! Individual intros to come soon, but feel free to post now.


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 28, 2007)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> The IC thread is up! Individual intros to come soon, but feel free to post now.




Woohoo! look forward to the game.


----------



## Voidrazor (Feb 8, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> OOC: Sorry guys. I guess I am not feeling the "Write you own beginning" thing.
> I tried several times to write something, but nothing was post worthy. I think I am just to reactive sometimes when it comes to PbP.
> 
> I am going to have to drop this one. Though you guys are doing great.




Sorry, I promised to provide individual intros then got behind handling everyone's storylines. If you're still interested I'd be happy to set the stage.

Which reminds me ...

Land Outcast - Thank you for your help and ideas!


----------



## Voidrazor (Aug 20, 2007)

*New recruitment drive*

I just wanted to let everyone know that I'm starting a second round of recuitment for Eschaton. It will be primarily for friends, rather than existing En World members. But I will consider submissions from anyone. Don't worry, I'll be equally mean to all    (except for people who voluntarily go over their gp allotment, they get extra headaches).


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 20, 2007)

Mew...what does this mean for the Eschaton game that's already started?

I really liked my old fey warlock too. :-(


----------



## Voidrazor (Aug 20, 2007)

The new players will join the existing game either as reinforcements or as other citizens of the IAO system. So this should result in higher overall post volume in the existing game and possibly some political jockeying alongside the invasion storyline.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 20, 2007)

Keen!


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 21, 2007)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> Don't worry, I'll be equally mean to all    (except for people who voluntarily go over their gp allotment, they get extra headaches).




Like me, . I really need to get my investments sorted out, get my portal-network set up and start making money and building influence. I get the feeling all of it would have gone a lot easier if I hadn't been so greedy initially. So, eh, consider this a word of warning, new players.


----------



## Voidrazor (Dec 21, 2007)

Sorry things have quiet for a while. I was hoping Vertexx 69 would return. In any case, I'm going to open up recruitment from now until a week or two after the first of the year. So wilth luck there will be reinforcements and enough people to keep things going well.


----------



## Avalon® (Dec 22, 2007)

Void, any chance of being able to retrain some of my maneuvers after the mission?


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 22, 2007)

I contemplated creating a PC for this game but... reading the game thread (the writing is awesome by the way) made my head spin!


----------



## Avalon® (Dec 23, 2007)

Just think about it. A world all for your own...


----------



## Voidrazor (Dec 23, 2007)

Avalon - As long as the manuevers are ones you could legally have obtained in the process of levelling up, I have no problem with it. 

Lorthanoth - Thanks, and thanks for your interest. Headspin is a bad thing?   
Let me know if you'd be interested in a character that is experiencing future shock at the nature of Eschaton society, and we can work something out. I certainly understand the trepidation at stepping into a role where one's character is already conversant with a meta-society that is admittedly hard to wrap one's brain around. Worse yet, since its homebrew, there are no sourcebooks to rely on. But if you're interested in a wild ride, I am happy to work with you.


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 4, 2008)

Recruitment bump.


----------



## Arabesu (Jan 12, 2008)

*I saw you are recruiting again*

Hi Void,

I noticed you are recruiting again. I am definitely interested in this; I haven't gotten through the entire campaign, so I'll check back when I have. I just wanted to get my foot in the door.

I am interested in playing an Enlightened fist, probably with some kind of planetouched or outsider race. I am unsure if they would be from the spirit caste or the citizens... I am still getting acquainted with your world. It seems very cool.

Tyrroth Khan Buddha (monk X, diviner Y, enlightened fist Z)

Seeking enlightenment, Tyrroth, formerly the powerful warlock Khan Grishton, transcended the mortal plane eons ago. Slowly, Tyrroth's consciousness reformed, refolded, and coalescenced into his/hers/its present corporeal form. As time passed, Tyrroth began to recall some details of his/hers/its former glory, a snippet of conversation between devas, a gesture for casting a powerful spell, the Truename of a lost and forgotten fiend. And yet he/she/it still could not place how they had "transcended." _Was that the key? Was transcendence really discorporealization and a perverse retrograde amnesia. Could it be that simple and that tragic?_ Seeking to understand the _nature_ of transcendence, not just the protocol, Tyrroth seeks to find his/hers/its original soul, for he/she/it is convinced that consciousness and soul have become disconnected. Lost during the process of transcendence, he/she/it now hunts for the vessel/being/location that the soul now resides. Drawn forward through time and space by the arcane lore bubbling up through the well of memory, Tyrroth purifies himself/herself/itself through ritual and discipline, in a effort to be ready and worthy of the soul once lost.


----------



## Arabesu (Jan 18, 2008)

*Agenda (draft)*

Agenda: To find the fragments of his separated soul and make himself worthy to possess them all. He possesses a large fraction of them by now, enough of them that he could be raised or resurrected, but has not yet acquired the ones that will recover his lost force of will. As it stands now his intellect and lore are well recovered but his personality is still broken. He tends toward anachronistic items/places/ideas since they are familiar and comfortable.

This is why he travels with horse (a modified phantasmal steed) and surrounds himself with ancient and at times archaic artifacts.

While he may not embrace it fully, he has encouraged his entourage and followers to immerse themselves in technology to allow his cult to run smoothly and in harmony with the rest of Eschaton society.

At first satisfied with seeking enlightenment on his own, Tyrroth was later pressed into tutoring a number of students many years ago. A number became several, several became many, many became thousands. Now he controls an entire faith. Using the advanced communication features of Eschaton society, he intends monitor those who are nearing enlightenment in an effort to observe the results. He intends to study the thought engrams, emotions, and perceptions of these enlightened in an effort to master the capability of recalling and understanding the nature of transition.


----------



## Arabesu (Jan 18, 2008)

*a first pass at crunchy bits*

[sblock=see RG thread for updated sheet]Tyrroth Khan Buddha, Half-Air Elemental* Human, Outsider (Air) 
Monk 3, Diviner 4, Enlightened Fist 10, LA+3
*MotP p188, 3.5up p26, Dragon 326 p87)

Lawful Neutral
Move: 90 ft / round
HP: 176 (typically ~200 w/ empowered false life)
AC 37, touch 30 (armor +6 or +3, nat +1, dex +6, wis +7, monk +3, deflection +3, insight +1)

Special Qualities to be aware of:
Spell Resist 23, 20% miss chance, DR 10/magic versus ranged attacks (i.e. bullets and plasma rifles,, immune to negative dominant trait and negative levels, immune to cold and air effects, resist acid/electricity/fire 10, DC 31 caster level check required to be observed via divinations, immediately aware of any attempts to be observed by divination magic, can see invisible/ethereal creatures and magical auras, can understand and speak all languages.

BAB/Grapple: +11/+22 (+30 with gloves; +38 w/ Combat Stability and gloves).
	- also a +2 to ability checks such as trip, +10 if focused

Fort +19, Ref +21, Will +25 
[+5 vs necromantic/death effects and can reroll 1/day; +2 vs enchantments, +4 to will saves if combat focused]

Str 14 (+6 item) = 20
Dex 14 (+2 race, +6 item) = 22
Con 14 (+2 race, +6 item) = 22
Int 16 (+2 race, +6 item, +4 raises) = 28
Wis 15 (+2 race, +6 item, +1 inherent) = 24
Cha 12 (+2 race) = 14

Attack +25/+20/+15 unarmed strike (2d8+10 bludgeoning/magic)
Ranged Attack +17 dagger +1 (1d4+6) or Spells

Racial: Bonus Feat, +1 skill point per level, favored class any, bonus languages any; Immune to disease, cold, and air effects; Spell-like abilities (each 1/day): Obscuring Mist, Wind Wall, Gaseous Form, Wind Walk, Control Winds, Chain Lightning, Control Weather, Whirlwind, Elemental Swarm (replace the last one with Planeshift for balance and utility?). !!!!!??????!!!!!!???????

Class Abilities: Bonus Feats, Monk’s unarmed strike damage, movement, and AC (18th), Flurry of Blows (-2), Evasion, Still Mind, Familiar, Ki strike (magic), Fist of Energy (use stun for +1d6 fire or electricity; Burst effect), Free Multiclassing, Arcane Fist/Hold Ray,  (i.e. use a stun to deliver touch or ray spell), Arcane Rejuvintation, Diamond Soul.

Feats (7): Improved Grapple, Combat Focus, Combat Stability, Combat Casting, Combat Vigor, Practiced Spellcaster (diviner), Martial Study (shadow hand), Improved Unarmed StrikeB, Combat ReflexesB, Stunning Fist (DC 25, 15/day) B, AlertnessB, Scribe ScrollB.

Maneuvers: Shadow blink - 1/encounter, not recoverable during the encounter.

Languages (+4): Common, Celestial, Auran,? 2 more, such as trade languages? 
(Also, permanent Tongues)

Skills (184; factoring in raises)
				ranks + modifiers + ability = total
Balance			5 + 6 + 6 = 		+17
Concentration 			8 + 2 or 6 + 6 =	+16 or +20
Diplomacy			20 + 4 + 2 =		+26
Handle Animal (cc)		1 + 4 + 2 =	+7
Gather Information		0 + 6 + 2 =	+8
Hide				0 + 2 or 22 + 6 =	+8 or +28
Jump				5 + 28 or 40 + 5 =	+38 or +50
Listen				0 + 4 + 7 =		+11
Knowledge (arcana)		5 + 2 or 7 + 9 =	+16 or +21
Knowledge (dungeoneering)	5 + 2 or 7 + 9  =	+16 or +21
Knowledge (local)		10 + 2 or 7 + 9 =+21 or +26
Knowledge (nature)		5 + 2 or 7 + 9 =	+16 or +21
Knowledge (religion)		10 + 2 or 7 + 9 =+21 or +26
Knowledge (The Planes)	10 + 2 or 7 + 9 =+21 or +26
Knowledge (Psionics)		5 + 2 or 7 + 9 =	+16 or +21
Move Silently			20 + 2 + 6 =	+28
Psycraft (cc)			1 + 4 + 9 =	+14
Ride (cc)			1 + 3 + 6 =		+10
Sense motive			15 + 11 + 7 =	+33
Spellcraft			10 + 4 + 9 =		+23
Spot				20 + 4 + 7 =		+31
Swim				3 + 2 + 5 =		+10
Tumble 			14 + 4 + 6 =		+24
Skill tricks: Back on your feet, Collector of Stories, Spot the Weak Point, Twisted Charge (each 1/encounter)

Items (???? out of 740k)
Arms: Rapidstrike Bracers (swift) w/ +3 armor bonus (6.1k) + Greater Augment Crystal of Life Keeping (5k)
Body: Robe of Mysterious Conjuration and  electricity resistance 10 (22k)
Face: Third eye of Aware and Intellect +6 (46k)
Feet: Boots of Speed and Dexterity +6 (48k)
Hands: Gloves of Titan’s Grip and Strength +6 (50k)
Head: Circlet of Persuasion and Wisdom +6 (40.5k)
Ring 1: Ring of Greater Counterspells - holds Greater Dispel Magic (12k).
Ring 2: Ring of Negative Energy Resistance (36k)
Shoulders: Minor Cloak of Displacement and  acid resistance 10 (36)
Throat: Scarab of Stabilization (20k)
Torso: 	Formless vest with  fire resistance 10 (15.2k)
Waist: Monk’s Belt of Constitution +6 (49k)
Adamantine Dagger or Knife, +1, returning (11k)
Military Saddle (with tech gadgets and lifesupport/EVA capabilities?) 		????????
Extra-dimensional saddlebags (bags of holding or tech?)				????????
Lesser Metamagic Rod, Empower - false life, ray of enfeeblement w/ 1 extra (9k)
Lesser Metamagic Rod of Extend - Nondetection and Greater Mage Armor w/ 1 extra (3k)
Skin of the Hero - +3 deflection, +3 resistance, +3 on attack rolls (77.5k) 
Pearls of Power – 1st through 4th (30k)
Scribed spells: -/0/3/3/3/3/3 – (9k)
Dusty Rose Prism Ioun Stone - +1 insight to AC (5k)
Pale Green Prism Ioun Stone - +1 competence attack, saves, skills, & ability (30 k)
Stone of Good Luck - +1 luck on saves, skills, & ability (20 k)
Incense (1k, i.e. for four castings of Legend Lore)
Pearls (1k, i.e. for 10 castings of Identify)
Diamond dust (5k, i.e. 100 castings of Nondection)
Mushroom and saffron ointment (2k, 8 castings Trueseeing)
Scrying mirror (1k)
Lens of sapphire mounted in a gold loop (1.5k)
A tiny elephant decorated with sapphires (1.5k)
Ivory rectangle (0.4k)
Tome of Understanding +1, (read) (27.5k)

Tiny bell, piece of silver wire, soot, salt, small archery target, raw meat, splintered bone, a copper coin, a vial of vodka, eyelashes rolled in gum arabic, piece of shell from a tortoise, small horn, glass eye, lime, graphite, cured leather, piece of mirror, small brass trumpet, empty cocoons, crystal marbles, egg shells from two creatures, lodestones and dust, 

XP debt: Permanency on Tongues/Arcane Sight/See Invisibility = 4000 xp.

Spells (Divination specialty; Enchantment barred, effective caster level 16): 5/8/7/7/6/6/4 (one+ divination/lvl)

Spells Known (prepared in brackets, bold spells can be delivered via unarmed strikes at the cost of one stun): 
All cantrips except those from the enchantment school [Arcane Mark, Light, Mending, Prestidigitation, Read Magic]; Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Feather Fall [1], Lesser Acid Orb, Lesser Sonic Orb [1], Magic Missile, Identify, Ray of Enfeeblement [2], Shield [1], True Strike [D], [open]; Alter Self [1], Command Undead [1], Detect Thoughts [D], Dispelling Touch [1], False Life [1], Invisibility [1], Protection from Arrows [1], See Invisibility; Arcane Sight, Clairaudience/Clairvoyance [D], Greater Mage Armor, Greater Magic Weapon, Nondetection [1], Phantom Steed [1], Tongues, Vampiric Touch [1], [open x3]; Acid Orb, Detect Scrying, Dimension Door [1], Enervation [1], Improved Mirror Image [1], Polymorph [2], Scrying, [open]; Cone of Cold [1], Dismissal [1], Permanency, Prismatic Ray [1], Prying Eyes [D], Telepathic Bond, Teleport [1], [open]; Analyze Dweomer, Contingency, Disintegrate [1], Greater Dispel Magic [1], Legend Lore, Mage’s Lucubration, True Seeing [D], [open].

Spells typically cast at beginning of the day and lasting for 16 hours: False Life (empowered), Nondetection, Protection from Arrows, Phantom Steed.

The following spells are cast on the previous day, typically before “rest” periods: Detect Scrying (using an open slot, 24 hrs), Greater Magic Weapon on unarmed strike (using an open slot, extended to 32 hrs), Greater Mage Armor (using an open slot, extended to 32 hrs).

Contingency (cast every 16 days) with Teleport triggering if anyone within 40 ft casts a Disjunction.

Permanent Tongues/Arcane Sight/See Invisibility

Typical alterself form: Steam Mephit 
Typical polymorph form: Cornugon 

Description: Tyrroth wears his white hair in an 80 cm braid woven from his topknot. His braid, bushy eyebrows, and flowing mustache and beard always seem to writhe as if blown about by strong winds. He typically wears simple white robes, but decorates himself with numerous items of silver jewelry each bearing a sapphire of a color that matches his eyes; most of these items are magical. A pristine white rat, Gnostin, can often be found hiding in the folds of his robes. Tyrroth exudes an air of calm benevolence at most times, but can transform into terrifying forms should he choose. A brilliant white and cobalt blue phantom steed bearing a pattern reminiscent of ancient Terran porcelain pottery often accompanies him when he travels. He is only apparently armed with a knife.[/sblock]


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 21, 2008)

Looks great Arabesu! Technically, half air elementals would have souls since they can be ressurected. But I'm happy to fudge that to fit Tyrroth's background. Without a soul, he'd definitely be of the spirit caste. And I'll come up with some sort of compensation for the many in-game downsides of so being. But before going ahead be sure that you can live with those downsides. NPCs and possibly PCs will tend to try to order Tyrroth about. And spirits have few legal protections.


----------



## Arabesu (Jan 24, 2008)

*maybe part of soul? 3/4?*

I just got through the campaign logs; wow the current situation sure looks like a bit of a sticky wicket doesn't it? Where did you get the pic for the "girl," she reminds of an anime I think.

Anyway, after having read about the division of souls for illegal sale (couldn't find the post number quickly), I was thinking that Tyrroth would have a soul, but not his whole soul (so I guess this would make him a citizen?). His previous incarnation was somehow psychically/spiritually "bigger" than his current incarnation. His full soul got fragmented or divided somehow, perhaps for sale by unscrupulous customers, but a relatively large "fragment" somehow found its way to a dying gas giant. The vessel of transport is unknown but presumably it was destroyed. Under the extreme pressure of the failed star, Tyrroth was born (reborn) as a being of gas and energy, eventually coalescing into a corporeal state and spat out of the planet during its death/explosion/implosion. Infused with a fraction of his previous divine heritage (and thus an outsider rather than an elemental) he floated in the vacuum of space for eons (he is immune to cold and "air" affects; I interpreted that as being able to persist at least passably well in a vacuum albeit perhaps weakened somehow). Eventually he collided with the comet named Placidio, his current residence. Thus he seeks to recover any "fragments" of his lost soul should they still exist. If not, well then so be it, he'll just have to build up his psyche/soul through other means, training or self-improvement etc, until he has attained his former soul-weight.

I'm dropping the he/she/it thing. It just got too annoying. 

Where should I post questions? I think I'm a bit under on gear value right now, so I could use some help assigning the rest (I also should probably buy a quicken metamagic rod or boots of temporal acceleration since this guy is pretty dependent on getting off a few buff spells). I don't have access to D2O future (I have the modern and darkmatter supplements) so I don't know how much future stuff costs. It seems like there is a bit of a disparity in what things should cost. Teleportation and Telepathy looks like common tech abilities so I'm guessing they must be pretty cheap. Same with spacesuits/amulets of adaptation. Is there a separate place where we go over details together? The rogue's gallery perhaps? 

I have a write up similar to the other character's intro essays almost ready, but its too long so I'm tightening up the writing. What would be a good word count target? I'm at 1385. When you are ready for me to post my background essay over on the main log, I'll do so. As to the character its very close to being ready, I want to push a few skill points around; is there a skill for "balance/tumbling" in zero-G? If so, ill push a few points into that.

Killer game Void. It is pretty darn cool. 

To all the players, you make it hard for new people to join because you are doing such an amazing job with your characters!

Arabesu


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm pretty sure the pic is from some anime. But I found it while surfing and don't know which one. 

Having a shattered or otherwise partial soul should work fine. And yeah, half air elemental would provide protection from vacuum. There isn't a specific skill for working in Zero-gee, but there is a feat that would remove any penalties. Or with 10 ranks in balance, I'd allow a special skill trick that permanently removed low-gee penalties, and another trick that works for zero-gee, having the low-gee one as a pre-req.

This is probably the best place to ask questions. If there is anything you wish to keep private, just sblock it. most of the d20 Future info is available here. The pricing is done by purchase DC which doesn't translate very well into a gold equivalent. So just ask me for pricing.

It sounds like your intro is already plenty long enough. Before I get you started I need to know whether Tyrroth will be an Autarch or a Citizen. Autarchs are essentially the Eschaton's middle class, but as one you could have a starship or something similar. Citizens have their own planet (in the Ixylyr-Alaeon-Otajan solar system) but wouldn't actually start with a ship. 

In either case, you get to pick spirit followers. You get 5000 points with which to buy them. Each spirit costs points equal to its CR cubed. Thus a CR 1 critter would cost 1 X 1 X 1 = 1pt. While a CR 17 critter would cost 17 X 17 X 17 = 4,913pts. I'll add an extra 1,000pts for strongly themed spirits. You don't need to pick them before starting if they're not going to be with you.


----------



## Arabesu (Jan 25, 2008)

My planet will be a ship err I mean my ship will a be a planet. Comet actually. Hollowed out with a quiescent elder elemental as a core. So I don't know where that leaves Tyrroth with regard to Autarch/Citizen status. It will make more sense when you read it. Very Larry Niven in my opinion.

Question: How will Planeshift work in this game? 

Can it be used to travel from planet to planet? Or will it still only be used for Planar travel? Will the planes have an impact? I was going to suggest to swap the penultimate and ultimate spell-like abilities, dropping Elemental Swarm for Planeshift. In my opinion Elemental swarm is too powerful for the penultimate slot when planeshift comes after. But its your call, obviously.

I have some ideas for spirit followers and how many points they would cost:

Elder Fire Elemental (quiescent/bound) - not counted as it is more of a threat than an ally, should it get free, Tyrroth's entire domain would be in great peril until it was rebound or a replacement was found.

Janni Rogue 6th (CR10) - 1000 pts

Lammasu War Priest 2nd (CR10) - 1000 pts

Greater Air Elemental Bodyguard 1st (CR10) - 1000 pts

Hound Archons X12 - 768 pts

The Brethren: Monks and Adepts of various low levels (CR1 to 3); Human and Githzerai. 720 to 1036 pts

Half-Earth Elemental Kyton; neutered, i.e. his chains removed and bound to a location (CR6 to CR8) - 268 to 512 pts

There is a monastic and elemental theme, but its pretty loose. I don't really plan to have the retainers on hand much except for perhaps the first three, in particular the Greater Air Elemental as he often functions as bodyguard until Tyrroth is prepared to kick butt.


----------



## Arabesu (Jan 25, 2008)

*Feel free to move this when you are ready to insert me into the game.*

[sblock=moved to IC thread]The architect waited in the lobby to the master’s private chambers. The githzerai secretary had continued meditating on her mat as he had entered. He knew not to disturb The Master or his secretary while they were in meditation. Instead he sat down on the nearest straw mat and gazed out through the large crystalline window. Beyond he saw the flaming Orb, his hated enemy, trapped at the center of Placidio. He imagined for a moment how this world looked to the systems they passed: a thousand men and women focusing their mental effort toward adjusting the inertia of the colossal comet within which they traveled.

Unconsciously he fingered his short length of chain counting the links like some ancient rosary. The cold iron links felt hot in his fiendish fingers and when he reached the last of the seven links he continued fondling the first with a mounting perverse glee. Since the secretary was preoccupied, he relaxed his tight control of his unnerving gaze. He wondered what image she would have beheld had she opened his eyes: a lover, a friend, a parent? He smoothed out his apron around him nervously. Did the master know how much metal he had sown into his gown? Did it violate the pact? He snickered to himself and then reverted his form to that of the naïve young man, his most frequent affected personae.

“His holiness, will see you now.” Chimed the voice of the secretary in his head. How rude! She had not even asked to intrude upon his thoughts. He thought back at her just a bit too forcefully, “THANK YOU. YOU MAY RETURN TO YOUR MEDITATIONS.”

Her reply, spoken out loud to emphasize the sardonic tone: “I know.”

Getting up just a bit too quickly The Architect floated up a few inches in the light gravity. He waited to settle back down to the floor while the secretary smiled back at him.

The master sat cross-legged on the tiny raised platform at the far end of the room. 
The chamber was very cold, but neither the master nor the architect noticed. The chamber was situated in the outermost shell of Placidio, near the axis of rotation. Few would enjoy the cold near weightlessness of the chamber, but the master was clearly at home here. The architect pocketed the links in his apron to allow himself to concentrate and step-floated into the room.

	 “Master,” he croaked nervously, “Do you want the good news or the bad news first?”

	Tryrroth Khan Buddha, Master of Placidio replied calmly, “Whichever.”

	The Architect paused for a moment composing his thoughts before continuing, “As you may have heard, there was an accident yesterday. Work shoring up the base of the hall of records had been proceeding as planned until a large segment of the stone crumbled during refurbishment. The shock broke loose a large section of outer shell and caused a minor breach. The hole was quickly sealed…”

	“Get to the point. How much ice did we lose?”

	“Several thousand liters broke off from the shell, but that was not the real problem. The banker has estimated that we lost over a thousand cubic meters of atmosphere before we could seal the hole.” The architect paused to let the news settle in.

	Tyrroth calculated quickly, “So we lost nearly two years worth of atmospheric water during this accident?”

	With trepidation, The Architect continued, “There is more. During the accident, two of the brethren were crushed. By the time the hounds arrived, one was already dead. The other is stable and is in the care of the adepts.”

	Tyrroth smiled, “So did you bring his body to Goldenmane?”

	“No Sir, I was called away…”

	Still smiling: “Tell the truth, Kyton, before I summon in Gale to rend you into pieces so small that it will take you a week to regenerate.”

	“It was my fault, your Holiness. I was stoneshaping a section that I thought was sufficiently buttressed.”

	“There. That wasn’t so difficult. You will ask the Goldenmane to raise him… stop sending mentally! Go to him. Speak. To. Him. Use your voice. I want you to supplicate yourself the Lammasu. When the brother is raised, compensate him from your own funds. Shore up the weakened section with new stone. We will get water elsewhere.”

	“There is no more to use. Stone that is.” With a wicked grin the architect continued, “Unless you want me to evict those who live in that section and shape their towers down to slabs.”

	Annoyed at the architect, the master snapped uncharacteristically, “NO! We will get more. Somewhere. I will purchase some.” Mentally Tyrroth contacted his banker, the Janni, named Rothman.

“Rothman, see to it that the water lost in the recent accident is replaced and buy some stone. Don’t bother purchasing it as ice unless you can get a bargain; I will transmute it if I have to. Sell off the last of the gold denary if you need to.”​
            “Is that all?” Tyrroth asked the architect.

	“The-good-news-is-that-the-breach-did-not-hinder-our-acceleration. In-fact-it-helped-us-somewhat.” Slurred the architect, his words stumbling after each other in a great haste to leave his mouth, “We gained 0.1 G centripetal enhancement bringing equatorial gravity to 0.4 of standard up from 0.35. There was also an enhancement in our current course vector of 0.03G. We will need to apply a 1 mG correction at some time within the next year or so, but that should be trivial over that amount of time and the adjustments to meditation schedules have already been implemented.”

	His eyes were seething with impatience and yet still the master smiled: “Very well. Now be gone, Kyton. And do not even think of asking for another link. I know it has been over a decade since I granted you one, but your service of late has not satisfied your end of the contract. Be careful. Should I choose, I would let you find yourself too close to the Orb. We wouldn’t want your hated enemy getting a hold of you would we?”

Once the architect had gone, Tyrroth allowed his smiling face to relax into a scowl. How had that infernal fiend provoked him so? He was a 13th level pa’oo capable of suppressing his emotions to the core of his soul. And yet the fiend had done it this time. Thinking back he figured it out; the architect had let slip his unnerving gaze as he described the accident and for an instant, the master had subconsciously beheld his tutor, Confucius the 3rd. How dare he! He felt that he needed to unwind… somewhere else.

Tyrroth became gaseous and floated out of the chamber through the cracks in the stone walls. Today the “sky” was uncharacteristically clear; he could see all the way to the vine covered towers on the far side; he was the only cloud in the sky. It must have rained very recently. Soon the clouds would reform, condense into precipitation and the cycle would continue. 

Just then he noticed a number of shapes hovering on the far side near the axis of rotation. He sped toward them, thinking that there had been another accident. As he crossed the mile gap, steering clear of the Orb, he discovered that they were children playing in the null gravity. He slowed to watch them for a time. They took no notice, evidently assuming he was an ordinary cloud, albeit faintly bespeckled blue. 

They were practicing their katas and forms, but in a way undisciplined and childish; It was play to them. Suddenly it occurred to him how important this must be to those who lived here: to train with the casual enthusiasm of a child but eventually giving in to the rigors of monastic life and the discipline associated with it. He thought of formalizing this exercise in enthusiasm, but then immediately realized the impossibility and irony of such an effort. He began to corporealize so that he could praise the children more formally.   

The children gasped. Presumably a few of them recognized him from their studies. In zero gravity he drifted toward them. Those who were on the periphery cast out a few drift-stones to send themselves floating toward the cluster that he was approaching. As he got very close, he began the classical form, bending his knees and arms and rotating hands in the delicately graceful Tai Chi. One of the youngest had researched the ancient form on the Psi-Web, and began to show the older children. Soon a dozen small figures floated within Placidio in graceful motions… Tyrroth Khan Buddha at the center of them.[/sblock]


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 26, 2008)

Planeshift works as described in the SRD/Player's handbook. So you could use it to transport yourself and up to 7 others to another plane or other dimension. So to use it for transport to another location in the same dimension would require using it twice, and would land you 5-500 miles from your destination. You can buy the ability to Plane Shift the whole comet. The price depends on several factors. 

The biggest factor is whether the comet is being considered a world or just a big ship. If its a ship, the only people on it to start will be the followers you get with the 5,000 point allotment. None of them can have souls or class levels.

If it is a world and Tyrroth is a Citizen, you can have a population of Autarchs. Autarchs have class levels and their own wealth, but they are under DM control and aren't necessarily loyal. None of them are likely to go out of their way to give you a hard time, but convincing them to do what you want can be tricky. One upside of this option is that getting supplies will be easier.

A ship with Plane Shift 1/day or 2/week would cost 16,200gp. Once a week would be a mere 8,100gp. Moving a whole world around is a bit more epic and would cost 10 times the above figures. If you do buy world Plane Shift, I'll throw in moderate interstellar propulsion. As a ship it would also have propulsion but would be signifigantly slower than smaller ships like Karnak's.

Either way your followers can't have class levels. Its a complication I'm not willing to deal with. I'm a bit leary of allowing templates. But if you post the stats for the modified Kyton, I'll probably allow it.


----------



## Arabesu (Jan 26, 2008)

Ah, I hadn't caught the no class levels thing.

I am not aware of any creatures that fit the mould of "monk followers" besides the Githzerai. They don't get outsider levels but have to have class levels instead. Could I pick some kind of outsider or elementals that have a monk-like feel? Water, earth, and air mephits that do martial arts? I suppose an alternative would be to take githzerai but just give them one generic hit-die of outsider rather than a level in a class. I'm not sure what fits within your limit.

I understand your leariness with regard to the monsters + levels; some combinations can get pretty outrageous.

The kyton is pure flavor. I don't ever plan on using him for anything important. I wanted a presence on Placidio that was NOT good, malevelent but not powerful. I liked the idea of a Kyton because he is abusable thanks to his regeneration, but not very tough. The half-earth elemental template was just to get him the stoneshape ability. Perhaps he could just be an ordinary Kyton, with his chain stripped away. Somewhere along the line he learned how to use the spell-like ability stoneshape occasionally, 1/day or 1/week. If I dropped one of the Kyton's feat to pick up the spell-like ability like a dragonmark i.e. take away both improved initiative and alertness for him to be able to stoneshape 1/day.

What progress level would a ship have? Gravity age? I'm curious, because planeshift seems like a prettey good way to move a body around. I think I will buy the Planeshift 2/week add on to the comet for the 16200 gp.

I'll post a revised list of followers tomorrow. Or is that something you would rather do now that you have some ideas of what I was leaning toward?


----------



## Arabesu (Jan 27, 2008)

Revised follower list:

1093 pts. The brethren - CR1/2 to CR1 each, a few CR2 and 3: Air elementals (small and medium only), Humans, Illumians, Githzerai, Water Mephlings, Zenythr. 

(all the low hd/cr race/monsters that I could find with a monk flavor). The exact numbers aren't important as long as there are about a thousand people. None of them NEED to have monk/PC class levels, they could just have either generic outsider levels or be commoners, since they are inherently monk-like in flavor.

2197 pts. Ghaele

729 pts. Greater Air Elemental

125 pts. Djinni

216 pts. Kyton

640 pts. Hound Archons X10


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 28, 2008)

Looks fine. Although the humanoids will be spirts in human (githzerai, illuminan) form. I was looking around fro appropriate critters as well and came up with Lupinal celestials (MM2), Musteval guardinals (BoED), and Rheks (also BoED). They may be worth a look if you want to tweak the list. Also feel free to re-flavor existing creatures. The societal background and alignment of the Eschaton version of any particular critter could be wildly different from the standard entry.

Eschaton core worlds are progress level 8+, but most things are accomplished with magic (especially bound spirits) rather than technology. This is not to say that tech versions of Plane Shift or wireless neural links aren't available. Only that magic is by and large considered more efficient. 

Tyrroth's ship, though slower than Karnak's will still be FTL capable (even aside from PS), with no weird relativistic effects. 

I'll aim to get everything restarted by Wednesday if not before.


----------



## Arabesu (Jan 29, 2008)

*inertia, custom item, and spirits*

I am almost ready to post Tyrroth over in the rogues galery. Afew quick questions before I do.

1) How much would the following item cost:

Military saddle with double the normal circumstance modifier (+4) and the ability to dismount to any spot within close range (50 feet?) with line of effect as a swift action. If more than 20k or so, could the swift dismount be a limited number of times a day to reduce the cost? Also, a "bracelet of friends" type ability for the saddle and mount to be called to Tyrroth a limited number of times could be a cool add on effect.

2) How will inertia interact with teleport and planeshift. Obviously teleporting from a moving ship would be very dangerous if the inertia of a body carries over. Would the inertia of the target be adjusted to be coincedental with the target "destination" when the "destination" is chosen for the spell thus transparently eliminating it from consideration? This would also be concern for Placidio if inertia carried over, only the astral or elemental plane of vacuum would be viable planes to planeshift the comet to since its bulk would be so huge and it would have such a massive amount of friction in most planes.

3) As to spirits, how do they reproduce? Obviously if they can't then the only spirits around after a few years would be those either imposible to damage or those lucky enough or protected enough to have avoided demise by conflict and accidents. Do they "reproduce" fairly normally, i.e. are there Gith children, but they simply lack souls? Is it possible for spirits to get souls through merit or hard work? Can spirits loose souls as punishment or through treachery? Does the spell "revive outsider" operate in this world? Would that permit the rivival of a deceased spirit, abeit at great expense? In such a case, wouldn't the absence of soul really only decide which caste one is considered?


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 30, 2008)

1) If you limit the range to 35' and make the extra ride bonus competence rather than circumstance, the base cost would be 27,600. Adding in the ability to call the mount to you as well would be another 16,200. That base cost doesn't include the reduction for limited uses per day. 3/day would be 16,560 or 26,280 will mount recall. 1/day would be 5,520 (8,760). If you'd like to pay a little more to boost the range to 40', the base cost would be 33,000. In any case you'll need LOS to where ever you port to.

2) Yes, inertia will be adjusted to prevent headaches all around.

3) New spirits can be awakened or created through a variety of methods. Sexual reproduction is far from the most common means, but it is an option, usually creating fully formed "children". It is definitely possible for spirits to gain souls. In fact, while no laws prevent them from being forcibly bound, most spirits in the Eschaton are serving under a contract guaranteeing them a soul after about a millennium. If destroyed through normal means, many spirits reform spontaneously, on their home plane. Spells do exist to revive or accelerate the reformation of such beings. But it is much easier to permanently eradicate them than it would be to destroy a soul.


----------



## Voidrazor (Feb 2, 2008)

Arabesu - Feel free to copy your intro over to the IC thread whenever you're ready.


----------



## Arabesu (Feb 2, 2008)

*making changes now*

Thanks.... I'll just make a few quick mods to incorporate the new elements and followers....


----------



## Voidrazor (Feb 4, 2008)

Sorry I haven't got a reply up yet Arabesu. I'm hoping to have a chance to from my hotel room tonight. Otherwise, I'll have one up Wednesday.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 7, 2008)

hiya void. apologies for the disappearing act. Real life has been smackin me in the nuts hard for the last 3 months. computer exploded, lost dsl, dealing with business (in germany) and getting back into school (entrance exams were a pain in the ass as I've been out of it for 10 years). I like writing for this PbP so if you need me back, I'll start posting again


----------



## Voidrazor (Feb 7, 2008)

Vertexx69 - Welcome back. Feel free to pick back up in the IC thread. Not a whole lot has happened since you left. Between the holidays and re-recruitment going slowly things have been stalled.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 1, 2008)

Holy hell I forgot how much I hate things that destroy items.

There's 35k I don't know how I'll get back...something tells me we won't be carting a lot of loot out of this situation. Ah well.

Maybe I can license my distinctive image for the fish's scheme. 

Question, Void! Can the unicorns actually attack, or is the force wall in the way? Similarly, does Sigil have any idea what the ooze's reach is from its attack? Clearly, if it can hit AC 34, it can hit AC 25...Sigil's gonna be doing some run'an'gunnin'.


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 4, 2008)

Don't worry too much about the destruction of items. The loss won't be permanent. 

Oops! I haven't been accounting for the unicorns on the map (now updated). As you'll be a be to see, regardless of the force field, there isn't room for the unicorns to attack in melee. Although you can coordinate with each other, to some degree, to attack and then move out of the way.


----------



## Arabesu (Mar 8, 2008)

So Tyrroth is still waiting on a response from Melanoce, but she isn't in the initiative. Am I to presume that Tyrroth will be inserted into the story-line after the current fight resolves or do the other players want some help more immediately...


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 17, 2008)

Melanoce is on Karnak's ship, not the Outer Dark ship. I was hoping to have Tyrroth transit to the former before going to the latter. I apologize for the delay, but lets give Nephtys a few more days to reply.


----------



## Arabesu (Mar 18, 2008)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> Melanoce is on Karnak's ship, not the Outer Dark ship. I was hoping to have Tyrroth transit to the former before going to the latter. I apologize for the delay, but lets give Nephtys a few more days to reply.




That's cool, I just don't think Tyrroth has either permission to board Karnak's craft, nor coordinates to do so effectively. Once he has done so, he can come over.


----------



## Avalon® (Mar 23, 2008)

Sorry for the absence Void, it's just that it has been hectic since my last post with schoolwork and stuff.

I'll be busy 'till the end of march so please NPC Karnak until then if you would let me in that is... 

Thanks!


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 23, 2008)

Sure thing


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 4, 2008)

Hey Void you Ok? Its been over a week since we asked for the map so we can post actions.


----------



## Voidrazor (Apr 4, 2008)

Sorry for the lame delay everyone. The IC thread has been updated both for Tyrroth and everyone on the ship.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 5, 2008)

Mew. Okay. So the SR is 38, meaning I have a 20% chance of hurting it per shot. It does huge damage and eats our equipment despite our respectable saves. It eats weapons, and doesn't seem to take much damage from them anyway. We haven't even SEEN what the little girl/monster can do yet.

I think it's time to bug out, peeps. This definitely feels like a message from the GM that we're in over our heads.


----------



## ChristopherGroves (Apr 7, 2008)

I couldn't find my old ID / pword so I created another.  I do have some questions and for some reason can't PM here.

Restriction on 9th level spells/powers ... does that include (a) invocations (b) maneuvers?


----------



## Voidrazor (Apr 7, 2008)

Shayuri - Sorry if the encounter seems too tough. SR 38 gives Sigil a 25% chance of penetrating, the ooze _is_ really tough but doesn't do a whole lot of damage, and a means of resupply is already in the wings. My hope is that the encounter will prove challenging, even scary, but not insurmountable. 

Things will probably continue to be hairy if you continue. But I'm not trying to signal you all to leave. You could do so, and still have action-ey stuff to do. Or you could head all the way back to your own worlds and delve into intrigue. Either way is fine with me.

CrG - Welcome! You can have 9th level mauevers or Dark Invocations and still be ECL 20.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 7, 2008)

I could be overreacting, I spose, since it's basically all but immune to my attacks. I don't have any real data on how weapons affect it, except that said weapons apparently only work once before dissolving... So unless the warrior types can kill it before all their weapons are gone...

And of course, by that time none of us will have any armor or anything either.

So maybe we -could- defeat it...but honestly, I'm not sure why we SHOULD. The Achilles Heel of any ooze is that they're typically slow as sin. Outrunning it seems far more tactically viable than fighting it.


----------



## ChristopherGroves (Apr 8, 2008)

I sent you an email with some questions; I have a concept ready to go, just waiting on some answers - it only changes the last few levels depending on the way it goes.


----------



## ChristopherGroves (Apr 8, 2008)

Hmm.  Check my profile out on the left.

I used to post plenty (pre 3-e, setting search, etc.) time period.  Then I went inactive and just read for a LONG time.

When I logged on it gave me bunches of errors, so I recreated.  Strangely, it let me use my old ID.

Check out the join date.  Almost 3 years back.  Zero posts.  haha


----------



## Voidrazor (Apr 9, 2008)

Weird. I like ENWorld but it does have its occasional bugs.


----------



## ChristopherGroves (Apr 11, 2008)

Did you see my email with questions?


----------



## Voidrazor (Apr 11, 2008)

Nope, I never did receive it. I got the PM at dndonlinegames about history of the IAO system, but nothing since.


----------



## ChristopherGroves (Apr 12, 2008)

Hm ... ok.  I'll send you a PM there or to your email directly.  I've tried to send you emails through here, but obviously that isn't working.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 13, 2008)

the email system here has never worked for me in almost a year.


----------



## ChristopherGroves (Apr 14, 2008)

Yeah, it seems non-reliable.

I sent you a PM on D&DO.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 18, 2008)

Hey Void, it looks like Avalon is back from his excrusion, is there a way to contact him?


----------



## Avalon® (Apr 18, 2008)

I think I have misplaced my books Vertex69. Hopefully I can find them by the weekend and then I will resume posting.

Sorry for any inconveniences.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 18, 2008)

I still can't remember if you were here when you r kukri's were melted or if void was npcing you but the combat is still up in the air.


----------



## Avalon® (Apr 19, 2008)

I think Karnak was already NPC'd when the kukris melted.


----------



## Voidrazor (Apr 19, 2008)

Yep, they got melted while I was NPC'ing Karnak. But the spirits Tyrroth has with him will facilitate resupply as soon as the combat is over.

Shayuri - 
Sigil doesn't have LOS to the 'girl' currently, due to the ooze creature raising itself up to block. She can move up to where Serraphina is to get a better angle. But that will place her within 5' of the ooze's observed reach.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 19, 2008)

Oh, I didn't realize that. 

Fair nuff then. She'll attack the ooze and keep her distance.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 21, 2008)

waitin on you void


----------



## Voidrazor (Apr 22, 2008)

Sorry, I'll update everything either tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Arabesu (Apr 23, 2008)

> Worse, Eleven is knocked flat by the attack. Streams of shimmering essence frow from her ears, nose, and mouth. She appears to be on the very brink of discorporation.




Ouch! I know she was a bit of a glass jaw, but I figured with incorporeality (50%), SR 28, the 4X magic circle against evil, and the lesser globe of invulnerability, she'd at least survive the first round. 

Sonic damage. Her biggest weakness. Well here's to hopping she stabilizes; I didn't even have the foresight to buy a potion. She's supposed to be the healing monkey!

Is Tyrroth supposed to be in the init order now or will he be out another round...


Void, cool icon for cyclone. I'm not familiar with that picture.


Avalon, doesn't Karnak have a claw attack? He's gonna take a lot of damage against the ooze, but at least he could be in the game.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 23, 2008)

sheesh what is that sonic attack it keeps using? is serraphina seeing visual ques of psionic powers or spell casting? Its in my threat range and I want AoO's if it is. power resistance 40 is nearly impossible to get by but then I have a 21 ref save + evasion. Or even if I am just rolling crap on the saves ( as I do all the time), how is it making its con checks with as much dmg as it has taken? Or am I just missing alot? I don't really care if serraphina dies (just curious) as I have a really spiffy, feral thri kreen master of nine, alt waiting in the wings. Long live the Hiveworld armada!!! (can you say up to 21 attacks for 12d6+87 each ;p plus roll capping bonus and rend/2 hits!!)


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 23, 2008)

lol

Is that a threat?


----------



## Arabesu (Apr 23, 2008)

> I have a 21 ref save + evasion.




Actually that should be a +25 reflex save since during the brief period that Eleven was conscious you were within the area of her protective aura, which is partly why I risked bringing her over since you guys were getting pummeled by an area effect, and you don't apparently have a resistance item as far as I can tell so the +4 should fully stack (it only provides as net +1 to Tyrroth due to his gear). I had specifically tried to enter the battle to put as many of us within her aura as was feasible. Its a moot point now, since she has to be conscious I THINK to be able to have the aura up. Of course if these creatures aren't evil then the aura has no effect...



> Protective Aura (Su)
> Against attacks made or effects created by evil creatures, this ability provides a +4 deflection bonus to AC and a +4 resistance bonus on saving throws to anyone within 20 feet of the ghaele. Otherwise, it functions as a magic circle against evil effect and a lesser globe of invulnerability, both with a radius of 20 feet (caster level equals ghaele’s HD). (The defensive benefits from the circle are not included in a ghaele’s statistics block.)


----------



## Voidrazor (Apr 24, 2008)

Doh! I forgot about Serraphina's ring of evasion. The damage should be 65 not 81. But, yeah I have been rolling crummy for her saves. There is a reason why Eleven's protective aura didn't apply. AFAIK, previous damage doesn't effect the Con roll for manifesting on the defensive. Just having an AoO available won't do the trick. I'd suggest readying an action, but since the display is also being suppressed this will be difficult. It will take a DC 30 Sense Motive check to determine the exact time to strike.

I've adjusted the initiative order to include Tyrroth. I also rolled a psicraft check for him to identify the power being used. The roll was a failure, but OOC it was Energy Barrage. Cruelly, it ignores power resistance (who says Comp Psi was just a book of nerfs!).


----------



## Arabesu (Apr 24, 2008)

Huh. So the aura isn't working. I wonder why.

Even though he failed his spellcraft, does Tyrroth have any suspicion as to why the Energy Barrage bypassed Eleven's incorporeality? It is derived from the globe of light form she had taken. I thought that only force effects only auto-bypassed incorporeality.

Energy Barrage is a pretty sweet power from comp psionic. 15d6 for 11 power-points is off the chart. And its open to all psions. If I run a wilder, then this will be a serious candidate for the 6th level power.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm trying to get the most out of the srd d20 future system for this alt. 
[sblock=Are you allowing]*Mutations:* (Would there be a maximum MP? If so I'm thinking 12 is a nice round number   )  

*Cybernetics*:* 
_Fortified Skeletal structure
   Feat Nexus
   Feat Implant
   Anti-Shock Implant 
   Body Repair Weave_ (would this double fast healing since his normal healing rate is 5/round?)
*
Future Gear*:* What age would it be? Looks like the energy age (8) to me.
_Grenade pistols w/clips
   Singularity grenades_ (5ft burst for 15d6)
_Jet pack_

   What do you think about bio-engineered/cultured insects that emulate cybernetics and are suceptible to fire instead of circuitry thats suceptible to electricity?

*(need adjusted prices since we're using money instead of wealth rolls)[/sblock]Is there a psionic version of  the mageslayer feat? that would stop things from being able to manifest defesively for -4 to my manifester lvl?


----------



## Voidrazor (Apr 24, 2008)

Arabesu - While I'm not using full psionics-magic transparency (i.e. SR doesn't work against powers and PR doesn't work against spells; same for dispels, although variations that affect just the opposite type are available), psionics does work against things that are affected by magic in general (as opposed to spells and spell-like in particular). So in this case the Energy Barrage had a 50-50 chance of affecting Eleven.

Vertexx69 - All of those would be OK, including a psionic version of Mage Slayer. But Feat Implant and Singularity grenades will be expensive. I'll put some numbers together later.


----------



## Arabesu (Apr 24, 2008)

Fair enough. I just assumed that the 1 in 8 chance that she would be affected by all three areas was sufficiently small that there was some mechanical reason, rather than just dumb luck, for her to be affected by all three bursts simultaneously.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 24, 2008)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> Vertexx69 - All of those would be OK, including a psionic version of Mage Slayer. But Feat Implant and Singularity grenades will be expensive. I'll put some numbers together later.



Sweet

I'll also need a price on a *"set of 6" beast claws* with some kind of progression chart for costs on increased enhancement. The standard is only 9610g which I break down as a +2 (+1 and +1 for the claw bonus) and the cost of 2 MW spiked gauntlets (305 X2) plus 1000 for the extra claw. So a set of 6 would come out to 6830g (instead of 1610 for 2) before the enhancement bonus. Then after that I can use the standard enhancement chart from the DMG. Is that cool or would you like to build a custom system?

*Vest of Bloodwind* (1st lvl spell, 1st caster lvl with duration in rounds) 1X1X2000X4=8000g for continuous spell effect. Allows me to resolve my natural melee attacks normally, but with a 20' range increment.

Could I also get a price on the cosmetic cebernetic enhancement "Luminous skin"

I've also been using the standard enhancement option from p.248 of MIC.

Hey Avalon its Karnak's turn. If you still don't have access to your stuff I can make an educated guess as to what karnak would do (as I know the ToB pretty well at this point) if its ok with Void. I'm thinking fly up adjecent to the "girl", tumbling to aviod AoO from the both into flanking position with me (move aciton). Then shift out your claws (free action), activate your burning blade boost (swift action), and then use your rabid wolf strike (standard action) for 2 attacks (+29 to hit) for 1d4+10+5d6(SA)+1d6+12(fire) each.


----------



## Avalon® (Apr 25, 2008)

Void, before I post Karnak's actions can I know what maneuvers he has currently available since I last used him?


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 26, 2008)

*Hiveworld: A Bugs Life*
Abuzz at all hours of its 60 hour days. Being near the galactic core meant only a few hours of "darkness" per day, but the honeycombed surface left plenty of shadows for those that craved a bit of dark and dank, and these tunnels wormed their way deep into the ancient planet. In contrast it also sports immense hive towers that stretched up to a mile above the deep purple seas. While most of the life on Hiveworld was insectoid in nature, several stranger denizens had migrated there over the eons. Abeil builders harness the strength of giant vermin to help build the massively complex cities. Thri Kreen hunters stalk the jungles and deserts and even the depths of the world's core for enormous worms and savage monstrous beetles to feed large colonies spread over the planet's surface. These societies have evolved along a completely organic path, to the point that their bio-engineers can now "grow" everything from medicinal microbes that can devour poisons and disease, to weaponized organisms that generate tremendous beams of energy and plasma, to town-sized living spacecraft in the very obit of the hiveworld herself. Whether it has something to do with its proximity to the galactic core or just something in the water, the life on hiveworld grows very fast, with most animal life reaching maturity in 5% of the time it takes on other worlds. It's giant trees and plants are always in bloom and every area that can support it is covered in lush growth year round.

The simpler ways of thinking has lead Hiveworld down a different path than most societies, as it's civilization is nearly devoid of political skeaming, instead devoting itself to the perfection of the various crafts its people pursue. Though the concept was not unknown, it just didn't make much sense to the ruling councils, and the need for those who could move in societies that did embrace these ideals presented little challenge from a utilitarian standpoint. From biologists and assasins, to mystics and mercenaries, beings travel across the entire Eschaton to either employ the expertise of those here or to try to learn from it. And this fact has not been lost on either the denizens of Hiveworld or those who seek to profit from it's many bounties. Every once in a while when the occasional "person" disappeared or a chunk of forest mysteriously vaporized, nobody made alot of fuss since they could be replaced quickly and the vegatation would grow back in days. So when a very young feral thri kreen went missing, nobody even noticed.

[sblock=History]Shak'ralzius Ralz'aniora was experimented on relentlessly after his abduction when he was an infant. Kept in darkness for months on end, while being constantly prodded with needles, he began to learn other ways to see the strange cold world around him and his flesh beneath his exoskeleton could barely support him without further injections. He was reapeatedly tortured with sound waves that froze his nervous system and burned with chemicals until his hide became extremely resistant to these types of assaults. Then blinding pain in his shoulders left him unable to move for days and in a state of nightmarish fever, as his mind was attacked over and over. When he finally regained his mind, he found that he had grown a brand new extra set of arms, and as his captors soon found out, were just as deadly as his first 2 sets.

His captors had not anticipated how fast the child of the Hiveworld would grow. When they had to move the little beast to a larger sell, he proved to them all how ferocious a youngling could be as he ripped them limb from limb after breaking his bonds. Shak's long incarceration in a tiny cell had left him slightly slower than he remembered, he burst from the facility before any alarms could be sounded. The strange world that greeted his unblinking eyes was one of towering metal and glass, with a sky full of strange lights that moved far too fast to be stars. He followed the lights to a starport and stowed away aboard the first vessel that was unattended, to be found later by a wisened old captain who took pity on the strange young creature. Teaching him many languages and skills during many trips across the stars, the captain eventually showed him the way of the swordsage. Along the way he picked up several small cibernetic implants as he tried to express the longing of his tribal heritage, without even knowing what he was looking for. After a couple of years, Shak'ralzius learned of Hiveworld and immediately returned to his original home. 

The now completely unique thri kreen returned to Hiveworld a truley changed being. The other mantid warriors saw the extra weaponry and strangely attractive hide that pulsated with its own inner light as an omen. That Shak was a prophet, sent to impart them with the wisdom of the stars. Being so glad to be home, he accepted the role of sage and began to teach them how to be more than simple rangers and warriors. Gaining influence over the years that followed, the swordsage began to be deferred to in more and more matters of state. As he continued his training and keeping in touch with the freighter captain, his mentor, he applied the true determination of Hiveworld that couldn't be cut from his soul. Becoming a true Master of Nine, he was offered citizenship into the Eschaton as his word, along with only a few others on the entire planet, could sway the choices of who the vast resources of Hiveworld could be used by.[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm not seeing the reason why it's taking a week between (each persons) posts for combat.... If we were in a politically intriguing situation then sure, theres alot to take into account. You can only do so many things in combat, and even if we only took 5min a day per game, (and nobody can say they are that busy) if we were playing 4 games each thats only 20 minutes a day, or 1 work break, a third of a lunch hour to indulge ourselves in something we CHOOSE to spend our time on, because I, at least, think it's fun and entertaining. 

@Avalon - It looks like he just used a full attack on the ooze. So I'd assume you have all your maneuvers available.


----------



## Arabesu (Apr 28, 2008)

I am just waiting on the others to post, since I already have a plan. 

It probably won't work but it might wreck whatever the other players were hoping to do for reasons of timing. 

If I am lucky, that psion is about to have a very difficult time manifesting powers. 

I suppose I could go ahead and post my action on the assumption that everyone else can figure out that Tyroth's actions happen after theirs. Of course I don't know what Void's policy is, i.e. does he want to keep to a strict initiative order for example or just have a mish-mash of actions that resolve just before the bad guys go in whatever order makes the most amount of sense considering the nature of the actions and the actual initiative values, which is how I guess many play by posts are run.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 28, 2008)

I posted my action before karnak and the unicorns, just to get it out there.


----------



## Avalon® (Apr 29, 2008)

Is the "girl" on top of the ooze or inside it?

If she's on top, I'm planning on leaping on top of the ooze and throwing her toward Serraphina and co.

Sounds like a plan?


----------



## ChristopherGroves (Apr 29, 2008)

Void, will have a character stub and backstory here in a bit.  There are some details to work out, but thematically I think I'm set.


----------



## Arabesu (Apr 29, 2008)

Avalon, 

I just wanted to point out that Wotc has all of the Bo9s powers online with full text descriptions (the maneuver card web enhancement), along with the full warblade class:

http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/we/20061225a
http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/ex/20060802a&page=2

Just in case you find that you need to post without your Bo9s book. At my tabletop game, I find the maneuver cards very useful for keeping track of maneuvers used; I tap them like cards in Magic the Gathering.


----------



## Voidrazor (Apr 29, 2008)

Vertexx69 - Beast Claws are already at a discount compared to an Amulet of Mighty Fists, so I'm not inclined to 'pro-rate' them for six. I agree that they should be considered as +2 weapons affecting 2 arms per pair. Just use the normal progression chart per pair for raising the bonus above that (+3's would be 19,610, +4's would be 33,610 etc).

Standard enhancements from MIC and Vest of Bloodwind are fine. Luminous skin is free.

I understand your frustration at the slow pace of the game. Admittedly its more a matter of multiple distractions than absolute lack of time that's causing my slowness. But most updates take me considerably longer than 5 minutes. There's a lot of stuff to track through, hence the last one going less than smoothly. I do have an idea that will help some (more on this below). But I can't guarantee that things will speed up that much. I will try to do better about not holding people up with things that can be answered quickly.

Shak'ralzius' background is great, although "proximity to the galactic core" should be replaced with "orbital path within IAO's trinary system". Since Serraphina is unlikely to die permanently, and you're unhappy with the pace of the game, I'm considering letting you play both characters. This would require the OK of the other players, as I wouldn't be able to keep up with things if I let everyone play two characters with entourages. Also you'd have to RP the characters not getting along with each other particularly well.

Avalon® - I had Karnak use Girallon Windmill Flesh Rip. The ooze critter is in a 'U' shape around the girl, flush with the ceiling on K.'s side and 5' short of it on the other side.

Arabesu - Eek! I just made one roll for incorporeality rather than three. Sorry about that. If you don't mind too much I'd like to just move forward. I'll have her stabilize and avoid targetting her the rest of the fight. But if you really want to go back we can. Just keep in mind, that there's something nasty that I forgot to have the opponents do as well.

It's totally fine to post out of order. Telegraphing to the other PC's what you are planning to do makes sense IC, since everyone can communicate instantaneously over the psi-web. After this combat, I might consider getting rid of regular initiatve.

*Everyone* - Could everyone please add a section to their characters that includes all special defenses (from race, class, magic items, etc.) in one place, as well as a breakdown of AC and saves. Thanks.


----------



## Avalon® (Apr 30, 2008)

So there's no way to leap at her from my side then?


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 30, 2008)

I wasn't asking for a pro-rate on the item, but since any given character only has a single Magic item slot for "set of gloves/gauntlets" I broke down the cost for "a single set of 6" meaning the basic beast claws item would cost 14,830 instead of 9,610 at the standard book enhancement of +1 (with the extra +1 claw bonus). It costs an extra 1305 per extra claw. and the custom enhancment cost chart I mentioned was in case you wanted to charge me more than standard  for the weird item. 

So is the Eschaton not a separate galaxy but just a chunk of one? I was using the milky way as a frame of reference and how the closer you get the center of the "pinwheel" the brighter it gets due to the higher consentration of stars. The center of which is commonly known as a galactic core   

And I in no way was trying to cast dispersions at our illustrious DM, as we are enjoying this game but by the grace of the Game Operations Director. I was just venting as to the fact that I visit the site several times a day and have been noticing that we all are visiting the site often as well, but hardly any posting is done here. And that the average "player" post "in combat" shouldn't take more than 5-10 minutes.

On another topic I was wondering about your stand on "unarmed attack vs natural attacks" whether you consider them separate or the same thing? As its recently been brought to my attention that I'm a moron for trying to make any logical conclusions about anything in the WotC universe. By my "silly" logic a creature with a 1d8 dmg claw attack that becomes a monk would not all of a sudden start dealing 1d6 dmg unarmed strikes because he attained more training, but where any of the standard "Humanoid" races in the PHB start at 1d3 Sdmg with their "Natural weapons, a.k.a. fists" and be raised 2 steps to 1d6, my subject would start at 1d8 and move up from there. So a first lvl feral human monk would do 2d6 (2 steps higher along the monk dmg progression chart). This isn't covered anywhere in the srd or in any of the other books I have available to me. I bring all of this up because of the feat "Superior Unarmed Strike" that increases unarmed dmg as HD increase. I was wondering if it would raise claw dmg x steps (+5 steps at 16+ HD) or add its 2d6 to my claw attacks or not work with claw attacks at all. 

As far as playing 2 epics at the same time, I don't know if I'd enjoy it as much. A big part of roleplaying to me, is emersing yourself in a character (as opposed to just rolling dice). I have played 2 chracters in the same (tabletop) game before, but took so much time to just get through all the game mechanics that the personallities of both characters suffered. So maybe in the PbP world it would be doable, so if everyone else is cool with it, I wouldn't mind trying again.[sblock=Poor Serraphina]I made Serraphina when I only had a rudamentary understanding of 3.5, and no real concept of an epic game within these rules (as is painfully evident by the build I came up with). And while she is fun to play around with, she just isn't set up to do anything really well outside of talking (without any rolls). While I'd like to think that I'm a fairly creative writer and relatively clever person when it comes to tactics. When it comes down to the "roll playing" side of the game, she will never be competitive (except in AC ;p). She could go back to Trans' Akul and live her life (unless she gets melted into a pool of acidic leftovers in the current encounter), maybe popping in for a chat with the PCs every once in a while, but any kind even moderately difficult encounter and she's toast.[/sblock] 

Would the 3.0 version of skin of the hero be ok for +3 luck bonus to attack/AC/Saves, (the 3.5 version is lame as it uses enh/defl/res) I'll pay the 3.5 price 77.5k vs 63k.

And I found a conversion program for gold to wealth DC here You just enter the money amount at the top until you get the range for a specific wealth DC. For example the feat implant we were discussing with a DC of 26 falls in the range of 36-40k.


----------



## Arabesu (Apr 30, 2008)

> Eek! I just made one roll for incorporeality rather than three. Sorry about that.




No worries. 

I mainly brought her over for the aura and her one prepared _Heal_ spell for Serraphina. It sounds like the former is out of commission for whatever reason (our first clue in this mystery?) and the latter may not be important since Vertexx69 is keen to play his new character.


----------



## Arabesu (Apr 30, 2008)

> Everyone - Could everyone please add a section to their characters that includes all special defenses (from race, class, magic items, etc.) in one place, as well as a breakdown of AC and saves. Thanks.




I have a section similar to what you are asking for about a 1/3 of the way down on my sheet, but I'm unclear if it is as detailed as you want. The one thing I'm noticing about playing a melee-mage with many buffing spells is that all of those crunchy bits are highly dynamic depending upon what is going on from round to round. I also tried to help by only having one preferred polymorph form, i.e. the best one I could come up with.   

Is it enough? Do you want it all the way to the top? I normally lead with narrative and descriptivie text, but will rearrange if you want.


----------



## Vertexx69 (May 2, 2008)

What source was the +4 soulfire armor enhancement from?


----------



## Avalon® (May 2, 2008)

Book of Exalted Deeds


----------



## Vertexx69 (May 2, 2008)

Thx bud


----------



## Avalon® (May 4, 2008)

Avalon® said:
			
		

> So there's no way to leap at her from my side then?




I'm still waiting for an answer to this.


----------



## Vertexx69 (May 4, 2008)

Karnak has flight on his helm, he don't need to leap over nothin  do you have 1 of the shadowhand teleport manuevers?


----------



## Avalon® (May 4, 2008)

Nope. If I had one, I would have used it in our duel earlier. 

I'm asking Void if the ooze reaches up to the wall in front of Karnak so that I can throw the "girl" towards you guys.


----------



## Voidrazor (May 4, 2008)

Avalon® - There's no way to jump over the ooze from your side. You'll need some sort of teleportation effect (the ooze is translucent enough that you have LOS). Or you could try jumping *through* the ooze (you could even get Arhaux to assist with a 'fastball special'), but I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## Vertexx69 (May 4, 2008)

Avalon® said:
			
		

> Nope. If I had one, I would have used it in our duel earlier.




Check the RG first post by void we got some special stuff for the mission from my little fundraising endeavor before we left. Karnak does have flight on his horned helm  (you didn't have it during our fight.)


----------



## Avalon® (May 4, 2008)

Vertex69, I meant the shadow hand maneuvers.

That's why I asked Void if I can swap maneuvers as soon as this is finished.


----------



## Avalon® (May 6, 2008)

Void,

If I were to retire Karnak and roll up a Binder, what would his starting level be?

I'm just considering this at the moment.


----------



## Shayuri (May 6, 2008)

You ever get one of those face-slapping "Oh my god" moments? 

I just looked in the Rogue's Gallery for this game and had one.

"Sigil only gets a Glammered Spacesuit but Kaydia infuses her with the power of the fey. This boon gives her a +8 Luck bonus to Dex, ups the usages of Empowered Elfbolts to 9, and lets her use any enchantment or illusion sorceror spell in the PHb up to 3rd at will."

I feel like a dolt, but I have to ask...does Sigil already have this? If so, I managed to forget about it...

Hee.

I don't think it would change anything up to this point, happily. Is it permanant?


----------



## Vertexx69 (May 6, 2008)

Unfortunately Sigil, You lost the spacesuit in post 352 when you got too close to the ooze, along with your mithral tunic.


----------



## Shayuri (May 6, 2008)

Oh yes, I'm aware of that. Though I think it was when the ooze reached out and hit me...not just from being too close...unless that's what you meant. 

I'm more interested in the "infusion" from Kaydia. Was that part of the spacesuit?


----------



## Arabesu (May 6, 2008)

When I read it I parsed it as infusing Sigil rather than the spacesuit. In particular, the use of the word "only" suggests that the spacesuit is a relatively minor item, whereas Kaydia's infusion is a pretty big deal. And very cool.


----------



## Shayuri (May 6, 2008)

Arr, that's what I was kind of hoping too...though I'm kicking myself for not putting it on my sheet, and then forgetting about it when we had a hiatus.


----------



## Arabesu (May 6, 2008)

Shayuri, If your still interested see this post:

http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=4206430&postcount=230


----------



## Voidrazor (May 6, 2008)

Vertexx69 - going way back he re: the beast claws, they don't take up slots since they are considered weapons rather than wonderous items. Technically you could even wear gloves under them. So again, sorry no set discount.

The Eschaton is spread out through most of the milky way in this dimension with scattered holdings in other galaxies as well. But in the long term I think the campaign will work better if all the Citizen PC's are in the same solar system.

What book is Superior unarmed strike from? In general I wouldn't rule that the monk's damage increase stacks with natural weapons. But I would allow feats that are meant for one to apply to the other.

I really don't see Serraphina as underpowered compared to the other characters. In addition to her stellar AC, she has the best saves other than Tyrroth, and Str 40 witha 20' reach is serious battlefield control.

You can get a luck bonus version of Skin of the hero. But it will cost 128,250. And thanks for finding the wealth to DC table. I'll still need to review items on a case by case basis, but that's a helpful default.

Arabesu - Your special qualities to be aware of section is good and the placement is fine. Could you also include a breakdown of saves and a similar listing of current special defences for Cyclone and Eleven when she recovers? thanks.

Avalon® - I haven't gone through Binder abilities in much detail. But I'll say 19th level unless I come across info that changes things dramatically. They seem a little more versatile than warlocks but not as badass as full casters.

Shayuri - Confirmed. Sigil's new powers are inherent.

All - did I miss anything? I'll update the combat tomorrow probably.


----------



## Shayuri (May 6, 2008)

Eee...keen. I shall write Kaydia a nice thankyou note. 

Question! The ability to cast 3rd level enchantment/illusions. Is that considered normal spellcasting, spell-like abilities, or supernatural abilities?


----------



## Arabesu (May 7, 2008)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> Arabesu - Your special qualities to be aware of section is good and the placement is fine. Could you also include a breakdown of saves and a similar listing of current special defences for Cyclone and Eleven when she recovers? thanks.




Done! and done! The combat stats for cyclone/eleven are in the followers section as sblocks.

Breaking down Tyrroth's saves turned out to be a useful exercise because they were off by one; either I forgot the luck stone (luck) or the iouon stone (competence) bonuses. 

So he has even better saves now: e.g. +30 will save when combat focused!


----------



## Vertexx69 (May 7, 2008)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> Vertexx69 - going way back he re: the beast claws, they don't take up slots since they are considered weapons rather than wonderous items. Technically you could even wear gloves under them. So again, sorry no set discount.



Ok then, they count as weapons, but you don't do spiked gauntlet dmg, you do claw dmg +1d6+2. Do the bonuses count toward all claw attacks made (ie: his 6 claws + 2 rakes) like an enhancement bonus to claw attacks? Or do I need to make some sort of custom item?


----------



## Vertexx69 (May 13, 2008)

Where ya been void? tomorrow turned into a week there. On another topic I have no intention of suiciding Serraphina or anything like that. The thri kreen is really meant to be an alternate just in case she dies


----------



## Avalon® (May 16, 2008)

Arabesu,

Karnak will be fine and be back to full health given enough time. He has Fast Healing 2 from a graft.

Voidrazor,

There's something that has been bugging me since this game started. Am I supposed to just ignore the negative effect of my glimmerskin follower (the part with his energy touch exploding)?

Also, can anyone of the others have a spare set of daggers or can make some? Karnak is pretty much useless without them.


----------



## Arabesu (May 16, 2008)

Ah, I had forgotten about Karnak's fast healing. I also wasn't sure if there was a duration. Tyrroth has fast healing 4 in combat where he strikes an opponent and obtains combat focus (best feat out of PHB II in my opinion), but only for 13 rounds. Since he is undamaged, its probably a moot point unless Void brings the heat right away again.

Karnak can borrow Tyrroth's dagger, but he only has the one and its his only weapon: dagger +1, returning. He keeps it around more for flavor than anything else since he relies on fists or ranged spells so its perfectly okay to borrow it. But if you can get a second dagger, you should be set. I don't think Shayuri would want to give up Sigil's fencing dagger, but that is the only other one in the party I guess. If you are totally at a loss for attacks, Tyrroth can polymorph you into a War Troll if we hit an encounter soon, but he will save the spell for himself if we hang out for a bit.


----------



## Shayuri (May 16, 2008)

Mew...my dagger of defense!

But I suppose it's AC bonus won't help me much now. I spose I could part with it.


----------



## Arabesu (May 16, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Mew...my dagger of defense!
> 
> But I suppose it's AC bonus won't help me much now. I spose I could part with it.




Would Sigil enjoy a casting of _greater mage armor_? +6 armor bonus ain't chump change. Tyrroth has his cast from the previous day, and can recover this particular casting with a pearl.


----------



## Voidrazor (May 18, 2008)

Shayuri - Normal spells, you just don't run out of them.

Arabesu -Thanks

Vertexx69 - The bonuses would count towards rakes.

Avalon® - I'm going to rule that she can turn off the healing effect when Karnak is at full HPs. But she does need to return to either the core of the ship's engine's or the positive material plane every 2 hours.


----------



## Shayuri (May 19, 2008)

Given her lamentable state of purely illusionary clothing, a Mage Armor would be most welcome.


----------



## Vertexx69 (May 21, 2008)

Hehe, using all of my flowery diplomatic vocabulary makes me giggle ;p


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 21, 2008)

Just an FYI, but Nephtys moved IRL and we haven't seen him since in our game since either, which is unfortunate since he is a great player.


----------



## Voidrazor (Jul 29, 2008)

It occurs to me that it might be a good idea to make sure everyone is still around before jumping things to chamber full of outer darks critters. Could I please get a chirp from everyone just to make sure you are all still here?


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 29, 2008)

Present


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 6, 2008)

Yo.


----------



## Arabesu (Aug 8, 2008)

Will be back full time on Monday. I'm on vacation: Swimming and whitewater rafting. "Are those banjos? Paddle faster!"


----------



## Voidrazor (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks for checking in. I'll get a post up IC soon and just NPC Karnak, if I don't hear from him.


----------



## Avalon® (Aug 13, 2008)

Sorry. I'm still here but I went on hiatus for a while due to classes and other stuff.

Sorry for the disappearance.


----------

